# Heard of "M" Resorts in Puerto Vallarta? [AKA Castles & Condos]



## mplswjr

We agreed to a presentation of a "new" resort being market under "M" Resorts in Conchas Chinas on the south side of Puerto Vallarta.  It is described as "fractional ownership".

Has anyone taken such a tour, and if so, what should we expect?

Bill


----------



## elf.elf.baby

*possibly a distinction without a difference???*

Haven't heard of "M" - but I'm in PV and will ask around. 

From my other post on Fractional at the Buganvilias, it certainly appears they are just trying to frame a timeshare sale in a new guise.  Here at Buganv, at least, there is a new level of lying by salesman who are not sales employees, which goes beyond the pale. (This is after a few more of my crowd attended the presentations and were offered, verbally, such preposterous goodies that they could only laugh. One, however, must have irritated the heck out of someone, because the first words out of the salesman's mouth were, nastily, 'don't waste my time; you're here on vacation but I have to make a living', which inspired the reply, as the owner walked to the door, 'OK, I won't; bye.')

I would be prepared to enter the world of doublespeak, a la 1984. (Right?  Haven't read my Orwell for a while.) Believe nothing that is not right in front of your face in writing, maybe not even then, because different companies offer the different parts of a so-called deal, and are not each obligated to the other. 

There appears to be no actual difference between various sorts of timeshare plans, and Fractional Ownership plans. Nothing that cannot be negotiated. Nothing that can't be fraud. 

Look forward to your report.


----------



## pittle

They are building Castles and Condos - a small elegant place - just up the hill from Ocha Casadas.  They provide transportation to a private beach club and town.  They call it a fractional luxury residence club, but I call it a timeshare as you can buy just one week and it will be affiliated with II when completed in the summer of 2009.  They also provide a yacht club membership for one year and then you can pay about $200 per year to be able to use a yacht for a greatly reduced price in several locations in Mexico.  They also have a golf package and membership in a travel club that sounds a lot like HSI.

The views are spectacular, as are the units.  We went with no intention of purchaseing, but bought 1 week that comes with an extra week if we pay MF on it.  My husband just loved the place.


----------



## Deer Path

WE found out about the "M" resorts in Cabo when we were there in November 2008.  We got nabbed on the street to tour the new residence club called "The Enchantment".  They have several "houses" built already and are building more plus a number of other amenities....pool, restaurant, exercise room etc. We were very impressed with it. They also give you membership in the Dream Yacht Club.  It is outside the city of Cabo and sort of up a hill enough so you get a view of the ocean, lands end etc. It is out past Walmart.  They will not be open till April.  We toured the 3 BR and they will be building 2BRs.  There is a pool/hot tub; grill; patio etc. on the rooftop which is pretty cool.  They will have golf carts for the owners to use in getting around the "resort".  It is part of the group of "resorts" in PV. Here is a website I found when we returned home. It gives photos and some other information about the group.
http://mamanngroup.com/developments/index.htm
If you click on The Enchantment website and then unique amenities it is interesting what they have available. They are affiliated with II and HSI. 

Has anyone else toured any of them?

Judy


----------



## kathyj0205

We toured this in January.  We didn't buy, but the price was a lot better thatn the Montecristo at PB Sunset.  They call it fractional, but you can still buy only 1 or 2 weeks.  Units were beautiful, but still mostly under construction.  Said it was going to trade as part of the Regency program.

Kathy


----------



## mmirata

*M Dreams, Castles & Condos, Puerto Vallarta*

Wanna get burned? This is the place to go !  We went to the seminar in December and it sounded good. PAID a bunch of money, then read all the fine print and said NO. 
We have a letter of recission and it states Money will be fully refunded in 7 days. It is now 60 days and thetre is NO ANSWER or way to find these Sales Crooks.

Guess I'll have to pay them and visit with "my boys"


----------



## pammex

mmirata said:


> Wanna get burned? This is the place to go !  We went to the seminar in December and it sounded good. PAID a bunch of money, then read all the fine print and said NO.
> We have a letter of recission and it states Money will be fully refunded in 7 days. It is now 60 days and thetre is NO ANSWER or way to find these Sales Crooks.
> 
> Guess I'll have to pay them and visit with "my boys"



What was in the fine print that made you change your mind?  What is a bunch of money?  Have you tried contacting Profeco in regards to your recission?

You went to their seminar, is that a time share presentation?  How much di they give you for this?  

Isn't this a pre-construction place?  Can you give us more info?  Thanks


----------



## kscar

*Castels & Condos*

We went in late April this year. The building is at least 50% finished (they are to the point of finishing various units). The pool is in. It appears that at least 3 units are completely finished. We ended up buying a 1BR for 1 week + 3 bonus weeks. Have to pay $450MF for the 1 week and $450 for each week we use in addition. We are still waiting for our login information to II and the HSI-like membership. A little nervous because it is taking longer than promised. We have talked to someone in Miami (Adrian Toca). Adrian says all member records have been transferred to Resorts Advantage at the same Miami address as M Hotels (the administrator for reservations for C&C). I will be talking to him on the 6th to get our login information, I hope. The only thing we really want out of this is to be able to use/rent our weeks. Don't really care about II, HSI or Resorts Advantage from what we know about them. I will keep posting when I have new information. Good luck fellow owners.

Kurt & Sue


----------



## kscar

*M Hotels / Castles and Condos*

I called Adrian Toca back on the 6th and he has asked me to call back. He told me that he has received no word on our memberships and I should call back on the 10th. In the meantime, I have been follwing some threads for the Enchanment on Trip Advisor. The Enchantment is supposed to be a sister property to the C&C. We will be able to trade into them and vice versa. There are a lot of complaints about them. There are also a couple of complaints (mine included) about not getting the promised memberships. Some people have been waiting since December. I will post after talking to Adrian tomorrow.

Kurt


----------



## pittle

Just got an email from C&C and M Hotels is no longer the developer/owner!   I sent an email to my 2 C&C contacts, but do not expect to hear back from them.  

We were planning to upgrade to the 1-bedroom next month, but are now glad we did not take the money out of our investment account this month!!!


----------



## Jammin1

*Castles & Condo's*

Just got the same e-mail I don't know what to do bought it back in Sept 2008. Are we completely screwed or do we still have a snowballs chance. Does anyone one know who to contact about this in Puerto Vallarta. I suppose there isn't a real Condo/Tourist association down there to talk with


----------



## pittle

Jammin said:


> Just got the same e-mail I don't know what to do bought it back in Sept 2008. Are we completely screwed or do we still have a snowballs chance. Does anyone one know who to contact about this in Puerto Vallarta. I suppose there isn't a real Condo/Tourist association down there to talk with



Don't know - I don't think Profeco can help us since it has been so long since we purchased and construction is about 1/2 done.  Hopefully, we are OK.  The same thing has happened to the Cabo locations, but with a different new developer than the C&C one.  I am just hoping that the DNG is owned by the financing partner that we met  when we took the tour. He owns some silver or copper mines in Mexico,  I think he is American, but am not sure.

It doesn't look like we have the Platinum (Vacancy Rewards) Travel Program, but since I found that it did not cover airfare like they said, it is no loss. - basically free airfaire was a big selling point - we were told that 1/2 our points could be applied to airfare, but it is not true. 

My husband said that we will need to plan a trip in 2010 to see for ourselves.  We do own other timeshares in PV so we can plan trips to those in addition to C&C, if they do not have a place for us, we can pay extra MF to stay at one of our other resorts.

I have not heard back from either of the 2 C&C folks that I sent an email to on Saturday.


----------



## kscar

*Castles and Condos*

Hi Everyone. Sorry I didn't email before this. I really had no new information. Today we tried several times to get hold of someone. We had received a letter from M Hotels dated June 19th. It contained a note for the balance owed on our fractional month. This was a  surprise, since we had paid in full about 3 weeks prior. We immediately called the number. We spoke to an Adrian Toca, who assured us that all was well. Anyway, after receiving the email from Tracy, we tried calling Adrian all weekend long. Finally got hold of him at 4:45. He stated that the email is not quite clear on the facts. He told me that Castles and Condos has always been owned by M Hotels and DNG Capital Corp. They have "let go of" M Dreams, which was the sales and marketing team. He didn't really give a reason for that, other than too many people were calling them about their contracts and asking other questions. They felt that they could do a better job, so...???

Anyway, I have to call Interval International myself, to see if they have my information. They told me to call back on Thursday to check on the other memberships. Now the only discrepancy I found was this, Adrian is saying they don't know for sure when construction will be finished. But, it will be finished. At one point, he did transfer me to someone else to answer my questions about II. She (Marissa) told me that they were still on track for an October or November completion. Adrian told me that if the building is not finished, they will book people into another resort. Oh, Marissa also told me they will be sending out some paperwork outlining all of the changes, once they know what is going on. We shall see.

I did do a google search for DNG Capital Corp. The only reference I found was for a lawyer, Norma Rodriguez. She is listed a legal advisor for Castles and Condos and DNG Capital Corp. I emailed her on Saturday. She answered today. She stated that she is no longer the legal advisor for either entity.

So, obviously, Castles and Condos, DNG Capital Corp, M Hotels and M Dreams are all connected. I believe they are all owned by Mamann Group, but I cannot prove it. Maybe someone who knows how to find that out can do that. I don't know how.

I paid my credit card today, which had the final payment for our unit. I believe it will still happen, at least for Castles and Condos. My wife and I already have RCI and HSI through 2 other timeshare weeks. What I will be bummed about is not being able to use C&C next year, if it is not finished.

Sorry for the length of this. I will post again after talking to II and after talking to M Hotels on Thursday.

Kurt


----------



## PapaBearAB

*info from DNG, RA, not M-hotels, re Castles & Condos*

this post long too, contains additional information to that provided by Kurt

I am also looking to find other Castles & Condos Puerto Vallarta residence club purchasers so we can keep up with the recent developments re departure of m-hotels and share information privately and perhaps act collectively if so needed - if not a TUG member yet, join them and this BBS and we can send emails back and forth privately and post some information publicly  

below is 13 July 2009 info from DNG Capital Corp (not good news), and from Resorts Advantage, for what it is worth - M-hotels ignoring all contact attempts made since Friday 10 July

I am still hopeful all us residence club members will in the end be able to stay at Castles and Condos, and hopefully not have to throw in extra money, but I am less hopeful that you will have access to any other m-hotel resort, though we can still hopefully trade for other timeshares through Interval International once there is inventory

We purchased in April 2009 at Castles and Condos - got the common email Friday saying DNG Capital Corp is the new developer to finish the project, and that M-hotels was only an agent of the previous developer and no longer connected to the project - I sent an email Friday and today to both DNG and M-hotels asking for clarification on what this means to Castles and Condos members, especially those that have paid in full - what is an M-week now - not really usable perhaps to other M-hotel projects now - maybe not even at Castles and Condos? - lots of questions, no answers - I am supposedly a paid up Castles and Condos Residence Club member and have my paid-in-full certificate but Resorts Advantage can't get confirmation yet that I am paid in full (they sent me a bill for the large balance owing, I sent them a fax of my paid-in-full certificate, they said ignore their invoices then and they will let me know when they confirm my paid-in-full status, no confirmation two weeks later) - but hopeful and waiting to book when inventory is available but cannot book until inventory is available, and that now seems delayed as contruction likely stalled, since may be litigation in progress, though Resorts Advantage does still say "remodelling" is still going on, expect inventory ready for October, but I think they might be in the dark too yet - so many questions, no answers - I read my contract carefully and then called DNG Capital Corp in Mexico, as DNG is not only the developer and land owner, but DNG is also the "PROVIDER" noted in my April 2009 contract - when calling, I was referred to Sylvia Herrera there at DNG when I asked about Castles and Condos - Sylvia would only say that she could not comment on anything as there was litigation in progress - I have not heard anything further from M Hotels since the email that she says removed themselves from any affiliation with Castles and Condos (which means any use of C&C "M-weeks" eventually at other M Hotels properties is for now likely out of the question)- my two m-hotel contacts I know of are not yet answering any questions by email - Sylvia at DNG said m-hotels should not have sent out the email and should not have provided the DNG phone number as they are not the contact point, though she did admit that DNG does own the property - I said I had a contract with DNG with Lynda McEachern as signing agent for DNG (contract says signature is that of verification loan officer officer for DNG Capital Corp S A de C V) and Sylvia at DNG just said Lynda did not work for DNG (of course she did not - she was part of M-Hotels (M Dreams Constructions S A de C V ) who were under contract as sales representative for DNG

Joe


----------



## Sharnorm

*We Bought too!*

My Husband and myself were down in PV and bought a 1 bedroom for 1 week and got another.In November of 08 Same story of 2 suites done and jacuzzis being installed etc. So it sounds like not much has been done since Nov.... we too were told it would be completed the summer of o9. We too were told of the airfare deal etc. But the selling feature for us was that if we wanted to rent it out we would get an automatic deposit in May into our account , that didn't happen!! we have been sending out monthly payment in and have recieved minimal commuinication from them as well. 
It is kinda scary and don't know what to do as for sending another check in for Aug.
I''ll have to read the contract again and see who with I signed the contract with M or the other. 
Never did recieve an acknowledgments of payments recieved either 
Hope everyone keeps in touch..  I think I maybe be sorry for trusting a unfininshed project


----------



## soccergirl

*castles and condos*

 I just googled castles and condos and found this thread.  Very informative, thanks for all the information, as I was going crazy thinking we would never get any information.

We bought in Feb and also thought it was a great deal.  We got hooked by the rental return on investment and that they would be sending us a check in July and January.  Haha on us.

Does anyone have any information on Grand Xcapes?  I'm trying to explain that we were to get a deposit in July and Max said we were scammed(his words) and has heard others have been scammed also.  What's up with Grand Xcapes?  Are they legit?

Again, thanks everyone for your input and research.  I guess it's true, misery loves company.


----------



## kscar

*Grand Xcapes*

While am not sure of the deal you got, I can tell you what we understood regarding our deal with Grand Xcapes. Our weeks start in 2010. We have "given" all of our weeks to Grand Xcapes to rent out. IF they find someone who wants a week, we call C&C for the week requested and register it for the guest. We pay the maintenance fee and call Grand Xcapes with the confirmation number. At that time, they arrange for payment from the guest. Our 1 bedroom will generate $2200, according to Grand Xcapes. We shall see if it actually works that way. Our intent was to do this until 2015, when we will actually have enough vacation time to use our week. Our contact email is "alx@grandxcapes.com" She has been pretty forthright with us and has been in contact with us from the start. Good luck.

Kurt


----------



## DDMeyer

*M-Hotel**Castles and Condos*

OK, I didn't read my e-mail until today from Tracy advising M-Hotel is no longer affiliated with Castles and Condos.   By the sounds of it, we are in the same boat as all of you.  We purchased a 1 bdrm in April with 3 M weeks per year starting in 2010.  We too have been working with Max and Alx @ Grand Excapes to try to sell our prior timeshares and do a rental of the new one.

When we returned from vaction in April we started seeing things were not what they had told us.   I even found Daniel Mamann on facebook and told him about our reservations about buying in.  At first he e-mailed me right back advising me he would look into our problem.  We just wanted out at that point.   We were promised by the sales people they would sell our existing 2 timeshares through Grand Excapes within 9 months.  

I just wonder now if there is legal action we can take.... 

Deb and Dave


----------



## soccergirl

*castles and condos and grand xcapes*

Here is an email that I recieved today from Grand xcapes.:annoyed: 


We do in fact have a situation that none of us here at Grand Xcapes were aware of with regards to promises of specific dates that payments would be made to clients for weeks consigned to the rental program.  It appears that in several instances, and this we have learned through conversations with other owners just recently that are also expecting rental checks this month, that the sales staff at the Castles and Condo’s resort were putting their people at sales tables and informing the clients that they worked for Grand Xcapes and not the resort.  Then they would present their rental guarantee dates to the prospective owners.  After acceptance, they would contact us to prepare the Letter of Intent without divulging the guaranteed dates that had been presented to the new owner.  We were somewhat concerned over the rentals to occur in 2009 as the resort purchase contracts that we have been faxed copies of all have a first use date of 2010.  However, resorts are known to offer extra use weeks from the current year inventory as sales perks so this did not raise alarms with us.  As we never take control of any of our client’s inventory we do not concern ourselves with details about where the weeks come from as the owners are the ones required to make the reservations for us when we have secured a renter.  So it ends up being between the owner and the resort as to what week, i.e. 2009 or 2010, Registered or “M”,  is being used for a particular rental.  So with all of this in mind I am comfortable saying that not only were the new owners misled but so were we here at Grand Xcapes.



As per our contract Terms and Conditions #8 states: “Client(s) realize that no one can guarantee that their property will be sold or rented in any specific amount of time”.  Also #9: “Client(s) acknowledge that in the unlikely event that their vacation property is not sold or rented that they will retain normal usage rights”.  And #11: “This agreement constitutes the complete and final agreement between Grand Xcapes and supersedes all prior proposals, agreements, communication or other representations”.



We at Grand Xcapes will continue to promote your weeks at Castles and Condo’s for as long as you wish and still feel that rental income will be there for all of our clients as soon as the resort is completed and we will certainly expedite the process to the best of our abilities for you and others that have been placed into this same situation.



Sincerely,

Christine Dubois


----------



## PapaBearAB

*still unclear who is who re M Hotels, Mamann Group, Castles & Condos, & Enchantment*

I wrote an email to Mamann Group (info@mamanngroup.com) to ask them whether they were still involved in the Castles and Condos and Enchantment projects, since Kurt (another poster in this thread) was hopeful that somehow Mamann Group and M Hotels and the current developers are perhaps still connected somehow. Specifically I asked the following three questions to Mamann Group:

1) Is Mamann Group still connected with the development of the Castles and Condos project in Puerto Vallarta Mexico, and with the Enchantment at Cabos San Lucas also.

2) How is Mamann Group related to M Hotels, if they still are? 

3) Will "M Weeks" from one M Hotels project, for example, Castles and Condos, with another M Hotels project, for example, Enchantment at Cabos San Lucas?

The response I got was indeed quick, but it simply was to send as attachments the letters many of us have already received. Nothing more.

I point out that those letters list two totally separate developers for the two projects, and the only link indicated between the two projects is that for reservations and collections and customer service the company to use is Resorts Advantage. 

Nothing is said about M Hotels in the letter. An M Week was to be usable at any of the M Hotels developments, all of which used to be developments of Mamann Group. So they are either still involved but just don't want any relationships with the purchasers of memberships in their developments and don't want any questions, or they have disengaged themselves from all projects, in which case perhaps an M Week no longer exists other than at your home resort where you purchased, and by exchanging it through interval international.  I note Mamann Group home web page is not available (now "under construction") though the subordinate web pages for Castles and Condos and the Enchantment and other developments are still there. Just leads to more questions.

Nothing is mentioned in any correspondence still about "M Hotels". No information has been forthcoming from "M Hotels" to indicate they are still involved in all projects and that M-weeks will be interchangable among M Hotel properties.

Maybe M Hotels still is involved in the 6 Mexican developments. If so, sure would be nice if they could provide us with some letter that says all is well and that an M week from one resort will still apply to any of the eventual 6 or more resorts, and in the meantime at least at Castles and Condos and the Enchantment when those two projects are ready hopefully later this year.

So I have sent one more email to Mamann Group asking once more who is who and if they are still involved with these projects and if they are still involved with M Hotels. I don't expect an answer, but does not hurt to try. 

I have also asked the same questions of Adrian Toco. Of course since they are still the collections agent for any outstanding payments (as well as a reservations agent eventually, we hope), I am not sure I can trust Resorts Advantage to give us the full details, at least at this time, as their paying clients I suspect are not us the residence club members but the resorts or developers or M Hotels, someone paying them to be the liason with the customers (members), so I don't expect any hard truths from them that would be bad news in case those not fully paid up decide to stop paying. Certainly nothing has come forth that is clear other than "construction has started again" at Castles and Condos (but at what pace?). 

I continue to say to Resorts Advantage that it would be most beneficial if the developers or m hotels or someone would start to post pictures and information that is up-to-date showing progress is indeed still being made on a regular basis at the resort developments, as it will help them with further sales if the current customer base is happier than they are now.

Finally, I am at least happy to report that Resorts Advantage has been able to confirm that our Castles and Condos membership for our 2-bedroom unit for 4 M-Weeks per year, for what it is worth, is fully paid up (until if and when they ask all members for more money to complete the project, if that could happen), and although I did know from my end that I had paid all that was due, earlier this month Resorts Advantage still had my account status as delinquent and still owing the balance not paid in the original deposit. So now that I am officially paid up it just means I have more to lose than some of you who have not yet finished paying your balance owing if the M Hotel projects completely fail and we all lose what we have spent!

Still looking for answers and any scraps of information we can find. And still somehow hoping to use in October 2009 my one M week granted for 2009, but looking very unlikely at this point in time that that is going to happen, and if not, then we are supposed to be able to carry it forward to 2010. But then if that happens to everyone with M weeks for 2009, then 2010 is potentially going to be very overbooked with weeks from both 2009 and 2010 trying to be booked in 2010.

Joe (PapaBearAB)


----------



## plister

mplswjr said:


> We agreed to a presentation of a "new" resort being market under "M" Resorts in Conchas Chinas on the south side of Puerto Vallarta.  It is described as "fractional ownership".
> 
> Has anyone taken such a tour, and if so, what should we expect?
> 
> Bill



We went to that presentation and it was a disaster.  They kept us there for 3 hours and when we finally said no for the 100th time they called us liars and said we had no intention of buying.  They refused to give us the 300.00 that was promised us and we left.   Skip this one, it was the worst


----------



## indigo502

*Lawyer*



Jammin said:


> Just got the same e-mail I don't know what to do bought it back in Sept 2008. Are we completely screwed or do we still have a snowballs chance. Does anyone one know who to contact about this in Puerto Vallarta. I suppose there isn't a real Condo/Tourist association down there to talk with



I'm waiting to hear back from a lawyer.  I'm in Toronto, Canada and have also purchased.  I've emailed Tracey and Daniel Mamman himself.  I'll re-post with any progress made.


----------



## Gustavo

*Some inconvenient truths....*

I own one of the neighboring houses to Casa & Castillos and have watched this project from the beginning.  Having read this thread which was passed on to me by some people in the neighborhood, I felt compelled to inform you of some of the history and the facts surrounding this project.  

This project was rejected by the Colonia and accordingly, was never approved. Despite this, the developers obtained building permits (there are two) from City Hall on the last day of the previous local government administration (I leave it to you to imagine how that might have come about - strong work ethic by government officials leaving office but working tirelessly on December 31, 2006?) and they proceeded to build although the construction does not comply with building covenants in the Colonia.  

Accordingly, there is no water and sewer connection to the building.  The developers cannot access city services without passing through a neighboring property.  The neighbor won't allow access until the project is approved by the colonia.  The colonia, who as you might surmise by now are not pleased with the developer's behavior, won't approve until the developers comply with the covenants.  Therefore, no resolution.

End result, when you flush the toilet, is goes down to a giant plastic tank in the garage.  I know because I hear the sewage/septic cleaning trucks pumping it out every night and I see the water trucks delivering water every day.  The only solution the developers have is to buy additional land and build a sewage pumping station adding incremental cost to a project already underwater.

In order to comply with local code, the structure would have to be substantially changed at great expense.  Therefore, it is hard to imagine how this project might have a happy ending.  I haven't been there for about a month, but by judging from the number of cars in the street, it looked like money was short and construction had slowed to a crawl in the April/May time period so I'm not surprised to read this thread.  Sorry to present some facts which I'm sure were not disclosed to you during the sales process, but unfortunately this is not the first time I have seen this in PV.  And I'm sure that you would rather know this now than later and act accordingly.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*further info on Castles and Condos, expect more info soon*

First, I am beginning to collect names and phone numbers and email and snail mail addresses of purchasers of Castles and Condos (each other M Hotel resort has a different contract) and # of m-weeks and suite size purchased (latter info optional) so we can if necessary combine efforts in any legal action needed, and thus also keep all of our costs down in paying for any legal action, and also we hopefully have more clout if we work together. So if you care to divulge any such information, reply via tugs messaging, or just email joefaubert at shaw.ca  (note extra spaces, remove before emailing, and change at to @ - done to avoid ending up on spam lists). I note the last poster already referred to contacting a lawyer in Toronto. We may need a lawyer in Mexico, and perhaps liaison lawyers also in Canada and USA (assuming most purchasers are from those countries).
Second, some more info.
I have previously posted on this web site that www.macmanngroup.com web site was no longer available, being “under construction”, but that the subordinate web pages regarding m-hotel developments were still available. That is no longer true. All subordinate web pages are now “page not found”. Surprisingly perhaps, enchantment web site is now available again, (www.enchantment.com.mx), but has no mention what-so-ever of M Hotels. This begs the question whether M Weeks will be usable there or anywhere else other than at the home resort where they were purchased. Just out of curiousity I used the contact us page to send an email asking if M Weeks will still be usable at the Enchantment when the resort is ready for occupancy. I don’t expect a reply, but will let you know if I do get one. 
Adrian Toca from Resorts Advantage has in an email to me now noted that “We are currently expecting for your inventory to be available by the Summer of 2010.” When asked why, the reply was “For many reasons including the health scare that afflicted Mexico’s Tourism, it has cause many delays which we are vigorously working against attempting to shorten the delay period.” I expressed my concern that there are likely serious financial problems and that there is not sufficient funding for construction completion, otherwise why in April and even May were there statements that Castles and Condos were hoping for Oct 2009 occupancy, and that 2 months later they are moving that target not by 2 months but by 9 months. I asked whether Mamann Group is still involved, since that was one of the assurances given – that the M Hotel developments had the backing of this strong Mamann Group that had lots of assets. I am doubting that Mamann Group is still involved, though at one time they were the owner of M Hotels (and maybe M Dreams sales team that M Hotels has dropped from any association with M Hotels projects). 
I have asked Adrian some very specific questions in an email yesterday, after he answered some earlier questions but seemed to avoid answers to others. He does use the word “We” considerably as if he were part of M Hotels, so one of the questions he did answer was to clarify who We was, and that is “We are Resorts Advantage , we represent M Hotels-Castles & Condos Residence Club Customer Care Center.” I note that he did not say M Hotels Residence Club, but M Hotels Castles and Condos Residence Club.

Here are the other questions I await answers to today from Adrian. He usually has replied by now, so maybe he is going to take time and get information from his superiors first before he answers the questions, or maybe he just is going to continue to avoid answers to these questions.

 I look forward to posting any answers to the above to the readers of this thread. Here are the questions:

1) the first question very important, and one you did not answer from my last email: Is an "M week" still a valid booking that can be booked at ANY of the M Hotel properties (once inventory available), AND ARE THE SIX PROPERTIES originally on the M-Hotels list, including Enchantment and Castles and Condos, once inventory available, thus still usable by a Castles and Condos residence club members by just using their "M weeks" 

2) "second question from previous email that went unanswered: “ who really is M-Hotels now ... Is M-Hotels a division of Resorts Advantage. ... Perhaps Resorts Advantage bought M Hotels from Mamaan Group? OR IS M-HOTELS STILL OWNED BY MAMAAN GROUP? ... But perhaps Mamaan Group is now totally uninvolved in these M-Hotes developments, since the subordinate web pages for Mamaan Group that WERE ON THE INTERNET late last week still showing the different developments including Enchantment and Castles and Condos ARE NOW ALSO ALL GONE, and not just the Mamaan Group home page."

So the question again is ""is M-Hotels still owned by Mamaan Group?"  (by the way, at one time Lynda McEachern did state in an email to me that "M Hotels is owned and operated by the Mamaan Group", thus my question as to whether that is still true.

3) Your last email DID NOT ALSO ANSWER THE QUESTION "in the case of Castles and Condos, is M Hotels just the transfer agent for DNG Capital Corp (aka Castles and Condos) who is the owner of the Castles and Condos property, and thus in actual fact we really don't have anything but a contract with DNG?", 

or do we (Castles and Condos Residence Club Members) also have a contract with M-Hotels (I doubt it), since our DNG Capital Corp contract notes in item "2) Associated Properties. Member shall have similar lodging rights to associated M Hotels Resorts and future resorts WHICH MAINTAIN AND HOLD MUTUAL HOSPITALITY AGREEMENTS WITH THE PROVIDER. PROPOSED RESORTS INCLUDE ...". This implies that we may not have access to the other M Hotels resorts if there is not maintained mutual hospitality agreements for the proposed resorts.

so the question is asked again, DO WE CURRENTLY STILL HAVE ACCESS TO OTHER M HOTELS RESORTS AS THEY BECOME AVAILABLE?, or are those associations to the ohter M hotels resorts now broken (that was where my above "M Weeks" question came from about whether they were still good at other M Hotels resorts)

4) Finally, I asked this question in a separate email:
Do I have a user id and password yet for Castles and Condos Members Club web site, which I believe is operated by Vacancy Club? This web site used to be blocked but no longer is.

Is there any plan to provide as per our Castles and Condos Residence Club Memberships the membership in Platinum Preferred Membership serviced by Vacancy Club?

My Castles and Condos Residence Club membership contract provides for 30 years membership in Platinum Preferred Member by Castles and Condos with 3 platinum weeks per year and 2500 yearly hotel rewards points as well as other benefits. My contract says I have to pay that membership after the first year, but that contract was to be effective on May 20, 2009, and the user id and password were to be available within 30 days of that date.

Vacations Club when I called a week or two ago noting the site was blocked noted that the developer had not paid his bill, so there was no access to the web site. But the web site seems less blocked now, though I have no user id and password.

So what is the situation with the Platinum Preferred Membership by Castles and Condos?

Again, I look forward to posting any answers to the above to the readers of this thread.

Joe (PapaBearAB)


----------



## Gustavo

*Some inconvenient truths....*

[Duplicate post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## CaptainCaveman1945

*Guess what I found*

I bought a one bedroom back in October of 2008. After a period of time where I felt there was a lack of communication I managed to get a hold of the sales rep that sold me the property and I got the following information from him. I found out that the "M" company that was involved was only selling the properties - they don't own anything or have any liability. But I did find the owners. Their names are Donald Wayne Busby and Silvia Hernandez. They own D&G Captiol Corp and Castles & Condos which are one in the same. (You might want to google this Donald guy...he's got some interesting stories and lets say we didn't get involved with a savory group of characters.)

This is Mr. Busby's home address and numbers where he can be contacted at.

Give him a call - he owns the resort, the M people who were somewhat helpful can't do jack for us they're just salespeople

Donald Wayne Busby 
Paseo de Las Conchas Chinas # 127 • Puerto Vallarta, Jal. Mexico C.P: 48390
Phone : 011 52 (322) 22 1 64 64 Ext 101 • Fax 011 52 (322) 22 1 64 55


----------



## PapaBearAB

*woops - two other important posts I put in the other thread by mistake*

I wish there was a way of merging the two threads on Castles and Condos and M Hotes, as I followed up with email to various other resorts advantage and developer contacts today but posted them to the other thread

so here are the links to the other two posts:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=761456&postcount=18 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=761456&postcount=19 

I will try to remember to post from now on to this thread, as it is the main thread

Joe (PapaBearAB)


----------



## oncebitten

*another DNG contact*



CaptainCaveman1945 said:


> But I did find the owners. Their names are Donald Wayne Busby and Silvia Hernandez. They own D&G Captiol Corp and Castles & Condos which are one in the same. (You might want to google this Donald guy...he's got some interesting stories and lets say we didn't get involved with a savory group of characters.)
> 
> This is Mr. Busby's home address and numbers where he can be contacted at.
> 
> Give him a call - he owns the resort, the M people who were somewhat helpful can't do jack for us they're just salespeople
> 
> Donald Wayne Busby
> Paseo de Las Conchas Chinas # 127 • Puerto Vallarta, Jal. Mexico C.P: 48390
> Phone : 011 52 (322) 22 1 64 64 Ext 101 • Fax 011 52 (322) 22 1 64 55




A gentleman by the name of Nick DeMare is also popping up on Google as being a "beneficial" owner ("100% indirectly"???) of DNG Capital Corp.  He's a CA from British Columbia and apparently very busy.  Check out this link http://infoventure.tsx.com/TSXVentu...GetPage=PersonSummary&PO_ID=38191&HC_FLAG1=on.  His name has come up with Donald W. Busby on some different corporations (including DNG) with the address being 

1305-1090 West Georgia Street
Vancouver, B.C.
V6E 3V7

I'm sure a person could find a phone number with a little digging.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*not necessarily same company just because same name*

though there are certainly Canadian connections to DNG Capital Corp in Mexico, one of the partners having a Canadian email and phone number, a company in Mexico with the same name as a company in Canada or the USA does not have to be the same company - in this case it is likely they are not the same company, and I will assume so until proven otherwise, though any data searching done by anyone to find out more information regarding any of the M hotel developments is appreciated


----------



## PapaBearAB

*found more threads at other sites, especially Enchantment*

I think our only hope is that the developer DNG Capital Corp is no longer invovled with Mamaan Group and is also determined to make the resort work, even if it is stand-a-lone resort with just swapping of weeks through interval international - this is my opinion after reading further posts about Daniel Mamann and about The Enchantment at Los Cabos - thus hopefully we will hear from the developer soon - I have no trust in Resorts Advantage correspondence, especially after further reading in The Enchantment forum at Trip Advisor

seems that Trip Advisor has a long forum for people involved at The Enchantment. It is up to the 12th posting page by now. They are getting the same stories from Resorts Advantage as we are at Castles and Condos. No one believes anything from Resorts Advantage, since, as I have noted in previous posts, someone is paying them to be the customer service liason, and it is not us members, so must be Mamann Group or the developers - so hopefully it is not Mamaan Group, but likely is - here is The Enchantment forum at tripadvisor.com
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...Cabo_San_Lucas_Los_Cabos_Baja_California.html

there is another forum at Tripadvisor.com for "Fractional Ownership in PV"
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...ship_in_PV-Puerto_Vallarta_Pacific_Coast.html
but there is nothing new there that is not posted in more detail at TUG

Also a very interesting post at
http://todopuertovallarta.yuku.com/reply/55413/t/Mamann-Group-M-Hotels-revisted.html#reply-55413

and another from 2008 at:
http://todopuertovallarta.yuku.com/topic/8908/t/Vallarta-Ponzi-scheme-redux.html
(how I wished I had found some of these posts while in Puerto Vallarta searching the internet the day after I bought at C&C for any hints of problems at Castles and Condos or the Mamann Group)

by the way, I have now heard from about 15 Castles and Condos members that have provided further contact information for future consideration of joint actions whether legal or just more clout when communicating with developer or others than we would have as individuals

Joe (PapaBearAB)


----------



## PapaBearAB

*important post for all Castles and Condos members - time for action*

It is now time for action and to have a lawyer in Puerto Vallarta work for us (one has already been suggested and corresponed with us after our approach) to gather good information there in Puerto Vallarta were the action and information is, not necessarily and not ideally to pursure legal action, but to possibly work WITH the developer(s) and others on our behalf to attempt the best possible outcomes for the members who find ourselves in this current situation.

I am now of the opinion, though perhaps wrong in some cases, that:

1) at least the Castles and Condos project is now likely and hopefully a separate entity unrelated to Mamann Group and M Hotels, but this needs to be determined quickly - the only reason that hints that this may not be true is that Resorts Advantage is taking calls from both Enchantment members and Castles and Condos, but they might be separate contracts with each developer but with a common approach

2) if separate projects, Enchantment owners probably need to follow the TripAdvisor forum and become involved in that group and any actions they are doing

3) Castles and the developer of Castles and Condos may now be separate from Mamann Group, as per one of the posts in Trip Advisor Enchantment thread indicated that financing powers behind the Castles and Condos may have demanded the developer separate from M Hotels and Mamann Group (this needs to be determined), and that would be good news for Castles and Condos members, as that means the developer may be able to continue to complete the project on his own and we would have our resort and weeks there but not elsewhere that could however be exchanged through Interval International. I think Daniel Mamann has too many problems to come out of this in the best interest of the residence club members, and I feel sorry for the Enchantment members if this is true

4) we need someone in Puerto Vallarta, and yes, likely a lawyer (one has been proposed already by another TUG poster and member of Castles and Condos), gathering more information for us, though we should not be hasty about getting into legal action - I believe it is time to email the contacts we have and see who is willing to contribute start-up money to do the following
a) confirm the developer and partners in the property 
b) approach the developer and partners and express the concern that the members need more information, and need to see a construction schedule and a regular report on progress 
c) know what membership privileges they will retain 
d) determine if there will be no scheduled completion whether the developer is willing to refund money to buyers and what % on the dollar (ideally 100%, but I will take something close)
e) if no completion schedule and construction progress reports and remaining privileges can be agreed upon then determine whether it is likely worthwhile to try and freeze the property and have it sold or otherwise act to have some or all of our purchase money recovered
f) find out what other lawyers are already involved in Castles and Condos, and in Enchantment, since the latter will be involved with investigating M Hotels and Daniel Mamann even if we are not if the C&C project is now separate 
g) determine how each member status should continue to be involved, from the point of view of the lawyer, for those paid in full, those partially paid and paying monthly, those partially paid and who stopped paying anything further due to the uncertainty of the project and the likely use of their membership

5) As mentioned above in 3), I believe their is a good chance the developer is going to try to complete the project (though we need some confirmation from the developer and partners), and that is likely the best outcome for the members, even if that means m-weeks cannot be exchanged at other prior or future m-hotel projects except as a regular interval world timreshare exchange, and even if we lose some other extras such as the free golf and discounted private planes and yaughts

I believe we can do the initial investigation via a lawyer in Puerto Vallarta for a reasonable cost that would be gathered and provided by the following proposal:
$25 per member contract per "inquiry unit" based on proportionally suite size and weeks (registered plus m-weeks), so for example
a) a studio suite with 1 weeks is $25, 
b) a studio suite with 2 weeks $50
c) a 1 bedroom with 2 weeks is $100
d) a 2 bedroom with 4 weeks is $300, 
e) a 3 bedroom with 2 weeks is $200, 
etc,  
or whatever people can afford if they cannot afford that, surplus funds to be returned proportionally
PLEASE REPLY WHETHER YOU AGREE TO THE ABOVE CONTRIBUTIONS TO GET THE BEST INFORMATION WE CAN.

We would control the funds at this end and provide the lawyer with funds as needed and make decisions as a group voting on some formula that is weighted dependent on the type of unit and weeks one has and the amount of funds contributed to investigation costs.
Those that do not contribute would receive only minimal information through TUGS, the rest informed directly and in detail by direct email and other contact means.

Contact information for contact outside of TUG forum, and further information regarding the actions above that likely may not all be posted to TUG, will be provided to those who have or will reply via TUG to me in a private message or email and provide within your reply at least most of the following information (leave out what you are uncomfortable disclosing): your email address, name, home address, phone number, resort and type of unit you purchased, when you purchased, how much you paid, whether paid in full, your ICC number, your TUG posting name if you have one (you do have one if you reply to this post via TUG), number of weeks per year or alternating year (yes, at least one member purchased for use every 2nd year only), seasonal usage allowed (anytime, no vacation periods, or low season only)   

If you are in contact with me privately already, but have not provided most of the information requested in the paragraph above, please do so. By the way, we are approaching the 20 member count now of those M Hotels Residence Club members (almost all Castles and Condos members, a few Enchantment, all members to date from USA and Canada) finding these posts and replying to them.

Joe Faubert (PapaBearAB) 
joefaubert at shaw.ca (replace " at " with "@" to email me directly)


----------



## PapaBearAB

*thanks to other TUG members for laying the groundwork and your continued help*

Thanks to kscar, indigo502 and other TUG members and non-members for providing information and your continued sleuthing to find out more. Without your posts, we would not be anywhere near the point we are now to really digging to get more information and to hopefully have the developer(s) start to talk with us directly or indirectly. 
Over at the Enchatment forum at the Trip Advisor web site, YFAM_SR (Stephen Rouse) and others are certainly way ahead of us, and I thank them also, especially Stephen, for all the groundwork he has done and the posts of information provided on that Trip Advisor forum "The Enchantment in Cabo", giving us a head start here for Castles and Condos members.

PapaBearAB


----------



## CaptainCaveman1945

*DNG Capitol Corp*

Just did some digging. Nick DeMare and DNG Capitol Corp in Canada are the same company as the one in Mexico.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*likely last email sent to Resorts Adv. and developers*

this is likely the last email that I will try sending to Resorts Advantage and the developer and partners at Castles and Condos. I am also about to try and phone the developer and partners. After that, if we are not getting good and credible communication from the developer and partners, we will work through representation in Puerto Vallarta for awhile.

I am not trying to keep Enchantment members out of the picture. It's just that until we have better information, I believe that the Castles and Condos development is now a separate entity. We will also pass on to Enchantment members anything we find out about that project, or anything that leads us to believe the projects are still connected.

here is the wording of the email I just sent out ...


Good Day, ladies and gentleman,

We have direct contact now with 20 Castles and Condos Residence Club members and that number is growing daily.

Most of us would like to see the project at Castles and Condos succeed, even if that meant that m-weeks that we have purchased are just Castles and Condos residence weeks but also exchangable elsewhere through Resorts Advantage / Interval International but maybe not in any other manner with other m hotel developments that are or were to occur.

Most of us would like to not get involved in legal actions, and hopefully that will not be necessary.

But we are lacking any up-to-date information on the project, any information so far provided recently not having much merit to it, the information from Resorts Advantage being very vague and non-committal and lacking any backing by visible communication from the project developers.

We wish you would keep us more informed. 

We are collectively at this time planning on hiring legal representation in Puerto Vallarta to at least try to gather more information locally and elsewhere with regards to the constructoin status of the project, the financial situation of the development, the remaining expected rights and privileges of those that already have purchased memberships, etc.

You can save us time and money by being more co-operative in providing information to Castles and Condos members so that we are confident we have purchased something still viable and timely.

We can help you financially by painting a positive picture for future buyers of accommadation at Castles and Condos and revising our negative viewpoint if we know the developers and partners have our interests in mind also and will communicate with us on expected schedule of construction and give us regular visual updates on construction progress and thus believable information as to when occupancy by Castles and Condos members can really begin. We can help you by having reason to encourage members still paying monthly that their monthly payments are not being wasted and that the payments should continue. 

But right now all we have is a lack of any credible and detailed information as to project constuction and its completion and some comment or even guarantees to the expected eventual use of at least some or most of the core privileges of our purchased memberships.

On behalf of a growing number of many other Castles and Condos members including myself, 
we hope to hear from you soon.
Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*just finished telephone conversation with Sylvia at DNG today*

I just spoke with Sylvia at DNG Capital Corp. today.
She said she is not a part owner in the project, 
but an assistant to Donald Busby.
She was quite cordial.
She said she has been receiving my emails.
She said Donald Busby is currently out of the country,
but that they are working day and night 
(a little exaggeration perhaps, as one must rest and sleep at some point)
to put together documentation to all the Castles and Condos members
to provide a project and membership update,
and that that update would be available soon.
I asked her if "soon" meant a few days, a week, or a month.
She said she hoped it would be a few days 
(so let's call it a week from our point of view).
She noted they are also trying to compile a full list of members,
and that they don't have that yet,
and that Resorts Advantage's list is not a full list
(which to me therefore implies a break perhaps with M Hotels and Mamann Group, or just that M Dreams held back membership information and maybe even money when they were removed from the project).
She said she cannot comment further as that is her instruction by the lawyers, but DNG does expect to be providing an informative update soon.
I will send her a copy of this post so she knows what I have said about our conversation to the TUG forum group.
Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*phone calls made to C&C "partners" today*

When the M Dreams letter was emailed out to Castles and Condos members earlier this month, it mentioned contact information not only for developer DNG Capital Corp., but also email and phone numbers for two partners, one Rob Anderson with a Canadian phone number, the other Frank Taggart, having a Panama phone number.

I phoned Rob Anderson at the number given (604-762-7528), got a voice mail message saying he was out of the country (Canada), and that one could email him at whenworking@hotmail.com (vs the blackberry email address), and the voice mail also said that one could call a Pam Streich (unsure of spelling of last name from voice mail) at 604-643-7331. I called her and spoke with her about the letter from M Dreams and Rob's name being on it. She works with or for Rob. She had not seen the letter. She said she did not know of what involvement Rob Anderson might have if any with Castles and Condos. I was of the impression she might not know what Castles and Condos is. She said I was the first person to call her on this matter. She said that Rob Anderson does occassionally check his blackberry email even when out of the country. I did not pursue any further questions with Pam, as she did not appear to know anything about this matter or this business. I did however now also forward the two last email messages I had sent to Rob Anderson's blackberry email address to the hotmail.com email address.

As for phoning the other partner Frank Taggart, I wanted to call the number listed in the letter, 507-674-72-121 but did not know what prefix to put in front of that number to call from Canada to Panama or wherever that number is. So I put a 1- in front of the number, called 1-507-674-72-121, got a message saying the number was not in service. So I am either calling the number with the wrong prefix, or the number is out of service. But maybe he is reading my emails.

Joe Faubert


----------



## Gustavo

*Some more inconvenient truths....*

I just returned to PV last night and had dinner with some friends from the Conchas Chinas neighborhood.  Things are totally shut down at the site and apparently they have no electricity.  The entrance to the garage is boarded up.  I didn't see any guards last night but today I see a couple.

This e-mail was apparently sent out yesterday and was forwarded to me last night as well:

Subject: M Hotels, M Dreams Constructions, S.A. de C.V. - Castles & Condos in Puerto Vallarta, M Enterprises, S.A. de C.V. - The Enchantment in Cabo San Lucas, Daniel Aryeh Mamann

To: Any and all Concerned Parties, Members, Associates - past, present and future
From:  Concerned Former Employees of M Hotels

Although as former employees of M Hotels; we are not and have never been privy to any insider information in regards to what was happening behind the scenes and what has actually transpired with the association with various investors or what has or will happen to the developements, known as Castles & Condos, The Enchantment, Mandalay, Cascadas, and M "signature" resort, we feel it incumbent upon ourselves to speak out. To be clear, we were all only employees with a particular job to perform and are not to be confused with being in any position of authority or responsibility on the performance or lack thereof of M Hotels or any of the developements. 

We have been led to believe that the sudden dissolution of M Hotels and their professional involvement in the developements has been due to the actions of the person know as Daniel Aryeh Mamann.  He has been operating an "allegedly" fraudulent business under an "allegedly" assumed name, his real name is appearantly Sebastian Morad.  Further to that, he has also "allegedly" embezzled over 5 million US dollars from the investors, partners and members and has closed the business down without any prior notice.  Presumably, he has fled the country.  He has seemingly deliberately neglected to ensure payment of outstanding monies owing to employees; such as salaries, commissions, holiday pay and severance packages - as required by Mexican law, as well as avoided making payment to various service providers and suppliers.  As we are sure you can understand, many former employees are legally pursuing our cases as a whole and to the fullest extent of the law in order to receive restitution and can only incourage anyone finding themselves in a similar situation to do the same.  We anticipate that many former associates of Mr. Mamann's will be doing exactly that, here in Mexico as well as in the United States and in Canada .

We also wish for this notice to act as a warning to everyone, the world over.  Beware of what it means to become involved with this individual.  He has proven himself to be  unprofessional, untrustworthy and completely unscupulous.  From our experience, Mr. Mamann has proven to be an undesirable individual; personally as well as professionally.  

In addition, we would like to take this opportunity to suggest to all immigration officials, here in Mexico, the United States of America, Canada and elsewhere, as well as all law enforcement personnel in these three countries and around the world, who may read this; to deny him access to your borders and/or revoke any migratory status that he may have obtained either legally or illegally.  This man has "allegedly" bilked, swindled, and literally stolen millions of US dollars from many unsuspecting people from at least three countries.  We plead with you to not allow him asylum and encourage you to extradite him expeditiously back to Mexico where he will be held accountable for his actions.

Further; specifically to the members of M Hotels:  
Various former employees have found out that someone at M Hotels sent out a mass email on or about July 10, 2009 to Castles & Condos and Enchantment members using a former employee's work email....it clearly wasn't from them.  First; this employee was on vacation for the month of June and secondly; the company laid off all employees on June 30, 2009.  

The email to Castles & Condos members stated;

To All Concerned,

Please be advised that M Dreams, S.A. de C.V., or M Hotels is no longer affilated with the project known as Castles and Condos in Puerto Vallarta , Mexico .
M Dreams, S.A. de C.V., was a commissioned agent for the former resort owner and developer Castles and Condos, S.A. de C.V..  The current property owner and developer is DNG Capital Corp., S.A. de C.V., a Mexican corporation.  All correspondence should be addressed to them or their customer support agent including any payment due (see below).

It is our understanding that the new resort developer will be moving forward with the project as soon as possible.  We want to wish everyone the best and hope for a smooth and uneventful transition period for all parties concerned.

Your new contact information for CASTLES AND CONDOS will be:

DEVELOPER AND LAND OWNER:

DNG Capital Corp S.A. de C.V.. 
Paseo de los Corales 135 
Col. Conchas Chinas
Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco
Mexico, C.P 48320.  
Email: minasvallarta@prodigy.net.mx.
Phone: 011.52.322.221.6464. 
Attention:  Donald W. Busby

RESERVATIONS, COLLECTIONS AND CUSTOMER SERVICE: 

RESORTS ADVANTAGE
DIRECTOR OF OPERATIONS:  Ralph Diaz-Cortes
Email: Ralph-d@resorts-advantage.com
Phone: (305)670-8405

For your further information, the above address for the Developer is also the location of the villa that the developer and land owner, Mr. Donald Wayne Busby owns, Villa Quinta del Mar.  Silvia is his assistant and the above is her email.   There is also another email for the villa which is quinta@qdmproperties.com. Hopefully someone at either of these emails can give you a better idea of what members can expect in the coming months.

For The Enchantment, the above email was the same, however it was M Enterprises, S.A. de C.V.:

DEVELOPER AND LAND OWNER:

CABOS DEVELOPMENTS, S.A. de C.C.
Arquitecto Enrique Antonio Cardenas
Email: arqecl@yahoo.com.mx; presidencia_colima@asofom.com.mx

PROJECT DIRECTOR:

Carlos Cardenas
Email: c_beto77@yahoo.com; tlaloc01@hotmail.com
Phone: 011.52.624.157.6664

Resorts Advantage is the reservation, collection and customer service agent for The Enchantment as well.

We can only assume that Resorts Advantage will be trying to assist all members as best they can with the limited knowledge that they have.  They probably know more at this point than any of us do.  You can also try contacting them through their website www.resorts-advantage.com.


Sincerely and with the best regards:

Former Employees of M Hotels

End of message_________________________________________________

My maid told me that last Thursday or Friday, lawyers were outside the building and people were carefully lowering furniture from the windows of some of the apartments.  Also, the people I dined with last night told me that the son of the owner was mistakenly abducted and severely beaten.  They only let him go when he proved he was the son and not the father.  I believe this is the son of Busby but can't confirm it.  But someone was roughed up very badly.  My maid had the same story and said the father was out of the country and in the US so it seems that the development is mixed up with some people operating well outside the law.  I'm sorry to let you know this, but I doubt that the news is going to get any better anytime soon.


----------



## kscar

First I would like to say thank you to Gustavo. You do not seem to have any vested interest in this project & yet you are keeping us informed on what is happeninng. I for one appreciate any information that you may pass on.

 Secondly I also received an answer back from the email that I sent out last evening. Of course it was Maglay that replied, but at least there is someone out there that is still answering us.

_Greetings from Castles and Condos!

I am pleased to inform you that we, Resorts Advantage, has been contracted by your Vacation Club to offer excellent customer service and support to their valued members. Resorts Advantage has been a customer service provider in the U.S. for many different resorts worldwide, Castles and Condos being one of them. 

Currently, we are still working towards retrieving all information regarding your resort so that we may better assist you. I do want to inform you that yes, Castles and Condos has had a change in management, however the resort will continue construction next month and be ready by January or February 2010. We do not have a definite date as to when we can start booking members, however I will advise once we can. 

I understand that you may feel frustrated considering this has taken some time and we still do not have answers to all your questions, however, I can assure you that we are working diligently to be able to provide the service that you deserve as a valued member. Once we have received all information regarding your resort, I will gladly contact you.

I advise you that this may take sometime and ask that you bear with us until we are able to provide you with further information. 

Thank you for your understanding and continues support.

Kind Regards, 



Magaly Peña
Member Services/ Atencion a Socio
Resorts Advantage_

Third, I am not really to throw anymore money into this at this point. I understand that some of you may feel that this is the time to act but we are not in a situtation where that is a option. I will continue to dig into this, send emails,  make phone calls, & do whatever I can to get the answers that we are all looking for but we are not able to invest in a lawyer at this time. 

Sue


----------



## pittle

kscar said:


> I am not really to throw anymore money into this at this point. I understand that some of you may feel that this is the time to act but we are not in a situtation where that is a option. I will continue to dig into this, send emails,  make phone calls, & do whatever I can to get the answers that we are all looking for but we are not able to invest in a lawyer at this time.
> 
> Sue



Well said Sue.  I totally agree with your comments. 

Thanks for all the time you have spent so far.


----------



## indigo502

*Keep an Eye out for PapaBear's (Joe's) Email*

I just got off the phone with Joe and we have discovered that we have two different names on our contracts- mine being M Dreams and his being DNG.  This may answer some of the questions as to why some of us are on a list at the place I hadn't heard of until earlier this week (Resorts Advantage) while some of us aren't.  Joe is going to send out a private email to those of you who have provided contact info to him- please be on the lookout.  We feel it is related to the purchase date as I purchased in 2008 and he purchased in 2009.  This could open up a whole new can of worms.

In the morning I'm going to contact Resorts Advantage with my ICC # and see if I'm on the list.  I'll go from there.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*wait time, but not long, in meantime check your contracts*

First, perhaps a misunderstanding. We do not want to spend large amounts of money on a lawyer yet. We just want some in-Puerto-Vallarta research and access to legal documents as to who is who and what financial situation exists (receivership, bankruptcy, everything ok, or whatever can be found).

This was going to be done very inexpensively, perhaps in total from all interested we may spend in total just one thousand dollars spread over 10 or 20 interested people (or even as little as $300 total). Just some legal searches to start with. Perhaps a few phone calls also and inquiries with other law firms as to what is already proceeding or pending. Though some of you aren't ready to contribute 50-200 dollars, some are, and we will get started one way or the other at some point in time soon if we need to.

Second, since the development of my conversation with Sylvia at DNG and the fact that she did also respond to two of my emails, we are going to wait a week and see if anything is forthcoming or imminent from DNG Capital Corp before asking anyone for commitment. We really would like to work with the developer and partners and Castles and Condos if we can. If we find the information lacking in detail, then we will likely decide to pay someone to find out more if we can, or to vet what is said if it is questionable. But preferably we wish to continue to work together with Castles and Condos to resolve this situation.

Third, and most importantly, and an email will also go out privately to those of you who have passed on your emails to me, and I would ask you to respond back by private email also. I will make this point a separate post to follow now, in case this email is too long and people have quit reading already.

Check next post, and check your home emails if I have your email address.

Joe


----------



## PapaBearAB

*so check your contracts for who you have a contract with*

so check the fine print in your Castles and Condos contacts and see who you have a contract with.

I am referring to your contract that will say Residence Club Purchase and Security Agreement, or maybe Platimum Member Residence Club Purcase and Security Agreement. Mine only says Residence Club Purchase and Security Agreement.

(I also have a Platinum Preferred Member by Castles and Condos contract for the travel packages access and booking privileges defined for the yearly hotel rewards points and platinum weeks (different from m-weeks), that being the $99 per year contract and login access to www.castles andcondosmembers.com, that serviced by Vacations Club. - this is not the contract I am referring to.

In your Residence Club Purchase and Security Agreement, after defining who the contract purchaser is, downpayment, balance to be funded, etc, there is a line that states "This agreement is dated as of the date noted above for the pre-sale or sale of lodging services by and between ...". 

My contract continues "by and between DNG Capital Corp. S.A. de C.V. (DBA Castles and Condos) a Mexican entity ... (hereinafter "PROVIDER"), and sales representative M Dreams Constructions ..." ... "PROVIDER undertakes to provide MEMBER lodging services ..."

My contract was done April 20, 2009.

Another Castles and Condos member, whose contract is from 2008, states "This agreement is dated as of the date noted above for the pre-sale or sale of lodging services by and betweem M Dreams Construction" ... (but not clear if that is called the provider in the contract, as we did not discuss maybe in greater detail, but the other member (TUG indigo502) felt that her contract was with M Dreams Construction, and mine definately says DNG is the provider, and M Dreams is just a sales agent).

Does your contract mention only M Dreams Construction and not DNG ???

If so, maybe that is nastier, unless DNG bought up the M Dreams contracts, because DNG is the owner of the property, not M Dreams, and M Dreams is too closely tied to Daniel Mamann and M Hotels, perhaps moreso than DNG, and it is that M empire that seems to be in the bigger financial difficulty.

Feel free to send your replies to joefaubert at shaw.ca - we don't need to fill this thread with everyone's answer. I will instead summarize the replies on the post. Perhaps everyone before a certain date has a contract with M Dreams and everyone after has a contract with DNG. Or maybe it was dependent on which paper they pulled out of the drawer and/or which sales rep you dealt with, and that would be a real mess, or they all are really the same company anyway.

Joe Faubert
PapabearAB


----------



## kscar

Joe,
 Our contract is the same as yours as a matter of fact we purchased a week after you.

  I am answering back on this thread because I feel that it is important that all the members are kept in the loop. I don't know who has or who hasn't sent you their email but I believe we all have the same goal. I also keep a check on the Enchantment thread, maybe they will come up with something that may be useful to us at C & C.  Should they develop another form of communication hopefully they would let us join also.

Sue


----------



## pittle

PapaBear, I _*really *_appreciate all your efforts and I do hope something can come from this.  Thanks!!!

I do not want to be negative at all, but we bought our unit back in November 2008.  Since it has been 8 months, I'm afraid it has been too long for us to be hopeful about gettiing any money back - it is long gone!    

I was involved with something similar several years ago, and by the time the suit was settled (3 years), the association only recouped about 50% and then once the attorney was paid, the owners got about 33%.  Some attorneys charge more than others, and I have absolutely no idea what one in Mexico would cost.

I just hope that they do eventually finish the building.  I do not know what these M weeks that you are talking about are, but we got our one week and were told that we could pay extra mf to use an additional one each year if it was available.  With only 16 units, I do not know how they could promise people 3 or 4 extra weeks each year for the price they were selling them for.  We have taken many timeshare presentations and own a lot of weeks, so we knew what to expect at the presentation and what the costs would be.  We were just impressed with the location and model unit.

We also had something with bonus weeks with the travel club that they had in November 2008, but that site has been down for a while.  I quickly learned that it was not all it was cracked up to be either - you did not get to use any of your points towards airfare.


----------



## Oleander

*Castles & Condos*

I just received the notice letter from M Hotels today. In answer to some of the above questions I deduce that:


Resorts Advantage is just a payments and reservations service agency. They likely don't own anything. 

The developer e-mail address is at Minas Vallarta which is a Canadian owned mining company which suggests they do have assets. However they are incorporated in Mexico as the owners of this property, so who knows what leverage there is. Let's assume that they have sufficient capital and plan to go ahead with the project.

The most concerning this is the note from the neighbor in Conchas Chinas about the water and plumbing permits. That poses a major problem which it appears no amount of cash has been able to resolve thus far.
Honestly, I wondered how the neighbors might feel about this modern building in their midst overlooking exclusive estates. I also had a concern about the stability of the hillside and how the building might compromise it during a downpour or rain bomb.

And...while we took our tour we noticed a methane/sewage smell which I now realize was the tank of waste water described by the neighbor. Our salesman hastened us off the balcony when I noticed the smell.

Ideally, if there is no way forward for this project we would get our money back. However none of us was promised a date certain when the units would be available. Therefore, legally I think the owners, being an affluent mining company operating as a corporation in Mexico, are in control here. Let's hope they can work things out. I sent them an e-mail outlining my concerns. It would have been nice if we had heard from them before we heard from MDreams. 

OTOH, when you make bets on unbelievable deals in a down economy, you take on extra risk. I hope our risk pays off and we can all share a margarita in the bar at Castles & Condos, with running water and working toilets nearby!


----------



## Oleander

*poperty owner*

"If so, maybe that is nastier, unless DNG bought up the M Dreams contracts, because DNG is the owner of the property, not M Dreams, and M Dreams is too closely tied to Daniel Mamann and M Hotels, perhaps moreso than DNG, and it is that M empire that seems to be in the bigger financial difficulty."

Joe, DNG Capital is the property owner, but I believe they have been co-owners all along. At least there was a mine owner co-owner. M Dreams is clearly out of the picture for whatever reason. One of the e-mail addresses for the developer is Minas Vallarta. Galena is no longer involved. But Minas Vallarta mined new veins of gold and silver in 2008. So they can't be hurting.

DNG is represented by Norma Rodriguez attorney in PV
http://usaincmexico.com/normarodriguez.aspx

As far as M Weeks applying to other resorts, we never bought into that anyway, nor into any sailing, golf or travel clubs. Interesting how thick the sales guys lay it all on, so that you can say "no" to almost everything and still buy the basic offering feeling like you drove a hard bargain. Never trust a resort salesman! Ever! 

I still have hopes of at least being able to use the property on the promised terms, but honestly if they have to put a lot of expense into drainage and water, it is going to drive up the annual fee cost for sure.


----------



## pittle

Mine was written 11/19/2008.  The statement you are looking for on the Residence Club Purchase and Segurity (not a typo) Agreement and it says:

“THIS AGREEMENT is dated as of the date noted above for the pre-sale or sale of lodging services by and between Castles & Condos de Vallarta S.A. de C.V., a Mexican entity with its domicile…………….(hereafter PROVIDER), and sales representative M Dreams Constructions……………”

I also have the packet that says Platinum Membership Purchase Agreement and it says for Lodging Rights and Services entered into by M Dreams Construction.  This document is almost identical to the one with the fine print.

I just thought I would post this so others would be able to see if theirs matches mine, yours, or says something else.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*Norma Rodriguez does not represent DNG*

from post from July 3 from kscar, "... The only reference I found was for a lawyer, Norma Rodriguez. She is listed a legal advisor for Castles and Condos and DNG Capital Corp. I emailed her on Saturday. She answered today. She stated that she is no longer the legal advisor for either entity."

thus ignore reference to Norma Rodriguez in post from TUG post by Oleander on 23 July


----------



## PapaBearAB

*water issue*

as long as they can provide by daily water tanker 16 suites with running water and keep the pool fresh and provide other common areas with water every day, and pump the septic system as needed, then I can imagine still using the property if everything else is complete - but if they can't get occupancy permits until an alternative water and sewage solution is provided, then that is a concern (unless it was already resolved)

unless of course the septic system is next to some suites or common areas and has some air seal issues that might make staying there or in the common areas uncomfortable due to the smell!


----------



## PapaBearAB

*the canadian partner connection*

the Canadian Connection to owners / partners of Castles and Condos

Galena Capital, MV Canada, Minas Vallarta (Sylvia's email) are all connected, (I think from disecting my Google searches that Galena owns MV Canada, and MV Canada owns all the shares of Minas Vallarta, though the latter had at one time also done a reverse take over of Galena Capital - a reverse take-over puts a private company in a public shell to help it go public quickly)

and connected with them is Rob Anderson, who was a leading individual in the acquisition of financing for Galena Capital 

Rob Anderson is listed as a partner in one version of the M Dreams final letter to C&C Members (but maybe not the version some of you saw, and not the one I received, till I posted a request at one of the Mamann Group web pages when it was still up, and was sent another version of the M Dreams C&C goodbye letter and Enchantment goodbye letter

but Rob Anderson is more than connected with just those three mining companies - I believe he is the same Rob Anderson that was until sometime recently with Canaccord Capital, and Rob is considered one of Canada's top venture brokers, and his name seemed to come up in all kinds of places in my Google searches (both under Rob or Robert) - he is a high-flyer and a pal of Mark Tompkins, an even higher flyer with a very interesting financial history

so perhaps there is some solid money available to the Castles and Condos project from Rob Anderson's connections, but whether they will use it in a way beneficial to the current Residence Club members is yet to be seen

had no luck finding anything on the other partner Frank Taggart also mentioned in the M Dreams goodbye letter


----------



## PapaBearAB

*someone is paying Resorts Advantage - who is that*

I have said several times in different posts and emails that one sign of hope is that someone is actually paying Resorts Advantage to operate "M Hotels-Castles & Condos Residence Club Customer Care Center." 

Perhaps Resorts Advantage are also being paid to be Enchantment Residence Club Customer Care Center, though I do not know if there is such a thing.

Perhaps a TUG post reader already knows the answer to those two questions. If so, please post that information. 


I once queried Adrian Toca on who is "We", as he often uses that expression in emails I have sent to him. He responded in an email once:  

"We are Resorts Advantage , we represent M Hotels-Castles & Condos Residence Club Customer Care Center. "

Knowing who is paying Resorts Advantage would give us a more specific target of whom to talk to regarding our memberships and their future status and privileges. I suspect it is DNG Capital Corp., or more likely, a company created by them, so there is no direct to DNG, like another M Hotels. But the answer to that question is certainly going to be helpful one way or the other.

so this is the email I just sent to Adrian, Magaly, and Ralph (have never heard from the perhaps ghostly person Ralph Diaz-Cortes). I honestly don't expect a reply, as they are likely to say the contract with whoever is paying is a private matter between Resorts Advantage and that company, but maybe they will divulge that information. 

again, here is the email sent today to Adrian, Magaly, Ralph ...

re "We are Resorts Advantage , we represent M Hotels-Castles & Condos Residence Club Customer Care Center. "

This is a statement Adrian once sent to me as part of one of the email replies to some of my questions.

I am assuming Resorts Advantage therefore is the operator of "M Hotels-Castles & Condos Residence Club Customer Care Center"

But who is Resorts Advantage contracted by for managing those operations? A company is paying Resorts Advantage to operate the above noted customer care centre. You are not doing it out of the kindness of your hearts. 

Are you able to disclose the name of the company that has contracted Resorts Advantage to operate the above noted customer care centre?

Are you also operating a customer care centre for The Enchantment, and if so, is it the same company that has contracted Resorts Advantage for the two customer care centers, one for Castles and Condos, and one for The Enchantment?

Joe Faubert


----------



## KarenLK

Boy, great accommodations. No furniture and no electricity. So do you bring a sleeping bag? And lots of batteries?? 
By then the water will probably be shut off too. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## YFAM_SR

*The Resorts Advantage at CC and Enchantment lie*

Greetings all~
I just registered here at TUG. I have been very active in the Trip Advisor Forum reagrding The Enchantment. We are 20 plus now as well. Our stories are somewhat similar with one very strong connection_ Resorts Advantage. Joe and I were thinking exactly alike as I have been hammering Magaly Pena for some specific information regarding exactly who this service company is working for. She continues to spout the line the "Resort will be open in summer of 2010". I have asked repeatedly who provided this information to RA. As yet, no answer to anything. I just get told to have patience and accept their "assurances". Right.. and I am going to wait for Worldcom stock to have value again too!! NOT. It is possible (and likely) they are complicit in the manuevers of the con men Danilel Mamann, DW Busby and a host of others. 

The CC group has more information about your land owner ( albeit not encouraging) DW Busby than The Enchantment "owners" have about the Cardenas family. We cannot find any background info to determine if they are real people or not. All attempts to reach them have failed tus far.

While I have no substantive assistance to offer your group at this time,-  Joe has a handle on it all -I did want everyone to know the Cabo San Lucas Enchantment investors are equally dismayed and frustrated. We are stuggling along with faint hope of seeing either any money for progress.

All the best to all of you. May justice prevail.

Steven L. Rouse


----------



## indigo502

*Update Friday July 24*

I just spoke with Adrian Toca at Resorts Advantage and he confirmed I am indeed on the list at Resorts Advantage and he confirmed I’ve paid in full (without asking me- so I know he was looking at a real file).  He did make me feel slightly reassured that the project is set to begin again next month.  I was also transferred to Magaly who told me they are awaiting the compilation of the owners files/info from the developer and then they will be in touch with all of us with next steps.  I’m really hoping this all works out and we don’t have to involve lawyers to a great extent.

Thanks
Kandy

ps- I am one of the owners with "M Dreams Constructions" on my contract, which is why I was unsure I'd be on the Resorts Advantage list, but I am, so that's a small bit of good news- they have done some transferring of files at the very least.  Adrian said to provide his contact info to any members who would like to confirm if they are on the list- he can be reached at 1-866-944-2213 xt 2473 (Miami).


----------



## PapaBearAB

*answer from Adrian Toca at RA on who is paying (well, sort of)*

Adrian provided a partial answer (did not mention Enchantment at all)

He first replied with
"Greetings, for your records when I sent you that email I was not yet informed that Castles & Condos & M Hotels had ended their relationship. We as a service provider offer business's what is called "Private Branding" which means we act & operate as if we were the customer. Due to the special circumstances I can inform you that C & C has contracted us to remain the service provider for your Residence Club."

so I asked him who "C & C" is, his reply was
"Castles & Condos is DNG, the contact number available is the following:1-866-944-2213 which is our department"

As for Enchantment members, he says Resorts Advantage are also the service provider for The Enchantment members, but did not say who is paying for that service contract. I emailed him again therefore asking who is paying for it, DNG or someone else. His reply the 2nd time was "yes we are the S.P for the enchantment". No company mentioned. I have emailed him again to clarify or tell me he can't tell me the answer.

Joe


----------



## indigo502

*further...*

By the way, don't get me wrong- it's not all roses simply b/c I'm on a list.  I'm probably the most cynical one on this entire thread and I'm the one who has been in contact with a legal firm in Puerto Vallarta (http://www.matalaw.com/).  All I'm saying above is that I was suprised that I had even been heard of at Resorts Advantage b/c I hadn't heard of them until this week, but he had my file, so something had been done as far as a transfer.

Also, knowing that Resorts Advantage in itself is a legit company with a solid history and registration with the BBB in the U.S., I'm hopeful they wouldn't have any dealings with shady scam artists.  Time will tell.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## CaptainCaveman1945

When I purchased, I purchased at Castles and Condos in a sales room. The contract I signed was with Castles and Condos, my anual maintainence fees have been payed to Castles and Condos through resort advantage. This Donald Busby who owns this resort is the one who owes me my timeshare and that's the way I look at it. I'm not going to focus on any external people like Sebastian Morad or companies that do not seem like they can help me. My concern is to get my timeshare. Doing anything but is a waste of energy and will most likely result in a waste of money.


----------



## SalesRepJohnDoe

Greetings,

As a former sales rep for Castles & Condos I feel it is necesarry to let you know of the goings ons that have lead to this point. Firstly we were hired to sell timeshares at the Castles & Condos resort. When money began to get tight for Donald he fired us, opting for a sales team that would work for lower comission. The financial problems he was encountering were not the result of our high comissions, they were because of the Swine Flu outbreak and the poor global economic climate. As a result of this the sales team has gone under. On behalf of the entire sales team I'd like to wish you all good luck and hopefully Mr. Busby will have the project back on track by the end of the year. 

-John Doe


----------



## pittle

Thank you JohnDoe.  If you could provide any information we would appreciate it.  Do you think it will be completed within the next year or so?

Was the guy with the ponytail Donald Busby?  My salesperson pointed him out as one of the investors.

I do know how the swine flu scare and the econmy has been affecting the Mexican economy.  I went to Mazatlan in June and most of the resorts were at less than 30% occupancy.


----------



## SalesRepJohnDoe

Yes that is Don with the white ponytail about 70 years old


----------



## DeniseM

Tuggers - Please be aware that poster "CaptainCaveman," and poster "SalesRepJohnDoe," have the exact same IP address and neither one is posting from Mexico...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DeniseM said:


> Tuggers - Please be aware that poster "CaptainCaveman," and poster "SalesRepJohnDoe," have the exact same IP address and neither one is posting from Mexico...



Thanks for checking on that Denise.  I was more than a bit suspicious that some of the posters in this thread might not be what they claimed to be.


----------



## DeniseM

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Thanks for checking on that Denise.  I was more than a bit suspicious that some of the posters in this thread might not be what they claimed to be.



You are most welcome!  My Spidey Senses told me that something was a little fishy here!


----------



## pittle

DeniseM said:


> Tuggers - Please be aware that poster "CaptainCaveman," and poster "SalesRepJohnDoe," have the exact same IP address and neither one is posting from Mexico...



Thanks Denise.  It is good to know that our Moderator is looking out for us.     As you can tell - someone needs too!


----------



## PapaBearAB

*members behind TUG names, & thank you moderator(s)*

I first would like to thank the moderator(s) for all the work they do reading through so many posts and checking out what they can and watching out for us and maintaining the integrity of this forum. You are dedicated volunteers, like so many other TUG members. Thank you for your efforts.

I can tell the readers of this thread that of the TUG posters in this TUG forum, and of the Castles & Condos TUG forum, who have said that they are C & C members who purchased at C & C, or similarly Enchantment members, of those posters, only 4 have not identified themselves to me with name and contact and other information in private messages or email. 

Thus I trust most of the posters in this forum. Gustavo and SalesmanJohnDoe (if I remember that TUG name correctly) and some other posters are not purchasers, and thus have had no reason of course to contact me outside the forum. Of the 4 purchasers that have not identified themselves, CaptainCaveman1945 is one of them. He and the other 3 purchasers I can't yet identify might want to do contact me and thus remove any doubt that they are purchasers, though until the double-ip address, I had no reason to doubt anyone. 

Other non-posters that are purchasers but don't want to post are also welcome to contact me, or to join as TUG forum member and provide more identification there and not be just a guest. Joining TUG itself does cost $, but it is a very worthwhile membership.

Anyone is welcome to contact me via email (joefaubert at shaw.ca), and when you do, I provide my full contact and purchase information to you, and thus you can trust me, as can be vouched for by most of the posters in this forum that have emailed me. I, Joe Faubert, have lived in Calgary Alberta for 30+ years. I have no reason to hide my identify. 

The other 3 TUG posting purchasers I would like to hear from privately, besides CaptainCaveman1945, are mmirata, soccergirl, and D&D, though perhaps some of you have contacted me and in your private email did not link yourself to your TUG name and I have not been able to do so yet either just by matching other information. 

At the same time, privacy is very important to many people, and I also don't expect all purchasing members to contact me. I am just one poster (very busy poster) and C&C purchaser on this forum. But I can say that almost all posters in this thread can already be trusted and all such persons have just one main concern - to either get use of the membership they purchased, or their money back, or are an anonymous poster just trying to provide us purchasers with more information. 

But all information needs to be vetted / confirmed by further follow-up and second opinions, especially when they refer to specific people's character. So everyone keep digging when you have the time, and posting also. 

It is easy as a guest to be a spy or an instigator against either 'side'. Is is easy to even easier to be a guest and not post and just monitor everything said, which is why some people don't say much and wish to protect their privacy and not get into hot water. I am sure the developer(s) and Resorts Advantage and others are watching these posts regularly. They would be foolish not to.

Again, I thank the moderator(s) for all the work they do reading through so many posts and checking out what they can and watching out for us and maintaining the integrity of this forum. You are dedicated volunteers, like so many other TUG members. Thank you for your efforts.

Thank you readers for putting up with what always turns out to be too long a post (my TUG login has usually timed out before I have finished writing my post and I have to log in again to send it!)

Joe Faubert (PapaBearAB)


----------



## PapaBearAB

*to moderator(s) - re merging of two similar tug forums*

The two TUG forums "M Hotes / Castles and Condos" and "Heard of "M" Resorts in Puerto Vallarta" to date have had very similar purposes and content from all posters involved. 

Is it possible to merge the two threads or only one has to be monitored and so that readers reading one don't miss something that might have been said in the other on the same topic?

Joe Faubert (yes, maybe my shortest post!)


----------



## Kimmedee

*Adrian Toca*

I'm a purchaser with The Enchantment and Adrian Toca is also my contact and everything that is posted here about their conversations with Adrain echo mine about the Enchantment?????


----------



## indigo502

*Name on Contracts*

Hi Joe-

Lawyer confirmed receipt of yesterday's email.  He also said that it's not good that there are two different names on the contracts.  Of course I won't be following up with him until we hear back from DNG, which we are giving a week a per your earlier post.  Out of curiosity, have you received enough info from members as to what their contracts say- DNG versus M Dreams Constructions?  I'm thinking it's relative to the year purchased, but wondering if you've received enough feeback from other owners to establish any sort of pattern?

Thanks


----------



## pittle

I just got an email from C&C.  

July 25, 2009


Dear Member:


DNG CAPITAL CORP, S.A. DE C.V. is the owner and developer of the CASTLES AND CONDOS project in Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, Mexico. We have a professional and ongoing working relationship with the former resort owner and developer CASTLES AND CONDOS, S.A. DE C.V. DNG Mexico and Castles and Condos, S.A de C.V. are working together to ensure a smooth transition from the prior developer to the current developer. We can assure all members that the change in developers has had no impact on the development of this project.

You have recently received a “change of contact information” message from M Dreams advising that they are no longer affiliated with our project in Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, Mexico and that all future correspondence should be directed to our attention. The notice from M Hotels does not address the reasons why the change was required. We can state that M Hotels is no longer affiliated with our project for some very specific reasons, the   details of which are a matter of record in Mexico. At this time we are working to get things back on track and complete the project, however the manner in which M Hotels conducted their prior sales activities was, in our opinion, not up to the standards which we have established  for this project. An example of this is that it has taken us significant time and effort to deal with simple matters such as a list of active members and their contact information in order to send you this message.

We are working together with our legal advisors in Mexico to deal with the transition from M Hotels as the sales agent. The issues to review are many, ranging from sales practices implemented by the former sales agent, M Hotels, to the use of proceeds other than as intended. We are working to minimize the impact on members from the past actions of M Hotels.

One of the first things to be done is to obtain all contracts which were issued by M Dreams, few if any of which, were presented to the developers for approval and signature. We will have to have new contracts in place between you and DNG Mexico. It is our objective to ensure you have the vacation club weeks you purchased, at the cost you have agreed to pay. In order to achieve our objectives we do need all active members to continue with the payments for the purchase of the vacation club weeks as well as the residence club dues. 

It is our objective to get construction back under way within the next 90 days and complete the building within the next 10 months. If you wish to make a reservation you can do so at any time and if Castles and Condos is not complete when you wish to visit then we will provide comparable accommodation at no or limited additional cost.

We have retained an independent contractor, Resorts Advantage, to assist us in collection of payments and processing of reservations. 

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused by the change in sales agent but in our opinion the change was necessary to advance the development of this project. We would appreciate your continued patience while we go through this transition period and can assure you that the principals of the company are committed to the completion of this world class property.


Sincerely, 

Nick Demare
President DNG Mexico


CONTACT INFORMATION

Contact details for Castles and Condos a development by DNG Mexico:
Silvia Herrera and/or Maé Garcia 
castlesandcondospv@gmail.com

Tel: (322) 2216464 Ext. 130

Contact details for Reservations and Collections at Resorts Advantage:
Reservations: Castles&Condos@Resorts-Advantage.com 
Payments: Castles&CondosCollections@Resorts-Advantage.com 


Contact details for M Dreams / M. Hotels:
Daniel Mamann
mamanndevelopments@gmail.com

Fraser Smith:
fsmith@mendenhallsmith.com
Tel: 702-3676725
Fax: 702-3672727
Mobile: 702-5964775


----------



## PapaBearAB

*contact letter from DNG*

thank you TUG poster pittle for posting the letter you received today

especially glad to see it posted since all Castles and Condos members did not get this letter - I am guessing for now that those that got the letter are either 
a) all members still owing on their purchase balance, or 
b) all members with a contract that says M Dreams got this letter.
so if you fall into one of those categories and did not get the letter, maybe check with Resorts Advantage if you have not already confirmed that they know about your contract (based on your ICC contract number)

I did not get the letter, but it was forwarded to me by one of the members that did receive it

I have just read it, will analyze it more later, but a few initial comments
a) it is from Nick Demare, probably a good thing
b) it is maybe not the letter I think DNG is planning to send out to all members that was mentioned by Sylvia at DNG, but this one only to those it affects re payments or M Dreams contracts, but I will ask Sylvia about that personally on Monday when the DNG office is open
c) at first it was a concern that I saw Daniel Mamann's name on it, but looking at it again I note that his name is not given in connection with DNG, but as a reference for those with contracts with M Dreams, rather than DNG, and I am guessing that Fraser Smith is the lawyer for mamanndevelopments, but someone can email him or call him and find out

So I do believe that Daniel Mamann is NOT connected in any way with Castles and Condos by DNG Mexico, and I am guessing that he is not connected with the Enchantment any longer, but we are not yet hearing much from the Enchantment property owners, unless they just sent out a letter also - the good news for Enchantment owners is that someone is paying Resorts Advantage to take your calls and talk to you, just as for Castles and Condos, and I believe that is a good sign

I have to go out for the evening - I will look at this later again - I am sure it will generate more posts yet.

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*reservations mentioned in the letter*

The only other point I make before running out for the evening is the sentence 

"if you wish to make a reservation you can do so at any time and if Castles and Condos is not complete when you wish to visit they we will provide comparable accomodation at no or limited additional cost"

so those of you that already have reservations (not waiting list for reservations) that were approved by C&C (and not perhaps those with reservations approved by M Dreams, but hopefully both will be honoured), contact Resorts Advantage and then let us know by posting here what they say about your reservation

and for those that don't yet have reservations, I doubt Resorts Advantage will be taking them yet, but let me know if they are - 90 days to restart construction and then 10 months to completion is 13 months, which puts us in August 2010 - so it will be interesting when Resorts Advantage will start to actually book reservations therefore for fall 2010 and winter 2011, and what they will do with those that might want to use a 2009 m week they were gauranteed (likely will be told again that you can only carry it forward) - I certainly will be trying to book as soon as I can for next fall, so I will let you know how that turns out

if you find out sooner, let me know 

FOR THOSE ALSO KEEPING PRIVATE CONTACT WITH ME, LET ME KNOW WHETHER YOU GOT THE LETTER, SO I CAN CORRELATE THAT WITH WHAT WE KNOW ABOUT WHETHER YOU ARE PAID IN FULL AND WHETHER YOU HAVE A CONTRACT WITH M DREAMS OR OTHER COMPANY - I will then report back as to whether any correlation was found (unless Mr. Demare cares to let us know right away anyway who got the letter and who did not)

thanks

Joe Faubert


----------



## kscar

Hi Joe & everyone,

  We got the email also!!

A We are paid in full.

B Our contract has DNG as the owner & M-Dreams as the sales rep.

 It will be interesting to see what it is that caused some of us to get this & others not.

(It is our objective to get construction back under way within the next 90 days and complete the building within the next 10 months.)

Joe,  I am reading the line above a little differently than you. I think there are saying they hope to have the building completed within 10 months.


----------



## pittle

We paid in full and DNG is not on any of our paperwork.  It said Castles & Condos on the official Purchase Agreement document (one with small print) and Platinum Membership by M Dreams Construction on the larger print one that is also have in our packet.


----------



## indigo502

*Interesting*

Hi All-

Interesting letter above from DNG.  Still don't know if I believe it or its source, nothing would suprise me at this point.  In any event, I, like pittle, have paid in full (1 bedroom, 1 week/1 M week) and I have M Dreams Constructions on my contract.

I posted yesterday that I had contacted Resorts Advantage on Friday and I'm on their list, however, I did not receive the above email.  So no consistency in pattern there.

Thanks


----------



## pittle

Today's email came to the email address that I have on file with C&C, not the email address that I use on TUG or any other BB.  It was an attachment of a Word document on C&C letterhead.  The logo was in gold.  I just copied the contents and pasted it here.  The email was from the castlesandcondospv email address on the letter.

We also got copies of the original email we received last week via the US Mail Thursday.  That one had to be real because it had not only our names, but our children's names on the label.  They were listed on the contract so they could use the golf deal.

So, someone has all of our contact information correct.  I have my credit card receipts if I ever need them for proof of payment in my packet.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*so far some consistency but not in all cases re who got the Demare email*

So far only a few have noted they got the emal from Nick Demare at DNG, only about 25% of the 20 people I know of that purchased at C&C, but it is summer time and a weekend, and also not everyone goes on-line every day.

One person (kscar) who bought same time as me and has same contracts as me got the email but I did not. The remainder of those that received the email either are not paid in full or have M Dreams as the provider on their contract. But it is early in this most recent event. 

And I agree with the posted comment that another interpretation (and likely better interpretation, and hopefully so to) is that the next 10 months likley includes the next 90 days until contruction restarts.

I will contact DNG and RA on Monday to find out why I did not receive the email. If you do get the email, and your contract does say DNG, and you are in your opinion paid in full, then you may also want to check with RA to make sure Resorts Advantage thinks you are paid in full also.

Let's all continue to keep in touch, and hopefully more members will find these TUG posts and contact us one way or the other.
Joe Faubert (joefaubert at shaw.ca - substitute ' at ' for '@' to email me)


----------



## PapaBearAB

*adding up m-weeks*

Just observation and speculation, and a later question to be answered eventually by RA & DNG hopefully. 

Judging by ICC #'s of those contacting me, which are likely sequential, the hightest ICC # that I know of being in the first half of the 300's from a purchase in June 09, then IF all sequential numbers were used for memberships (a big assumption, maybe wrong), and allowing for a small percentage likely backing out in the 5 days allowed after the contract, there are about 300+ C&C members, and thus having only heard from 20 C&C members, we have heard from less than 1/10 of the members so far, so there are many more stories and much more input to be heard from yet. 

But continuing my speculation, 16 suites, 300+ purchasers. That's 20 members per suite if 320 members. But if everyone has 2 m-weeks or more including their registered week (so lets assume just two - I have not met someone with only 1 registered week and no other m-weeks, but maybe there are some members out there with that purchase), then that's 40 or more m-weeks booked up per suite already at C&C each year. 

Except I know of at least one purchaser that has only a contract to use C&C weeks every 2nd year. But only 1 in 20 has said that they have every 2nd year (but some have not told me how many weeks they have). 

So my guess is the C&C may be somewhat full already, if not fully booked, from year to year, because if you don't use your 2nd and more m-weeks, most may likely have family that will use it or will exchange it for elsewhere, because why would you pay for more weeks in your contract if you aren't going to use them or plan to rent them or exchange them. So another interesting question to be posed to Resorts Advantage and DNG is how many m-weeks are contracted already and therefore whether the resort is fully subscribed yet, or almost fully subscribed, or over-booked even (for instance, I am not the only member with 4 m-weeks, not 2).

So something to watch for down the road.
Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*want to know more about DNG owner Nick Demare*

Perhaps don't expect Mr. Demare to have much time to spend on C&C issues, given the multitude of other companies he is involved in, and he will thus likely need to leave much of the development and running of Castles & Condos to other people.

Google on the name Nick Demare and you will find an almost endless supply of information, he being involved in many many companies, many or most involved in mining, many having a venture component, and so not surprisingly, if you dig through some financial statements or postings of those companies, you will find Castles & Condos partner Rob Anderson, another Canadian I have already mentioned, can be found involved in one way or another in at least some of those companies along with Mr. Nick Demare. 

in fact, it is the connection with Rob Anderson in some of the postings I found that makes me almost certain this is the same Nick Demare that own's DNG, though I cannot prove that at this moment, but the fit seems good

I also found his picture on-line, but won't post it, though it is a public picture

So here is more than you may want to know about DNG owner Nick Demare, noting that DNG is a company in Mexico, a company in the USA, and a company in Canada. 

the basics - from one web site - 
Mr. Nick DeMare holds a Bachelor of Commerce degree from the University of British Columbia and is a member in good standing of the Institute of Chartered Accountants of British Columbia. Since May, 1991, Mr. DeMare has been the President of Chase Management Ltd., a private company which provides a broad range of administrative, management and financial services to private and public companies engaged in mineral exploration and development, gold and silver production, oil and gas exploration and production and venture capital. Mr. DeMare indirectly owns 100% of Chase. Mr. DeMare currently serves as an officer and director of other public reporting companies. (and more than just a few other companies)

from another web site (maybe not all of this data is up-to-date, but it will show you the extent of his business dealings) - Nick Demare is connected to 81 board members in 21 different organizations across 30 different industries. To keep the post shorter, I will eliminate 90% of the wording and just show the company names, many of which he is or was (mostly is still) either CFO, Vice-President, President, Corporate Secretary, and/or Director, etc - ...  Salazar Resources ... Valor Ventures Inc. ... Mawson Resources Ltd. ... Atlas Minerals, Inc. ... JG Capital Corp. ... Lumex Capital Corp. ... IMA Exploration Inc. ... Halo Resources Ltd. ... Andean American Mining Corporation ... GGL Diamond Corp. ... Ecometals Ltd. ... Chase Management Ltd. ... Gold Point Energy Corp. ...Aguila American Resources Ltd. ...ACRO Inc. ... Global Energy Inc. ... Baradero Resources Ltd. ... Rochester Resources Ltd. ... Golden Peaks Resources Ltd. ... Tinka Resources Ltd. ... Tumi Resources Ltd. ... Hansa Resources ... Ausex Capital Corp ... Enterprise Oil Limited. ... Sinchao Metals Corp ... Mirasol Resources Ltd ... Lariat Energy Ltd ... Kola Mining Corp ... North American Oil & Gas ... GeoPetro Resources Company ... Gasco Energy Inc ... Ecometals Ltd. ...  Consolidated Kookaburra Resources Ltd ....

ok, I am tired of listing companies now - there are more ...

Another comment I found interesting was "He has over 20 years experience in Economics, Commercial, Corporate Finance and Contract Revision consulting". The contract revision consulting caught my eye! 

Certainly it looks like Nick Demare has the contacts and experience and resources to make this C & C development work. Now if only he can figure out how to get sufficient running water for 16 suites and swimming pool and jacuzzi's and other requirements. 

He is at the least, unlike Daniel Mamann, not an illusive person for whom there is little concrete information. Whether he has time to pay enough attention to this resort and make sure it works is another question. Perhaps that task will fall to Donald Busby and Sylvia Herrara and others, and no wonder Resorts Advantage will be the go-between for most inquiries!


----------



## CC6031

*Wording on contract*

Joe,
   Our wording reads exactly the same as yours. We purchased June 1,2009. We have paid 1/2 down and RA has no contract for us. We have been away for a few days and upon returning home we had a voice mail from Adrian to call him and a snail mail letter from C&C with no date and the postal stamp read Santa Clarita CA  913 6 T ( odd for an American zip code) and the stamp was a  USA 44 American flag. The return address was C&C etc. I will contact Adrian tomorrow and hear what he has to say. I will keep you posted
                                               Marie


----------



## PapaBearAB

*counting members - first estimates may be high*

my previous estimate on number of C&C members may be high, as I do not know of anyone yet with an ICC # less than 0100 - I am not divulging others member #'s publically, but at most there may be so far less than 250 members, some with only odd or even year usage - the smaller member number range knocks 100 possible members off the list if indeed there is no member #'s less than 100

the earliest purchaser I know of so far is Aug 2008, and the latest purchaser early June 2009

so if anyone is reading this post and purchased in Aug 2008 or earlier, or in June 2009, and have not contacted me, please do so and we will have a better idea of how many members and how many booked weeks are possible each year, and even more so if all members pass on that information to myself or this forum, as I don't believe we will get that information from Resorts Advantage or DNG

we are up to 21 confirmed purchasers at C&C now, but there must be many many more that do not know yet about this TUG post - maybe past employee(s) of m-dreams or others might have been in contact with known members by email on a personal basis and can pass on to those members our TUG forum link or my email address - if so, thank you

Joe Faubert (joefaubert at shaw.ca)


----------



## indigo502

*Tracy*

I've sent an email to Tracy (not at the former email but a current one) and asked her to pass along this URL to C&C owners if she still has access to a list (which I doubt).  Hopefully we can get this forum out to more owners so they're aware of what's going on.  I'll let you know if I hear anything further.

Thanks


----------



## PapaBearAB

*email to RA and DNG re Dear Member letter of 25July2009*

I have sent the following email to Resorts Advantage and DNG staff to get clarification on who got the Dear Member letter from DNG on 25 July 2009, and re clarification regarding the comments about reservations made in that letter. Others are also welcome to write or call RA and/or DNG and get further clarification.

For those of you who did receive by email the letter Dear Member.doc but are having difficulty opening it, try first saving it to your hard drive and then opening it. I think you must have at least ms-word 97 to open the document. I can make a pdf version available to you also, except that the letter is also already posted on the TUGS forum here.

Here is the email I sent to Resorts Advantage and DNG this morning:
to RA staff Adrian, Magaly, and the illusive Ralph Diaz-Cortes that no one has heard from,
and to Sylvia and Mae at DNG,

Some members received the "Dear member" letter dated 25 July 2009
Many others we know of did not, including myself

I am in touch with 23 castles and condos members privately now, and the list is growing daily.
Many of those did not receive the letter (perhaps even most, but the letter did come out on or just prior to a summer weekend, so many may not have opened there email yet, but I and others have and have not received the letter. And, by the way, because the attached document "Dear Member" that was sent out in the email included a database connection to a Microsoft Access database to add the member contact information to the form letter, some members had difficulty opening the letter, and some were not able to open the letter. Thus the letter is also now posted on TUG forum (time share user group - I hope you have been following it).

Could you please explain which group of members received the email and which did not

Sylvia mentioned last week that a letter would be coming out from DNG to all members, but that letter was not as detailed as was expected (though at least a bit reassuring), so perhaps that was not the letter we are expecting but just a letter to those not paid in full or those with M Dreams contracts or Castles & Condos S.A. contracts (vs contracts with DNG)

Please reply as to which group(s) of Castles and Condos members received the letter and who did not, and whether more information is expected out from DNG this week.

Please also clarify the statements in the letter regarding reservations that was mentioned in the letter. The statement said "
If you wish to make a reservation you can do so at any time and if Castles and Condos is not complete when you wish to visit then we will provide comparable accommodation at no or limited additional cost."



My understanding is that Resorts Advantage is not taking reservations for Castles and Condos, but just putting people on a waiting list for when reservations can be made, which will not be until there is proven inventory available. If they are about to start taking reservations, please let me know when that is and I will let the other members I know of be aware also via TUG's. 



Also, are the members that have reservations already booked at the time of signing their contract (some for Dec 2009, some for Jan and Feb 2010 that I know of) going to be able to have you "provide comparable accommodation at no or limited additional cost."



Are those on the waiting list for reservations for Oct 2009 and later (such as myself, who has one m-week promised for 2009 in the contract and I have been trying to make a reservation since May 2009 for a specific week in October) also going to be able to have you "provide comparable accommodation at no or limited additional cost."

What are you going to do about all the people who were hoping to use M-weeks in the first or second quarter of 2010? Are they going to just have to bank M-weeks for later use, or is other action planned.

We hope you will answer as many of the above questions as soon as possible. If you cannot answer them all now, please indicate which questions you will provide further answers to later, and when.

Thank you.
Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*Resorts Advantage, as expected, not taking reservations yet*

I talked to Adrian Toca. He says he passed on my email (previous TUG post) to Magaly. 

I talked to Magaly. She says she had not read my email yet, since she deals with many companies for reservations and had not yet had time to look at my email. I asked her if she was taking reservations yet from C&C members for C&C property. She said no, nothing had changed. She had not seen the "Dear Member" letter from DNG dated 25 July.

I sent her a copy of the Dear Member letter, with a cc to Ralph Diaz-Cortes (operations supervisor for Resorts Advantage), and cc to DNG, with a note stating that there is a conflict of information regarding reservations between what president of DNG Mexico is saying (Nick Demare) and what Resorts Advantage is saying.

I asked them to clarify with DNG and report back to us. 

I called DNG also to talk to Sylvia also. She was out of the office briefly. I will be calling her again soon.

Here is the note I just emailed to RA and DNG:

Magaly, and Mr Diaz-Cortes

Attached is the letter sent to some Castles and Condos members this weekend just past.

In it the letter from the President of DNG Mexico, Mr. Nick Demare states  

"It is our objective to get construction back under way within the next 90 days and complete the building within the next 10 months. If you wish to make a reservation you can do so at any time and if Castles and Condos is not complete when you wish to visit then we will provide comparable accommodation at no or limited additional cost."

Since Mr. Demare states reservations can be made at any time, but Magaly from Resorts Advantage says reservations cannot be made, I suggest that you take up this matter with DNG at your earliest possible convenience and give the members clarification on Mr. Demare's comments.

Joe Faubert


----------



## indigo502

*Tracy Part II*

I just heard back from Tracy and she's going to do her best to try to get this URL out to as many owners as possible.  Hopefully we'll see some new people on here in the coming weeks as we continue to try to sort things out.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*reservations email address in Nick Demare letter of 2009.07.25*

from what I can tell reservations email address in Nick Demare letter of 2009.07.25 does not work - it bounces back, including variation changing '&' to 'and', and including variations including or not including 'pv' before the @ sign

all bounced back - if anyone has success using a castles and condos reservation email address, let me know

I did however also email Magaly at Magaly-P@resorts-advantage.com, and hopefully I will get some response that way (and I will let you know what happened to my Oct 2010 reservations request I just made that Sylvia Herrara says we can make but that the request to Resorts Advantage will go then to her for review and approval then back through Resorts Advantage to you, at which time I am sure Resorts Advantage will be happy to bill your account for your weekly fee

next post much more interesting read, though longer too

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*spoke with Sylvia Herrara again today*

sorry for the length of this post but I want you all to have as much information as you possibly can as I dig about

it is important to all C&C members that if you did not receive the email from Nick Demare at DNG dated 25 July 2009 that you contact Sylvia and let her know about your contract even if Resorts Advantage says they know about your contract 

I spoke with Sylvia Herrara today regarding the email I sent this morning that was posted by me to the TUG forum this morning July 27, 2009 09:40 AM

I then emailed Sylvia a summary of that conversation, that to follow below in this post

that summary included comments regarding the fact she may not have my membership contract information (and my disappointment that she has no easy way to check on that - her and Resorts Advantage do not have the same membership information - Resorts Advantage has a database that I don't believe Sylvia can access, and RA probably has more members in their database than Sylvia has, and not the other way around, some of Sylvia's 'database' likely being all the manual records at this time gathered from the contracts scattered on the floor of the sales office

again I say it is important to all C&C members that if you did not receive the email from Nick Demare at DNG dated 25 July 2009 that you contact Sylvia and let her know about your contract even if Resorts Advantage says they know about your contract 

don't be surprised that if you get negative that you find some frustration at the other end of the line too, so try to stay positive, as Sylvia just works for Nick and has had to put together what she can so far from the scraps of information available to her, which to me sounds like that even if your contract said DNG on it, DNG may not know who you are (but maybe RA does)

the call certainly did not go the way I hoped this morning, finding a bigger mess than I thought I would that will take more time to sort out than I thought it would regarding the contracts 

the only good point is that somehow I still think DNG intends to honour the contracts whether they knew about them or not

now here is the email that I sent to Sylvia and RA staff and DNG partners summarizing our conversation this morning


Sylvia Herrara,

Thank you for the time you spent on the phone with me today. I am sure you are finding the collection and compilation of C&C member contract data very frustrating and time consuming, and the many phone calls and emails you will get from members will just add to that frustration and use of time, but please keep in mind each member that calls you has paid out considerable dollars from their resources, financed or otherwise, to purchase those contracts and so to each person this is a very important and serious matter. You have my sympathy of the work you find yourself saddled with.

I am using the email adress castlesandcondospv@gmail.com that the letter from Nick Demare of July 25 said to use regarding C&C contracts. However, I am also using the email minasvallarta@prodigy.net.mx again, which I had previously been using, because I sent two emails to the gmail address early this morning and you say you did not receive them, but that you have many email addresses to check and that is probably why you did not see those particular emails. Thus I will always include the minasvallarta address also because you have read and acknowledged my emails to that address in the past. I have no email address for Donald Busby nor Nick Demare YET, so I will continue to cc the C&C partners Frank Taggart and Robert Anderson for now.

Regarding membership contract ICC0288 with Joseph and Stella Faubert, Provider name on the contract being DNG, sales representative Linda Mceachern of M Dreams.

Please confirm whether DNG has a copy of my contract ICC0288 (you have said it might take you until the end of the week to do so). Resorts Advantage has a record of that membership, and it is paid in full, which they have confirmed. So they must have membership documentation which you perhaps do not have yet, since you have stated that you sent the letter by Nick Demare to all members that you could find contact information about regarding Castles and Condos contracts, but I did NOT receive the Nick Demare letter, so I must not be on your list, or you just missed me in putting together the email distribution for the 25 July 2009. I will suggest to all other members I know of that they should also contact you ASAP if they did not receive the email of the July 25 2009 letter signed by Nick Demare as president of DNG. You have stated that there are over 300 members, starting with ICC0001, not with ICC0100 (I have not yet communicated with anyone with a number less than ICC0100, but obviously they are out there somewhere).

I would suggest you work with Resorts Advantage more closely. DNG is paying them to work with the membership. I would think therefore that you should be updating each other regularly as to who is members and who has contracts for use of the Castles and Condos resort via the Residence Club.

You have stated that the information you have gathered is at least in part (and it sound like a large part) from having gone into the 'office' (assuming at Castles and Condos) and picking up all the contracts you could find, at least many of which had been scattered on the floor throughout the office, and that you only have one assistant to help resolve all these contract difficulties, and that is Mae Garcia, but that either only you or her is available at any one time, thus it is only one person at any time working to resolve the contract situations with regards to Castles and Condos.

 You have also stated to me that Resorts Advantage should be taking "reservations" for use at Castles and Condos' for registered weeks at least, and that the "reservation" process for now is that Resorts Advantage will take a request for use of a registered week for a specific date, and that DNG will then get back to Resorts Advantage confirming use of the registered week, and that DNG will honour the reservation at an equivalent resort if Castles and Condos is not ready. I believe you said this applied even to requests prior to the summer of 2010.

You would not comment too much on M-weeks (these are not the vacation club weeks, but weeks sold to be used at C&C or interchangable with another M-hotel development), saying that reservations would only be for registered weeks. However, I noted that an m-week is something people have paid for in their contracts. If they wanted to use the facility for two weeks, they paid more for the contract than if they wanted use for 1 week. I noted that if they wanted 3 or 4 weeks use, they paid even more. And thus the M-week is not an optional item for DNG - it is the same as a registered week, except that if you do not pay the weekly fee for an M-week, you lose it, but you must pay the weekly fee for the registered week. You replied that "if you paid for 4 weeks, you get four weeks", but otherwise you could not comment further on M-weeks at this time.

The above is the information I am passing on to the TUG on-line forum and to the private emails that I have of about 20 C&C residence club members. Thus those that did not get the DNG . Thus also all members might want to start requesting through Magaly at Resorts Advantage at least the dates they wish to use their registered week for at C&C in 2010 if they have one for 2010, and that we hope to get clarification on the other weeks paid for in the contract soon (this will be a serious issue if M weeks purchased are not usable, as it means many members will be out a large portion of the monies they spent on their purchase, so I am hoping this is just a miscommunication over the phone of what was being asked and answered.

I will get the main page of my contract scanned in and sent to you also this week in case you are unable to find its copy among all the copies you have on file, many obtained from gathering the scattered papers off of the floor of the sales offices of M Dreams at C&C.

I look forward to your reply, and your confirmation soon of acknowledging my own contract and membership (which I again point out Resorts Advantage already has information regarding that contract), and I am sure many others that did not get the 25 July 2009 letter from Nick Demare also look forward to similar confirmation soon also.

Joe Faubert ICC0288 403-510-5667 in Calgary Alberta.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*for those C&C members who only read short posts*

for those C&C members who only read the shorter posts, read this one anyway

ALL C&C members should read this post

I don't think it matters now from what I am discoverering lately as to who your contract was with - I have a gut feeling that DNG will honor all the contracts to some extent - eventually how much we don't fully get in our booking and other privileges yet to be determined, if not enough, then we consider legal action, but certainly not yet

I think the most important thing for now is to for each member to 

a) make sure Resorts Advantage and in particular Adrian Toca know what your contract number is and determine if they have you on record, and 

b) if you did NOT get the Nick Demare letter, make sure DNG knows who you are and whether your contract is on record - you may have to scan in your contract's primary page(s) eventually and email them to Sylvia if she does not have your contract information on file

I think DNG have a big mess that will take them some time to clean up, and no point at this point putting lawyers in the mix to slow down their attempt to fix the mess they got themselves into by not staying in good enough contact with M Hotels and M Dreams etc regarding the contracts on the use of their property - I think also however DNG needs to add some more staff to this issue for the short term to get all these contract issues straightened out and to work more closely with RA as well - Sylvia does seem overwhelmed at this point, and if she is not, she perhaps will be soon

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*more info if you did not get emailed recent DNG letter*

if you did not get the recent DNG letter,

I left this out of the last post to keep it shorter

I wish I could say I think it would be better if before scanning and emailing your contract you talk to Adrian Toca at RA, since I think Resorts Advantage should be working more closely with Sylvia to get the membership list and contract details of each member worked out

nevertheless, sometime, since I did not get the recent DNG letter, this week I am going to at least send Sylvia by email a scan of the key pages of each of my key contract sheets and my addendum, and my statement from RA that I am paid in full

Sylvia requested the contract be emailed rather than fax'd (it would be easier for me to fax it, but I will email it, since she did not give me a fax number to use)


----------



## CC6031

*promised update*

I spoke with Adrian today and he said he has our contract and was ready for us to make our payment due in Aug. I told him that we were not paying any more because of  the uncertainty and state of confusion. He assured me C&C would be built and I told him I was not comfortable with his assurance and wanted to cancel our contract and get a full refund. He said for us to send a letter stating what we were promised and why we wanted to cancel. He said he would then forward it to Castles and Condos site ( I assume in Puerto Vallerta) and find out what he should do. I am hopeful for  a refund but not overly optimistic.
  On a different front. You might have better luck finding more purchasers if somebody that has a twitter or face book account post a notice looking for them. I don't have either so I can't do it


----------



## indigo502

*Thanks Joe*

Thanks for all the informative updates, Joe- you're certainly burning the candle at both ends trying to help sort this mess out on our end.  I personally, and I'm sure I speak for all C&C'ers, appreciate your efforts VERY much and understand what a time consuming task it's been for you to not only make all these calls/emails, but to take the time to write them down in detail and post them so that we're all up to speed.

I'll send my contract to DNG tomorrow and await Sylvia's confirmation.  Talk soon.

Thanks


----------



## indigo502

Please let us know what Adrian says about the refund- I'm sure many owners would take that route (obviously) if it is an option.

Thanks


----------



## indigo502

*Icc0028*

It just occured to me that Joe mentioned he hasn't seen any membership numbers below the "100" mark, but my membership is ICC0028, so I guess I was one of the first purchasers.  I've just sent off an email and a copy of my contract and letter from Tracy confirming I'm paid in full.  I'll await confirmation from Silvia.  I've also put a C&C post on Twitter and will re-post each day in hopes of finding more owners.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*some very positive news*

Those of you that already had reservations for a certain week or weeks in late 2009 or early 2010 as part of your contract negotiations likely received a call yesterday, as I did, from Magaly at Resorts Advantage. 

They are offering alternative accomadations for the cost of your registered week. Here is part of my email reply to another C&C member who also received the call. I will update you all when I actually have been told by RA that my reservation for Oct 9-15 is confirmed at the alternate resort and is approved by DNG. However, keep in mind that this one alternate resort won't accomodate as many people as C&C, as at most it can hold 24 people in 12 rooms, and maybe that resort already has many reservations, but it still is a very good sign and hopefully C&C will be ready before mid-2010, and maybe they will add another alternate resort.

Here is part of my email, slightly altered. Check out at least this one alternate resort as www.qdmproperties.com, but here is my feelings on this resort and the reservation ...

I received the same call yesterday mid-day for my pending reservation for Oct 2009, a promised m-week for 2009 when I did my contract, the specific dates later requested via Resorts Advantage back in late May or in June (I can't remember when I first requested specific dates - At that time M-Dreams and Lynda McEachern were still involved).

However, Maggie from Resorts Advantage also still has to confirm with DNG regarding whether DNG also agrees I have the booking for 2009. She also has to confirm with the resort that the week I requested is available. Her call to me was likely based on my reservation request to Resorts Advantage and DNG telling her to contact people regarding their bookings without DNG specifically perhaps having a list of booking. I also requested yesterday through Maggie reservations for Oct 2010 at C&C for both my registered week and one m-week being used at the same time, so confirmation on that reservation for both weeks will be the final indicator that things have improved drastically.

Of course the real test will be the first user who gets to the alternate property this year and finds out that yes they really did get to stay there. There are a few members with at least m-weeks reservations for 2009 (perhaps not core registered weeks, or maybe even core weeks).

I also did check out the web site yesterday and was not impressed and at the same time was impressed by the alternate accomodations proposed. The overall quality of the place looks fine. Large deck, two small pools (one round one, one square one, the square one harder to find in the pictures, but it is there, a bit bigger than the round one, but still maybe just 20 feet in length - soak pools only, but then C&C does not in the plans have a pool you can swim in also). But it is a unfortunately communal boarding house type of environment. Shared entertainment, social and lounging areas. And likely a large kitchen, not sure yet on the meal service and whether the kitchen is off-limits and chefs (available for sure) prepare all meals or whether you can use the kitchen too, and I have asked Maggie for the costs involved in whatever meal service is available. I believe the resort is a converted mansion or very large home, thus no kitchen in each bedroom suite. A quiet neighbourhood, it being the same neighbourhood as C&C, so one really can't complain that one is not getting a beach resort, because C&C was not a beach resort. My ONLY big concern is that, because of the communal nature of the resort, what if you get your booking at the same time as a large group of party goers who are going to woop it up not only downtown but also at the place where they are staying, so given the common areas, that could be a concern that you have no control over.

I think at least some members therefore will not be very happy with the alternate accomodations. But we are willing to give it a try. We are going to try it out in Oct 2009 if our reservation is confirmed and ok'd by DNG. Remember that for now it is only Resorts Advantage making a request to DNG and to the alternate resort for your reservation. We will certainly be letting everyone know what the place is like. And maybe then we will also be able to go over to C&C and take pictures of construction actually taking place again and even maybe have a chance to meet with someone from DNG.

At least it is a very positive sign that our membership is being honored and DNG is taking one of the the next steps promised in the letter by Nick Demare to move forward with this project.

More news as it becomes available.

Joe Faubert


----------



## kscar

*Villa Quinta Del Mar*

Hi Joe,

Here are some better shots of the villa with a little more info:

http://www.casahelga.com/puerto-vallarta/villas/quinta-del-mar

Kurt & Sue

Looks pretty good.


----------



## kscar

*Villa Quinta Del Mar*

I checked the map for Puerto Vallarta and it appears to me that it the Villa Quinta Del Mar is on the next street closer to the ocean from Castles and Condos. It seems like it is pretty close. Might be a good chance to check on the progress at Castles and Condos.

FWIW

Kurt & Sue


----------



## PapaBearAB

*further follow-up to occur on Monday*

On Monday I will be contacting DNG and Resorts Advantage to further pursue the status of the reservation requests for alternative accomodation in 2009 (I have an M-week for 2009) and for C&C in Oct 2010, that I attempted early last week to book but have heard no confirmation from to inform me that I am booked. I will also be asking about the Platinum Preferred Memberships regarding hot weeks, travel points, etc., as a member did receive a reply from Mae at DNG that referred him to the Mamann Group contacts, so I am guessing that referral was regarding only the hot weeks etc and not the core contract, but I will seek clarification. 

I will report back to the forum on this later Monday. I have some other interesting digging I may be able to report on by then also.

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*regarding the Banderas article link*

regarding the Banderas News on-line article link http://banderasnews.com/0808/re-mamman.htm previously posted somewhere (maybe at Trip Advisor, maybe here - I can only see current forum page when doing a reply so don't remember where I saw it)

I previously check that article out closely when it came out earlier last week, and emailed the four email addresses. Two of them bounced back (well, came status'd as delayed delivery by server, so not quite a bounce-back, but then bounced back after time period for delivery expired).

I expected no response, and got no response,
as all those email addresses have to do with M-Hotels and Mamann group and Daniel Mamann and M-Dreams etc.

The link is not to a new article, nor to a relatively current article. It is the article from Aug 2008, but the on-line link passed on to us is the archived article with a new addendum at the beginning giving contact email addresses as Banderas News is aware of the Mamann Group failure.

If you just go to Banderas web site without linking to that article, you will find 2009 July news (or maybe now Aug 2009), and will not find the email address information noted on any current releases to Banderas News. This is not surprising, as it is the job of Banderas News to promote tourism in the Puerto Vallarta area (Banderas Bay), and thus they are not going to publish negative articles that would affect tourism, especially the timeshare industry that is much the heart and sole of tourism there (you don't see them kicking out the time-share vultures from the airport either for the same reason).

We know there is no one at Mamaan Group that is accessible. It is a failed enterprise or a fraud closed down. But in either case, it is still at least my opinion that DNG is going to complete C&C and honour the weeks each of us members have purchased at C&C, and those you don't use there, you will still be able to trade through Interval International if paying the weekly fee.

DNG has been accessible so far (and Resorts Advantage).
So as long as DNG is talking to us, we are ok still. 

If it looks like all is starting to fall apart again, those of us that are willing to contribute will start to spend some initial small amounts of combined money on determining whether legal action can be cost effective.

As I noted in the previous post, I will be hounding DNG tomorrow (and Resorts Advantage), in part due to your previous response from Mae to one member about Platinum Preferred Memberships (the bonus hot weeks, your platinum cash, etc), but mostly about the promise of reservations and no firm response last week that my Oct 2009 week nor 2010 are accepted by DNG and booked.

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*reservations follow-up expected Mon 03 Aug now 04/05 Aug*

I could not get hold of Magaly today, so spoke with Adrian. He says Magaly is not in today, hopefully will be in tomorrow. He offered to put me in touch with someone else in reservations, but I declined and will wait to speak with Magaly tomorrow.

I also did speak with Mae at DNG today. She noted all reservations are to be done through RA. So for now, I will, as I noted, follow-up with Magaly tomorrow on the status of my reservations requests from last week for 2009 and for 2010.

I did ask Mae/Sylvia at DNG via a second email today after my phone to Mae, the following direct questions, though for question #2 I am betting all the answers are going to be somewhat negative, though I can hope otherwise in the meantime (not that I want to rent a yacht anyway at 50% discount, but some of the other items were important like the golf and the platinum weeks and travel points):

I will ask her the questions in person over the phone tomorrow or Wednesday if no email reply by then (I prefer email response, as I then have something in 'writing'). Here were those questions:

Mae or Sylvia (Mae, thank you for speaking with me on the phone today).
 Here are a few quick and hopefully simple questions I have:

Question 1) please confirm by email that you have 
a) received the contract attachements of ICC.... (send by email attachments)
b) please indicate whether you previously had this contract on file,
        as I did not get a copy from DNG of the Nick Demare email
        (though I obtained a copy from another source)
c) and that as of 2010 I am entitled to 4 weeks per year at C&C for the weekly fee of $595 US$ (contract provisions allow that fee to be increased no more than 6% per year), the first week a registered week that must be paid for even if not used, and the other 3 weeks paid for only if reservation requested
d) and that I am entitled, as per my contract addendum, to 1 week at C&C in 2009 (obviously now in alternative accomodations since C&C will not be ready)

For the next question and answers, please do not refer me to M-Hotel contact links, since we both know there is no relationship between C&C and that group (or if there is, tell me what relationship still exists)... if some or all of the benefits below are not covered by our Residence Club membership at C&C, just let us know that and what options are available to access those membership privileges previously expected, as noted below

Question 2) Nick Demare has indicated in his July 2009 'Dear Member' email that construction will resume within 90 days, and will be completed within 10 months and that reservations can be made. He did not address the secondary contracts, so please comment on:
a) Golf club - free green fees in PV for 1 week per year for 5 years for registered owners - will this be honoured still
b) Yacht club silver membership (50% discount) - will this still be honoured
c) Interval International contract that was to start in 2009
    and was to be paid by "resort cheque"
    will membership be usable when inventory is available in 2010 at C&C ???
d) Platinum Preferred Membership by Castles and Condos, 
    serviced by Vacation Club, that (in my case) was to start May 20, 2009
    will C&C members eventually enjoy the promised benefits of this membership regarding yearly hotel reward points and extra platinum weeks and other discounts available through Vacation Club 

Thank you for your time in reading these questions and hopefully finding the time to reply to them.

Joe Faubert


----------



## lvarey

Thanls for asking these questions as I have just now been able to log on and answer in the streams.


----------



## lvarey

Oooops. I forgot to ask about the 24/7 car at our disposal. Did you ask that question of them.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*yes, I forgot to mention the driver - I believe we will get that*

I believe we will get the driver service, but I will ask later when I get the primary replies - it is part of the main residency privileges provided, part of the main contract and its supplementary descriptions, and not part of what I refer to as the 'secondary contracts' - II, PPM, golf, yacht - I have my doubts we will get those, as they are not mentioned in the primary residency contract - I am not worried about II, as I believe you will be able to buy that yourself if you have to and will be able to exchange C&C inventory for other timeshares when the facility is ready - and PPM you can buy, but maybe too expensive for the plans were were offered as part of the sale, but maybe not - need to investigate II and PPM in more detail soon, once have answer from DNG first

that's likely all until I hear from Resorts Advantage (reservations) and from DNG (secondary contracts)

Joe


----------



## CC6031

*Letter asking for a refund*

When Adrian Toca at R-A confirmed our contract number and I told him that we wanted out of our contract he said to send a letter stating what we were promised and why we wanted our money returned. 
  We did and faxed it to Adrian on 7-30. He called today 8-3 to confirm receiving the fax and to tell me he sent it on to the C&C site in PV. He also told me to send a copy of  the letter to castles&condospv@gmail.com. I did so immediately addressing it to Sylvia Herrera and/or Mae Garcia. 
  I am hoping that issues will be resolved soon but am not overly optimistic.


----------



## pittle

PapaBearAB said:


> I believe we will get the driver service, but I will ask later when I get the primary replies - it is part of the main residency privileges provided, part of the main contract and its supplementary descriptions, and not part of what I refer to as the 'secondary contracts' - II, PPM, golf, yacht - I have my doubts we will get those, as they are not mentioned in the primary residency contract - I am not worried about II, as I believe you will be able to buy that yourself if you have to and will be able to exchange C&C inventory for other timeshares when the facility is ready - and PPM you can buy, but maybe too expensive for the plans were were offered as part of the sale, but maybe not - need to investigate II and PPM in more detail soon, once have answer from DNG first
> 
> that's likely all until I hear from Resorts Advantage (reservations) and from DNG (secondary contracts)
> 
> Joe




We got our II membership with Castles & Condos as the resort - we received the II membership packet and Directory in late April.

We also have the Yacht Club membership. We had to pay the $100 fees for 2009, so we plan to rent a yacht or sailboat when we go to Cabo in November.  

We also have the golf - that is why we added our kids to the contract.  No bills associated with that yet.

I think the Platinum Membership with the Vacancy Rewards Vacation Club and the points to be deposited each year is probably gone.  That site has been down for quite some time - maybe April or May.  Once I found out that points could not be used for airfare like we were told, I figured we would not renew it whenever it came up for renewal.  We already have several vacation clubs that we can use.

I am concerned about anything that says "M" something now that M Dreams and M Hotels no longer exist.  I would not be surprised if the "M" weeks may be gone too..... How can they give 2-3 extra weeks each year to members with only 16 units?  There are only 832 available units per year and if the 300 member we feel they have right now, that leaves 532 weeks left for rentals and "M" weeks.  If a lot of members have more than 1 bonus week, there are not enough to go around if they did not sell another contract.  Actually, even 1 bonus week could fill it up if they do sell any more contracts.  My contract says the bonus week is depending on availability.

I'm just trying to be patient.  We had not planned to go this year anyway.  Actually, in December 2008, we received a letter that MF would not be due for 2009.  Once the resort was opened, we would then have the option to pay MF and reserve a week.  I am hoping they will do the same for 2010, but do not expect it because of the wording in the letter from Nick Demare.  _"In order to achieve our objectives we do need all active members to continue with the payments for the purchase of the vacation club weeks as well as the residence club dues." _


----------



## lvarey

*Castles and Condos in PV*

I have done a little research on everybody involved and have come up with the following: 1) If you go to the I.I. website and look at the Castles and Condos site click on the www.castlesandcondos.com site and you will see that it no longer exists. 2) I went to google and typed in: who is DNG Capital Corp., S.A de C.V. with the following web site http://usaincmexico.com/normarodriguez.aspx. This is the law firm that represents Castles and Condos and DNG Capital Corp. in P.V. interesting reading. 3) The substitute location Villa Quinta Del Mar, as an alternative place to stay is the same location that we went to in May of 2008 as an information site before we went to tour the hard hat location that we went to in May of this year. It is really not as nice as everyone leads on to be. 4) we have been trying to contact all of the same people that everyone else has and have come to a dead end. We have contacted our credit card companies who have stated that it sounds like a fraud situation and is sending us paperwork to fill out. 5. I decided to try the address bar for www.dngcapital.com and came up with Duncan Narfeldt Group who is in the business of private investment and financial management company.

By the way, I feel that since DNG, Castles and Condos did not submit our memberships into I.I. and Platinum Preferred Memberships, then they are in violation of not completing the contract in it's entirety. I did speak with a Mr. Coleman, today, who is the manager of Vacancy Club in Cancun, who oversees the Platinum Preferred Memberships and advised me that there are about 125 members of Castles and Condos who are blocked from use. I am not even on his list of potentials. He said that they did not pay his company any monies for about 4 months and that's why people are blocked.

If I find out any more information I'll pass it on to everyone.

Here's hoping we have a strong enough team.


----------



## TimeShare Junky

*M Hotel & Belaire Resort*

This sound like the same scam run by Belaire, are these guys brothers . Maybe we should join forces and hire the same lawyer. I think there might be value in this to try to stop Timeshare fraud in PV.


----------



## D&D

I inquired about our Interval International membership and initially received a positive response that our membership would be activated if I sent additional information.  I sent the requested information and received the following response from II.


Thank you for your e-mail message. Our records indicate that a 
membership account has not been established at this time. Please contact
your sales representative directly at your home resort to inquire about 
the status of your Interval International membership application.


If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*please be sure of facts when posting, & check prior posts too*

regarding comments made in posts today that need further comment:

1) DNG Capital (www.dngcapital.com) is not DNG Capital Corp. Mexico, nor the DNG Capital Corp of USA and Canada either, so don't go down that link and wherever it leads you

2) DNG Capital Corp. of Mexico, the owner/developer of the C&C property, is not the main problem, and in fact so far is part of the solution - I still believe we should give them time to work this out (see my next post).

3) Norma Rodriguez no longer represents DNG Capital Corp or Castles and Condos, and maybe has not since long before there were problems at C&C - another poster has already confirmed she does not represent DNG or C&C

4) I don't think any of us believe the alternative accomodation is as good as C&C - it is just a very fancy villa turned into guest house type accomodation and does not come close to what we will have at C&C - but it may be the best that can be offered and afforded under the current circumstances, and you could likely bank your week(s) and use them later if you want to wait till C&C is ready - my only concern of the alternative accomodation is what if you end up there with other users that you don't get along with, that maybe are loud and roudy and hard to live with given you are sharing all but your bedroom

5) this has nothing to do with Belaire and everything to do with Danial Mamann and likely fraud carried out on C&C and Enchantment purchasers and on the Enchantment and C&C property owners - and Danial Mamann will be a very hard legal target to catch and get anything out of, despite he perhaps having other properties and assets in USA and Mexico that you could go after, but it will be hard to do and costly, but in the end may need to be done, especially by those involved in Enchantment

more in next post

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*possible scenario of what occurred*

this yet to be confirmed - one scenario that might have occurred - speculation plus pulling together what I am seeing and hearing from many sources 

hoping C&C developer(s) / owner(s) (not us, but of building and property), and any other financial partners in the project will see this and clear the air eventually on what has happened and what will happen, though their hands may be somewhat tied due to legal actions they may be pursuing as per the speculation below

so this is my theory - developer(s) / owner(s) / partner(s) at C&C is building his / their resort, in part to sell some suites directly (not timeshares), or maybe to sell all suites directly originally, or maybe planning to sell some by timeshare, but not all, but no firm plans yet

Daniel Mamann and his associates comes along and offers to sell timeshares and give developer / owner revenue from those sales, keeping some profit for the 'professional' and hi-tech sales effort, as he is creating this M-hotels enterprise and has at least one other developer also interested in joint marketting effort (Enchantment owner(s) etc), and says they will build further properties also, creates this marketting / sales company M-hotels, and starts acting as the agent (with developers' permissions) for these timeshares (fall 2008), hires staff for these sales, etc - very professional slick marketting, includes extra benefits such as II and PPM, golf, etc. that may not have been part of original plan - all encompassing plan so developer does not have to do anything now except build the building

turns over some or all initial developer portion of monies of initial timeshares sold to owner(s) / developer(s) (this not confirmed, maybe turned over none claiming needs revenues to further market the project), somehow develops extreme trust so that owner(s) / developer(s) giving company free reign, little monitoring eventually, but soon M-Hotes / Daniel Mamann starts not turning over most contract funds (or maybe all contract funds), starts sending money elsewhere, redirects it elsewhere, gets behind even maybe in monies owed to sales staff

staff doing the selling aren't aware they are part of the scam, developer(s) getting no monies, for whatever reasons or excuses given - M-hotels even offering discounts to get more people to pay balance owing

developer catches on, realized been scammed, fires sales company immediately, staff angry, trash offices, scammer disappears with a huge amount of money (in C&C, if 300+ units at avg $20,000 (some less, some more), that's $6,000,000 if all paid in full, never mind Enchantment also, but of course perhaps only half or less than half paid in full (hopefully less from developer point of view) 

developer at Enchantment maybe gives up, or just not ready to decide what to do until legal pursuit of Mamann is tried, losses too big, maybe not enough resources, maybe legal costs to pursue too much too - thus no one at Enchantment has an contact yet with anyone

developer(s) / owner(s) / partners(s) at C&C willing to take a loss and honour at least core elements of all contracts, since DNG are the residence provider in at least some of the contracts, and perhaps should have kept tighter tabs on sales side of things and maybe feels there is some obligation, legal or otherwise, to try and salvage the project, and thus hires RA to be liaison for timeshare side of things (which was the plan anyway had their been no problems even)

developer(s) / owner(s) / partner(s) needs time to find what contracts they can, what's been paid, know the full extent of their situation, whether to proceed, etc

developer(s) / owner(s) / partner(s) also can't say too much because there is likely much legal action going after M-Hotels, Danial Mamann, etc, and note developer(s) / owner(s) / partner(s) likely have a far better chance getting anywhere than timeshare purchasers 

thus if this scenario is true (my speculation as to what I think may have happened in lieue of any better information), and if C&C project is proceeding, then I want to give them my support if I can if it means I and other timeshare purchasers will see most of their value from their purchase, but we need more communication yet from developer(s) / owner(s) / partner(s) to indicate what really is happening and what are their plans

booking us into alternative accomodation shows some evidence they are working with us, and if construction really does restart in next 60-90 days, and their is further encouraging communication, then I would encourage those not paid in full to consider continuing or resuming their monthly payments, and for all to be patient

and if things don't work out, we can try to go after Mamann, since he stole your money / the developers money, and maybe you have some legal right to go after the developer too, especially USA assets, especially if you live in the USA, especially if any of your payment cheques were mailed directly to a USA address (thus USA mail fraud)

if things do work out quite as well as hoped, don't be surprised if things like II and PPM and golf and yacht discounts etc take a while to get put into place again, or maybe we will lose some of those expected extra benefits completely, but still have access to using C&C and to putting our timeshare week(s) up at interval exchange and/or other exchange and rental services also - and don't be surprised if the maximum rate increase of 6% per year is applied every year to the registered week and m-week fees

all just a guess - let's hope we hear more soon - and I have reason to believe we might, as Mae at DNG has indicated there is another person who will contact me regarding the many questions I recently sent to DNG in my email (that name is Keith Thomson, will fill you in as I learn more)

Joe Faubert


----------



## jeronimo

*Another curious member*

Thanks PapaJoe for all your efforts. We purchased 1 week 1 BR + 1 extra M week + 5 weeks PPM in Dec /08. Our membership # is ICC0149. Email me at jerrygedir@sasktel.net if you would like more detail.


----------



## oncebitten

*our happy ending*

We purchased in late April and decided to rescind our contract upon arriving home.  Profeco assured us we were still within our 5 day window (lucky for us they don't count the Mexican May 1 stat holiday) and so we went by the book and did what was required to rescind and get our money back.  Still we got the run around from Tracy G. saying she would cancel our contract but we weren't entitled to any refunds etc. We went ahead and promptly filed a dispute with our cc issuer and lodged a complaint with profeco.  Meanwhile we were still receiving invoices for monthly payments and having fun trying to sort it all out with the change of management issues and every thing else.  Anyway, I guess it was lucky for us that nobody seems able to answer anybody's questions, because our cc issuer finally got fed up and went ahead and reversed the entire amount charged to us by Castles and Condos (over three months later).  
Best of luck to you all - you seem to have some hardy individuals attempting to turn this sow's ear back into the silk purse that we were all sold (kudos to Joe F.).


----------



## pittle

*Saver's Express*

I just got an email from Keith Thomson about Saver's Express - a vacation club.  There was a please reply that you received this message to Castles & Condos GMail address.  So, at least they are doing something to contact and try to appease us.  This may be a replacement for Platinum Vacancy Rewards Club that we were originally "given".

_  Hello, my name is Keith Thomson and I am the CEO for Saver Express LLC. We are pleased to announce that as of September 15th 2009, we are the new marketing and sales company for DNG and QDM properties.

  A new and improved vacation program has been installed. While the value of this program is $10,000 per week, there will be no additional cost to existing members.  Through this program you can access over 8,000 resorts worldwide at the wholesale rate and you may access as many weeks as you need.  Simply pay the incredible low rate, book and go. Furthermore we have access to every cruise line serving 2,000 ports of call, 39,000 hotels, and several thousand tours, all at the wholesale rate. 

  To explore the website go to www.saverexpress.com, login with the Email address “demo@demo.com”, password "demo". Go to the top to Support for overview of services.  You are able to book certain services in 17 languages.  We offer 24/7 customer service with toll free numbers to our 32 offices worldwide.

  Please note this is not part of your original contract.  This is a new program to welcome you to our organization.  I look forward to meeting all existing members to go over the benefits of this program. We will be sending personal access codes in order to book live vacations. _

We don't need another vacation club - especially one with annual fees.  I looked at the site and was not very impressed.  Airfare was the same as everywhere else but there was a $20 fee for booking 2 tickets.


----------



## Barbeque

Waarning    especially if this is another"NEW" company dont pay them any more upfront money you cannot afford to lose.

I dont want to sound negative but buyer beware   Especially in these economic times.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*more to follow, but first notes on Keith Thomson, SaverExpress*

Hello C&C members known or lurking (and others lurking too, which there of course are),

DNG had Keith Thomson from Saver Express call me on Wednesday. I missed his first call, spoke with him for about 15 minutes on Wed evening. Got the email and letter attachement on Thursday, which I requested, some apparently having received it sooner. Others will get it later, as it is going out in batches. I also have access to personal contact with him via phone and email, and will be contacting him again today. I also have done an initial review of the website, and will also comment on that soon. I first have a few more questions for Keith and for DNG and then will let you know what I think and what I think we should maybe do as a group of connect owners now (28 and seeming to grow about a person a day still).

I also had a very interesting phone call from someone who was in contact with Danial Mamann, recently perhaps, on another matter other than M-Hotels. Danial Mamaan is, as many suspect anyway, 'somewhere out of country', which I think means out of USA and out of Mexico. I cannot say too much at this point about that conversation. I keep in confidence matters asked to be kept so, thus also from another source close to C&C and its continued development, so I respect people's privacy and anonimity if requested, otherwise they won't continue to talk to me, and thus talk to you also from what they do say I can share. 

I will be posting on TUGS and emailing all members about the conversation with Keith Thomson and information provided by him, and sooner or later other information also regarding other conversations. I would have posted already regarding Keith Thomson except had to get in a lot of work Wed and Thursday morning, then a 1/2 day of vacation travel, another 1/2 day today (doing this email from BC Ferry from Vancouver to Vancouver Island). Future posts and phone calls from the next several days will be from Comox Valley area of British Columbia, then off to Tofino and a night on a boat bread and breakfast called Innchanter (looks wonderful) moored adjacent to Hot Springs Cove, then back to Calgary before this Thursday. But expect several updated posts before that return as I hopefully find out more information and get clarification from Keith, from DNG, from other sources.

Separate subject on next post immediately to follow.

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*re Fraser Smith, Frank Taggart, Donald Busby - further info needed*

Trying to find out more information on other persons involved.

Anyone know anything about another 'partner' referred to in the M-Dreams initial email'd letter in July, that being Frank Taggart, whom I have not contacted, who has not replied to emails.

And anyone know anything regarding Fraser Smith. What is his connections with Daniel Mamann (I am sure there are connections) - for now we consider him and DM to be on the wrong side of the fence from C&C members and C&C development, but who is Fraser Smith - I am for now assuming he is a close partner to Daniel Mamann when M-Hotels was involved with C&C and Enchantment, and likely still closely connected with Daniel Mamann.

I am also trying to find out more about Donald Busby's involvement before and after the changes in late June / early July 2009. He may be on our side of the fence, (residence club members and DNG working to get C&C completed), perhaps involved still, and perhaps still connected with DNG and C&C and Minus Villarta, or maybe he has disappeared, maybe for his own safety, maybe more connected with Daniel Mamann than we want him to be, maybe not. 

Or maybe he was never directly connected with the project. 

I don't want to speculate. I like facts. I like written correspondence in addition to phone calls, because it is easy to say things over the phone and then say they were never said or were misunderstood. Written words can be examined and further questions asked.

Anyone who can clarify anything regarding Donald Busby's past or present connection with C&C, please contact me either privately or through TUG, my contact info below. Is Donald Busby connected with DNG still, or just previously. Does he or did he work for Minas Villerta, for DNG. Nick Demare is president of DNG. Is Donald Busby an owner of DNG? or just work for them, or no relationship at all? (Maybe I need to also look back at my previous research, but on a long ferry ride at this time, no notes in front of me). How does he fit into this picture, other than his son was alledgedly abducted and beat up (seems just by number of people saying this that it might be fact) by some group due to some connection with C&C, or perhaps either mistaken for Daniel Mamann or mistaken for Donald Busby (very unlikely in both cases) or just because he is somehow connected to the project, or just because his Dad is Donald Busby and it has nothing to do with C&C, or maybe just because he was who he was and nothing to do with C&C.

Donald Busby certainly is an interesting character from what can be found on the internet if all references I have found so far are about the same person. But where does he fit in then and now regarding C&C. We have not heard anything from him, though his name has surfaced in posts and conversation.

Please only reply in TUGS posts with reliable facts. Other information or speculation to follow up on can be discussed privately by contacting joefaubert at shaw.ca (remove ' at ' just noted and replace with '@' for correct email address (don't want automated web crawlers or web-bots picking up the email address), or by calling me at 403-510-5667.

As I will say to all involved on all sides of this web (M-Hotels, residence club holders, DNG/C&C, Resorts Advantage, Saver Express, others), we need more upfront communication and clarification, otherwise those that don't reply, we as Residence Club members at C&C have to consider you not be be trusted and perhaps advisaries.

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*what is being offerred to C&C members*

I am waiting confirmation from DNG and from Keith Thomson to confirm what I believe is being offered to C&C members, but I wish to have them review what I believe first and confirm what I think is being presented before presenting that summary on this TUG post. I will post on Monday about mid-day, then I will be unavailable until late Tuesday. Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*anyone got a letter from DNG about Keith Thomson*

Though I have received an email from Mae at DNG telling me that I woud receive a call from Keith Thomson, which I did, I did not get any letter from DNG regarding Keith Thomson, though Keith Thomson did indicate that he believed some correspondence was also coming from DNG.

If anyone has received such correspondence, please post the contents, or send an email to me if you are not able to post on TUGS.

Joe Faubert (joefaubert at shaw.ca - replace ' at ' with '@')


----------



## PapaBearAB

*credit card refund success for Enchantment members at Cabo*

I will note for those interested that at least a few members of the Enchantment in Cabo have had success in getting their monies refunded from their credit card companies, in particular Bank of America and Chase (Visa, but another Visa user from another bank not as successful).

This information can be found at Trip Advisor, on the forum "The Enchantment at Cabo". Work backwards from the end of the forum posts, page 16.

The main difference at the Enchantment, and so it may not apply at C&C yet, is that Enchantment likely has failed, whereas so far what we know is C&C is delayed in opening and that they are providing alternative accommodation in the meantime, though this is yet to be proven (so if anyone did get a week in PV already as an alternative, let me know). However, this picture could change if we find out we are not getting m-weeks and not getting other privileges and sub-contract memberships or their equivalents. 

At the Enchantment, the members are not getting any correspondence or other communication from the resort developers or anyone else other than Resorts Advantage, and we all know Resorts Advantage knows very little or can say very little since they are under contract not to members but to property / resort owners.

And of course this only applies if you used your credit card for everything. I used my credit card for the downpayment, but did a bank wire transfer from a line-of-credit for the balance, so the latter will never qualify. 

And of course, I would still like to be able to use my registered C&C week and 3 weeks, and if I can, I won't be concerned about the loss of any other perks.

Joe Faubert


----------



## indigo502

*I tried a credit card refund*

Just as an FYI, I tried to get my Citi MasterCard to refund my down payment which was about $12,000 US and they said they couldn't do anything b/c it was outside of the 60 day window (I paid Sept 08).  I also paid the balance by wiring the funds so I can't do anything with that.

Hopefully if any other C&C owners try to get a refund (or file a dispute) they're not with Citi MasterCard or they're within the 60 day window.  If you're within the 60 day window I'd hands down file a dispute.

Indigo502

ps- I haven't had any letter/email from DNG to date, even though I've confirmed with Adrian at Resorts Advantage and Sylvia at DNG that they have my contact info and copy of my contract which I emailed.  Not good.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*contact from DNG - transition period, more talk with Keith Thomson*

I think DNG is being very careful in its correspondence with members, as they want to get it right this time around and they have a big mess to sort out and it will take time. I believe the letter addressed to C&C members by Nick Demare was sincere. I do get to talk to Sylvia and Mae at DNG, though they are not the owners, so are very careful what they say. But they answer calls. They answer emails. They communicate with us. If they wanted to just dump the C&C members contracts and fight it out in legal actions, they would. I think we will see most of this flushed out over the next 30-45 days and some very exact details of what we will and won't get provided to all purchasers. I don't think DNG wants to be in the position of running a timeshare or resort business, so they will find another agent that can be more trustworthy than M-Hotels turned out to be, and of course they will be very careful, and thus their current discussions with Keith Thomson. We need to give DNG time, but I think they are sincere in their wish to have current C&C members get something for their money. 

But keep in mind we also all got a deal that almost seemed too good to be true in terms of what we were getting for what we paid, so of course many of us bought because it was a really really good deal, and too good to be true it turned out to be, and I think there will be some concessions for those that wish to continue to have a timeshare at C&C, but that it is still likely be fair value for the money and better than loosing it or spending large amounts of money on legal action, but joint legal action it may be if it does not work out. But I believe it will work out.

I have talked to at least one inside source that is impressed that DNG is keeping in contact with us and trying to make this work. I am also in good contact with Keith Thomson, again today by phone in fact. He did not have a full understanding of our contracts and what we purchased and that an m-week is more like a registered week than a vacation club perk, and in response to several emails I sent him and DNG yesterday, he will be in further conversations with them in the next two days. He has more access than I have, and is talking at level(s) above Sylvia and Mae. If have found little on Keith Thomson and Saver Express on the internet, other than he was incorporated in 2007. He does say he has the biggest travel discount site on the internet. I will be spending more time tonight on the internet in a demo account of his site to learn as much as I can about what he has. I think Keith jumped the gun in his email to some C&C members and the wording he used before a fuller understanding of what members have purchased, but obviously he was given access to the emails by DNG, so they are serious about looking at using Keith to look after the timeshare side of C&C and have asked him for a proposal or agreed to accept a proposal to exam. Whether he approached them or they approach him does not matter. I disagree with the post on the other TUG thread about C&C about Keith Thomson being just another scam, but thanks also for the additional information on Danial Mamann, Fraser Smith, and Donald Busby, which I think is accurate. One would not have paid contruction costs etc if one was out the millions of dollars that did not come into the company to pay out, but perhaps that will get settled eventually. DNG is a real company with real assets and a sideline outside its normal area of expertise in which it got swindled, and I think they will be very careful in what is done next with the C&C property, and trying to keep on the edge of operations only, as that is not their core business.

More on Wednesday hopefully, as I will be out of internet range and access from Monday through Tuesday, and I have provided Keith with more information and asked him to go back and talk to DNG some more with that additional understanding from the members point of view. Seems at least at this time that we have some access to upper echelons of DNG through Keith than we have directly, because, again, they don't want to deal with everyone individually, because timeshares are not their core business.

Joe Faubert


----------



## soccergirl

*an email from grand xcapes recieved today*

Hello,

We thought this would be a good time to send each of you an update on what we have been hearing concerning Castles and Condos.  Since the developer has sent out letters to each of you concerning the change of their marketing company, we have been getting lots of questions from our clients on what this means to you.  From what we are gathering, it seems that the developer will start building again on this project in 90 days, or around the end of September, in other words there is no construction happening at the site at this time.  His intention is to complete the resort in 9 months, which puts March as the earliest date that reservations can be made for guests desiring stays at the resort beginning in May or June of 2010.

Secondly, those of you that were enrolled into the Platinum Travel Program in which “M Resorts” was to have paid the first year of membership fees have gotten another letter from SaverExpress.  From what we can ascertain this program is replacing the Platinum membership that you were to be enrolled with as part of your purchase.  After reading through the information on SaverExpress this seems like a good trade out although possibly lacking some of the perks.  There are a lot of wonderful resorts and cruises available for you to choose from and the cost of these appear to be extremely reasonable.  

Please understand that since we are not owners at Castles and Condos we are not privy to all the information that might be out there.  We are continuing to investigate and will endeavor to continue to pass on all relevant information we acquire.  We are sharing the above information with you as “our understanding” of the information we have recently obtained.  So this too may not be set in concrete and may change but it’s the best we can give you at this time.



Thank you,

Alx Anders


----------



## PapaBearAB

*additional good news, even if from late June*

Here is some good news from a C&C member who was in PV in late June that confirms DNG, at least even at that time, when the size of the scam was just being realized even by DNG perhaps, seemed to want to keep the C&C going, as they still do now - I post this even though it is dated to boost the confidence of those that doubt the sincerity or ability of DNG to try and make this project work ...

Hi Joe,

My huband and I were in PV in June _(Joes note - late June, from phone conversation with this author)_. Before our trip, the C&C members website had quit working so I started sleuthing. I found two Mexican newspaper articles accusing Mamann of fraud and not paying the workers, so we were suspicious.

When we got to PV we took a cab to the business address on our C&C contract. It was a back street in downtown PV—looked like it had been pretty nice, but it was vacant, although there was a forwarding address on a sign on the window. So, we had the driver take us to the address—it was a home in Conchas Chinas…literally up the road from Castles and Condos. Turns out it was Busby’s place (which you can read about online): Villa Quinta Del Mar—he rents it out.  It was gated, but we said that we were C&C members who wanted to talk with the owner, and they let us in. 

We had an interesting conversation with Busby’s assistant, Jaime (Busby was not there). Jaime said that there were C&C members who were currently staying there since they were unable to stay at C&C. He asked me when our contract said that the resort would be ready (in case we needed accommodations). He asked how we had found that place, and we told him—also about the newspaper articles. He said that Mamann had been picked up by police the night before and he thought he was in jail (although the letter from the C&C employees that came out a few weeks later said otherwise). Jaime said that Busby owns the land that C&C is on, and that he had split from Mamann and wanted to finish the project. _(Joe's added note - according to another post on the other C&C TUG thread today, DM was indeed in jail, got out, left the country)_

Anyway, that is the crux of what I know, but feel free to contact me if you need anything. We also have that business card from Jaime.

_Joe's note - names of authors omitted for confidentiality, as they called me and emailed me but did not post - they are the 29th C&C member we are now in contact with - still adding a member a day - the more the better, so other lurker's who bought at C&C, please contact Joe Faubert as per contact info on previous posts here_


----------



## Skins

*"Comparable Accommodations"*

Anyone out there in the same boat we're in? Besides purchasing C&C (and wondering about those ramifications), we made reservations for 2 weeks in November earlier in the year. Lynda MacPherson, et al, had no problem in accepting our payment in full for the weeks.

I have contacted Resorts Advantage several times now for those "comparable accommodations".  RA staff has been very pleasant to deal with, but unfortunately can't provide all the answers.  About 2+ weeks ago, RA contacted me by phone stating that Villa Quinta del Mar was to be the substitute resort and that I would be receiving a hard copy confirmation the following week.  When that didn't occur, I called RA and was now told that Q del M was NOT going to be the sub.  No word on any other resorts at this time.  

Since our stay is now less than 3 months away, I am anxiously awaiting a response.  We already have airline reservations and need to know if we need to make alternative arrangements.  I understand that there are C&C 'owners' that have travel dates as early as mid-September and October.

If any of you are in that position, please let me know what info you may have and your course of action.......


----------



## tweety25

*DNG Capital Corp and Nick Demare*

Nick Demare president of DNG Capital Corp, SA de CV is Donald Wayne Busby'sbusiness partner. Don Busby sold the property on paper back in December to avoid a lein and embargo n the building that was taking effect the 1st week of January 2009. He did this so that the labor union couldn't lein his property for the $2.5 Milion Dollars that Don Busby owed the construction company. Do not fall into another scam by these individuals. Daniel Mamann as he calls himself is in the Los Angeles area living with his mother. I believe the town is called Tarzana. Fraser Smith is Las Vegas and owns a structural engineering company. I believe that we all need to sue Daniel Mamann for running the scam, Fraser Smith for bring his partner in crime, Don Busby for running his own fraud, Nick Demare for pretending to be the new owner of Castles and Condo and Rob Anderson for being their partner.


----------



## indigo502

*Check This Out- Daniel's Mother???*

So I Google the maiden name of Daniel's mother according to Tweety25 on the other TUG post about C&C, see his posting below- and lo and behold within a few clicks I find myself on some random website where she is listed as the owner of http://www.paradiseweeks.com/index.html which is a timeshare rental place and lo and behold within a few clicks I'm looking at images of our precious Castles and Condos.

Now, there's no physical address or phone number in the "contact us" link- they've cleverly left it up to a person to provide an enquiry via email, to which one assumes they'd respond (I'm not trying).

I don't even know if the website is still active and they have listings outside of Mexico, but I find it a little too coincidental that her name would be linked as the owner to this website and there would also be pics of C&C on it if it wasn't actually her (since it shouldn't even be released as being "rentable" to the masses at this point).

I also know for a fact that Daniel has many family members who might be resources (in whatever way) in the future, including a well known immigration lawyer in my home town of Toronto.  This Tweety25 person, whoever he/she is and however they know what they claim to know, stated that Daniel's mother filed false papers and got him a Canadian passport (read Tweety's post below which I've copied from the other TUG link), which may make sense with a famous uncle in the biz. 

personal info removed...please avoid posting personal information without permission, or making allegations without providing proof to back it up.  -tug admin

_______________________________________________________________
There are also several other family members I could dig up if necessary,  In this day and age it's pretty simple to follow a trail with some due diligence to many people who might be of use somehow.  

So just some interesting digging and potential sources of future info should we need it, who might have had a hand in helping along that Canadian passport as he would definitely have the right connections (for legal I'm not accusing, I'm alleging.  Don't want a lawsuit for defamation of character or slander- I'm merely pointing out the unusual connection).  Makes some kind of sense- hmmm.

Here's Tweety's other post I've referred to above dated August 8, 2009:

Daniel Mamann is an American citizen who committed some crime in California and fled to Mexico. His mother filed false papars in Canada and got him a Canadian passport. His real name is Sabastian. He is now in the Los Angeles area living with his mother after leaving Mexico 2 days after he was arrested in Puerto Vallarta for mutiple crimes. He talked his way out of jail and fled. 

Donald Wayne Busby is no angel either. He is currently being sued for not paying the construction workers and construction company. He is now and has always been the owner of Castles and Condos. He has his lawyer draw up papers in December 2008 to sell the property to DNG Capital Corp, SA de CV which he did to avoid an embargo and lien against the property for not paying the construction people. He filed for all the construction permits and the building has no condo regine, no electricity, no water and no sewer hook ups. 

This Keith fellow he has hired to start sales is probably going to do the same thing as Daniel (Sabastian) did and run off with the money. It is all a scam....


That's all for now.
Indigo502


----------



## YFAM_SR

*Some Info on Fraiser Smith*

Joe~

 I managed to get a reponse from this guy. His reply is below.

The folks at Enchantment are pretty demoralized. The Cardenas family remains silent. We cannot get any communication from Resorts Advantage and the site just sits. Everyone is seeking cc refunds for default on our contracts. We too signed up with II and our access to their web site is what alerted us to the problems. I suspect your previous theories are correct. In our case the owner/developer is left holding the (empty) bag and we owners are left with less. Still we fight on.

_Dear Mr. Rouse:

The email below was recently received.   This is what I know about the Enchantment Project and Mr. Mamman.

Mr. Mamman entered into an agreement with the property owner and developer as a sales agent to sell time share.
In preparation to sell timeshare, developer had a sales center built, model unit(s) built and systems set up at a substantial cost.  Mr. Mamman and his team sold timeshare at the property in behalf of the developer and property owner.  The property owners son, Carlos, was the main executive at the property.  To my knowledge, approving expenditures and overseeing accounting and the like.  

Mr. Mamman set up the Mexican company known as M Enterprises to handle the sales and marketing activities..  I have nothing to do with this company.  I have no ownership, nor was I employed by the company or have never received anything from this venture.

M Enterprises was trying to negotiate a new contract with the property owner.   Because of my business acumen, Daniel asked me to do him a favor in reviewing the proposed contract.   This I did, but as far as I know the new contract was not signed by the owner or Mr. Mamman due to unresolved issues and lack of attention.  Mr. Mamman was working under a contract prior to this point, but it was rather short and did not address all the issues.. 

Please note that I have nothing to do with the Enchantment, M Enterprises or the developer of the property.  Mr. Mamman asked me to go to Cabo and assist with the project as it was improperly managed by his current on site management and sales staff which included the owners son.  I did visit Cabo, for perhaps 4 or 5 days, but only after sales activities had been suspended.  I made suggestions to re-start sales which required involvement of the developer and property owner and the execution of a new contract.  Suggestions also included installing new on-site management and sales staff..

The property owner did not follow through with Mr. Mamman and after a few months without sales at the property, M Enterprise could no longer support itself.   Mr. Rolland LaFrreiere was nothing more than an employee.  His employment with M Enterprises would have ended some time ago.   

M Enterprises was an agent for the owner of the property. M Hotels was an “also known as” or trade name.  I understand that the property owner is going to install a new sales and marketing company and is moving forward.   I must therefore assume, membership contracts are being (or will be) properly honored.   The suggestion was made to finish out on-going construction of certain units such that members could use the property asap.  I understand that the credit crisis has hampered the owners ability to secure funding to fit the construction schedule.  The developer and property owner is an established builder in Mexico and I would say he will get construction done and the project will proceed.

I do not understand any talk about criminal charges.  Mr. Mamman was a sales agent.  Most or every financial record for the property and the use of funds was under the control of the owners son and another accountant the owner had on the project before mamman group started selling.   Records of the operation, including memberships and financials where at the onsite office which is in the hands of the developer.  M Enterprises also had a third party accountant out of Guadalajara.  All the records from this accounting firm would also be available to the owner.  The owner should certainly be disappointed with the net profits generated to this point, as this project was a start-up at a time of unprecedented economic and market challenges, but nonetheless, he needs to move the project forward.  I believe they will and they will make it a success. To my knowledge, the owner of the property has contracted with a firm in Miami to handle collections of fees,
 bookings, etc., and is looking at other marketing groups.

The attached letter supposedly went out to members of the project some time ago.  Within is the contact info for the land owners.  I also have the following numbers:

Owner:  Cabos Development, SA de CV
Arquitecto Enrique Javier Antonio Cárdenas 

Carlos Cardenas: 011-52-624-157-6664 (Cell, owners son) 
Please be advised that Fraser Smith (myself) has no attachment to the project.  I solely invested in another marketing company in Puetro Vallarta which also went bad due in principle to the weak economy.  I do not know where Mr. Mammann is located.  He is likely avoiding contact with me as I lost significant investment dollars through his marketing companies.

Likewise, Mendenhall Smith is not associated with any of these projects.  IT is an engineering consulting group in the US.

Unfortunately, I do not have copies of paperwork associated with M enterprises or the Enchantment, but fell free to contact me via email fsmithlv@yahoo.com with any other questions.  Buyers deserve a completed project.  Please be aware of misinformation from others associated with Mr. Mamman; he had to of left a number of creditors when the project did not re-start.

Thanks
Fraser Smith
Best email:  fsmithlv@yahoo.com_


----------



## PapaBearAB

*much more information to be posted Friday and Saturday*

Just got back from a one week vacation, have lots of catching up to do and lots of information to provide over the next two to four days, so please be just a bit patient, having hardly been home yet.

Thanks to YFAM_SR and indigo52 for the extra information they recently provided.

Like Steven Rouse (YFAM_SR, many posts re Enchantment on Trip Advisor), I have been in contact with Fraser Smith. In fact, I had a half-hour plus conversation with him yesterday (actually, Fraser did most of the talking, I mostly listened and took notes). The reason for the conversation was that Fraser Smith wanted to present the version of the situation from the viewpoint of Fraser Smith and Daniel Mamann.

I will report on that conversation tomorrow. Though Fraser Smith was less involved in Enchantment than C&C, in both projects he did have close involvement with Daniel Mamann regarding financial review of DM's enterprise at both resorts, and is still in contact with DM and was an investor in M-Dreams Construction at C&C and says he lost substantial sums of money there. He (Fraser Smith) says he is not connected with either project now and cannot help people get their money back or get the use of the timeshare (but believes C&C will definately proceed and C&C residence club members will get use of the facility, and believes that Enchantment users should eventually see that project completed and have use of that facility, but there are many more hurdles in that project. He says Daniel Mamann is not a criminal, and has not committed fraud, but this was a business with what was a difficult business relationship with Donald Busby (DNG owner) and  a similar business at Enchantment also that both went very sour (for different reasons) and fell apart, with M-Dreams subsequently going into business failure. I will report more on the conversation tomorrow, especially regarding C&C information, and people can make their own conclusions.

I would report on it now, but I have been home very little yet today and need to take care of work and family matters first. 

I also hope to be in phone contact again with Keith Thomson tomorrow and will provide more information regarding his relationship with DNG and with what is being offered to C&C members and my opinions of that.

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*email from Daniel Mamann, other information*

first, I did speak with Keith Thomson again today and have what I hope is some very good news for Castles and Condos residence club members, and I will post that later this evening when I have more time

second, I have been in phone contact with Fraser Smith, as noted yesterday in my post, and will provide further information, as alluded to below in later comments in this post, later today, again when I have more time, as that conversation was very long

third, I have been in email contact with whom I believe to be Daniel Mamann (I say "whom I believe" because he only said Daniel in the remarks in his email, but context says, and collaboration with the content of my conversation with Fraser Smith says, it is Daniel Mamann)

I will say that everyone has a right to tell their side of a situation, and in my post later tonight I will present what Fraser Smith and Daniel Mamann would like us to hear from their point of view, we having had many comments from the other side of the picture at least from DNG staff and Nick Demare and from disgruntled M-Dreams staff, and indeed also I have painted a scenario that includes comments from others on the DNG side of the fence, but also comments from some posters painting not such a rosy painting of the DNG side also, in particular when the name Donald Busby comes up, and we must always be prepared to hear facts and comments from all sides of a situation, and give all the right to fair comment, and to do our research the best we can with only what we know or have been told

Finally, I will say that most of us are not so concerned who did what and how it happened but more concerned about either a) getting their money back (perhaps likely not to happen except if you get it back through your credit card company), or, in most cases, especially for C&C members, we want to use our memberships at what was promising to be a very high quality timeshare facility and trade off those weeks elsewhere and in some cases rent, which you may also find harder to do - more on all that in the post later tonight about Keith Thomson

So here is Daniel's email to me today, which is quite short, followed by my reply to him that I sent today:

"dear Joe 
i have been falsely accused of many horrible issues, i am writing you this email so there is an understanding that i am not a bad person my name has been defamed due to all the email blogs Fraser smith should have contactid you explaining the situation this has devastated me i am asking for your help to stop the blogs and help clear up my name, the projects will be completed and the clients will have there resort to go to from my understanding. i did not commit any wrong doing i just acted as the marketing company and i got pushed out and lost all of my money and of fraser, please i am asking you to assist in clearing up this situation and stopping the blogs from saying things that are not true.thank you in advance daniel"

here is my reply to Daniel


Hello Daniel Mamann, (cc Fraser Smith)

I can post what you have asked me to say. I did talk with Fraser Smith on Wednesday morning on a travel day back home from vacation. I talked to him for more than a half hour at that time. I just have not had time yet since I returned, tied up by my own catching up on business after just 6 days away).

I will be posting on the blog later today (in about 3 or 4 hours from now - still have some work to complete today first). I will tell your side of the story as told to me by Fraser Smith, and I will post this email you have also sent to me. In fact, I will post on both blogs - the one on Trip Advisor about The Enchantment, and the one on TUG about "M Resorts", but really about Castles and Condos.

I cannot stop the blogs. I do not own the blogs. I can only post what I post. I can relay your side of the events. Of course you could post too if you wanted to - I believe you would only have to become a member of TUG and of TRIP ADVISOR and then you could post like everyone else. Nevertheless, I will post what you have asked me to post later today.

Communication is the key. Rumors build and speculation runs wild when there is no one to communicate with. The members have not heard anything from you, and thus they can only go from what other information they have been provided, which has come mostly from other blog posters.

Enchantment Residence Club members are the most disallusioned. I am not an Enchantment member, but I can tell you that they feel lost and abandoned, being told nothing except "the resort will be completed" by Resorts Advantage, but probably no one or very few believe anything they are told about the C&C and Enchantment by Resorts Advantage because Resorts Advantage is a third party paid to say what they say and do what they are told and cannot reveal anything else they might know. They (Resorts Advantage) are not the developers and property owners. They (the members) no nothing of whether all or part of their contracts have been honoured and thus are very discouraged and angry. The developer / property owner has provided no information at the Enchantment. At least at Castles and Condos residence club members are hearing from DNG and others connected with the project. So if you can get the developer / owners of the Enchantment to communicate meaningfully and with details of what they will be provided with and when, then those who have contracts may have much more than they believe they have now.

Joe Faubert


----------



## indigo502

*to Joe*

I'll wait until you post about your conversation with Fraser before I make any further comment.  Thanks for the updates so far, especially since you just returned from vacation.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*Keith Thomson, Saver Express, Etc.*

A very long post, but we need to put it all out there regarding the proposed alternative offer regarding our memberships. 

Next email in about an hour regarding the Fraser Smith / Daniel Mamann side of the story.

This email mostly concerns just C&C residence club members, not purchasers of the Enchantment or other M-Hotel resort membership use – there was a clause in all contracts that said you had a core facility and whatever other facility M-Hotels or the providers made available, but you have no more M-Hotels and thus no other facilities at this time. Use at other M-Hotel facilities was not guaranteed – it was subject to change. 

First, I have sent this post also to Keith Thomson and DNG, for his review and clarification and correction, so it is subject to any correction and clarification from either party that I will then post, but given we have nothing in writing so far, I will put this out there for your review and comment to him (email saverexpressmexico@yahoo.com ).

This also assumes, and is most likely so, that C&C will be finished and available before middle of 2010. That assumes there would be no legal problems that would block C&C’s completion or use (more on that in next post, but let us assume Donald Busby and DNG can get over such hurdles that might exist or evolve, and that is probably my biggest concern – even if they want to get the building done and can pay to get it done, will it get done and be available in the time promised).

Keith Thomson is contacting all C&C residence club members, but not Enchantment members (or at least not for now – I guess he could make arrangements with owners of Enchantment property, but that is not being done at this time). Keith Thomson, co-owner with one other person of Saver Express, incorporated Saver Express only in Sep 2007, so not a lot of information found on this company by any minimal sleuthing I have had time to do so far. He was born in Britain, lived in Canada for quite some time has children there, now lives in USA. He is in discussions with DNG regarding managing the registered weeks and m-weeks at C&C and proposing taking over future sales of timeshare weeks at C&C also, and perhaps other accommodation options at Castles and Condos and Quinta Del Mare (also owned by Donald Busby). He is in direct contact with Donald Busby, owner of DNG, that company direct or indirect owner of C&C (see next post) and he says he has been in communication with Donald Busby since about the end of June 2009 (someone else says sooner than that, but that is incorrect says Keith Thomson). I am not surprised at this development, since DNG is not in the business of running timeshares and wants some other company to do that marketing and sales, initially signing the contract with M-Dreams to do that (see next post on “Daniel Mamann Fraser Smith side of story”). 

Resorts Advantage has been told to refer booking requests for Castles and Condos members for C&C and alternative accommodation to Keith Thomson, as are Mae and Sylvia at DNG (castlesandcondospv@gmail.com) . Keith says that he has been given the list of all members of Castles and Condos and will be contacting each member on the phone to provide you with more information and a password for his vacation club portal so you can check out what he has to offer. More on that later. Thus one would suspect that this arrangement between DNG and Saver Express is moving forward and will happen.

Keith Thomson says the formal contract and thus also booking access through him for C&C and other accommodations is planned for Sep 15, giving him first time to talk with all C&C members and put more details in place about the offer, which C&C members can accept, or if not, can try to get your money back (good luck on that one unless you bought with a credit card – or maybe DNG could make us an offer to buy back the contracts, but I doubt that without a steeply discounted return, but worth asking perhaps – perhaps some have – let us know if that is true. Other option is some joint legal action by members, since to do it individually is probably too expensive.

Keith initially said on first contact with me a couple of weeks ago that all C&C members would get their one registered week at C&C and then unlimited booking weeks on his site, not just a certain number of m-weeks that were optional weeks subject to availability. He said a membership to book a week of condo and other accommodation and travel and tours etc on his web site is worth $10,000 per week (I assume lifetime use), due to the amount of money you will save gaining access to wholesale discount pricing, but that C&C members would get access for free for as many weeks as they want.  We could use C&C members’ opinions on this once you browse the web site with the demo account.  There would be no other privileges such as a car & driver, the chef, the golf, yacht and plane discounts. No hot-week or II or PPM but unlimited booking weeks on his web site.

I said that was not good enough. That members who bought, for instance, a 2BR with 1 registered week and 1 extra m-weeks paid substantially less than someone that bought a 2BR with 1 registered week and 3 m-weeks.  That the latter were buying extra time at C&C, or the right to rent their C&C weeks, not just buy bonus hot-weeks and other privileges of the Platinum Preferred Membership, which some would liken Saver Express to be the equivalent of, though Keith says has vacation portal is far more valuable. Keith said he misunderstood the m-weeks and he would discuss with Donald Busby again.

Yesterday or the day before Keith then told me that Donald Busby agreed that m-weeks could be booked at C&C, subject to availability, just as the initial contract had noted (subject to availability). Keith noted, and I agree, that m-weeks are going to be in short supply in 2010 and 2011 as all C&C members try to get some initial time there at this exclusive resort. This is especially true since not all 16  suites are timeshare units (perhaps 10-11 suites), some suites having been sold as all-year-round condos to buyers with much bigger resources than most of us for vacation accommodations.

The argument from Keith Thomson is that the memberships sold to us were indeed too good to be true. That no company could offer and stay afloat from the revenue for what we paid as membership fees and will pay in weekly fees to purchase time at the quality of resort that C&C, even if the weekly fee price went up the permitted 6% per year, and that any future sales to new purchasers will be much higher priced and with much higher weekly use fees.  The price we paid for the registered and M-Weeks and the bonus privileges was far too low. (So from that point of view one could consider your purchase to be fraudulent and work on the credit card company if you purchased that way.) He also points out that there may be insufficient space at C&C for all the m-weeks sold (that is questionable also perhaps – Fraser Smith disagrees with that if one considers only remaining active contracts - we need to do the math on m-weeks sold in each type of suite and for that we need to know how many memberships, and I only know some details from 34 members so far, but I will do a projection as the sample size is good – I note also that more contracts than I thought also have only alternating year use (every 2nd year), and that reduces the load also).

Thus Keith Thomson says an alternative that is financially viable is needed, and that is what he is proposing. He notes that we would get unlimited use of his web site for unlimited weeks if you already have a C&C residence club contract, and you would get your registered week at C&C guaranteed (note some of you only have alternating-year weeks), and other m-weeks at C&C if available. You would get the other non-accommodation booking privileges of his travel web-site also (flights, tours, cars, hotels, etc). He is considering offering at least transportation to and from the airport to C&C, but no dedicated chauffeur service. He is considering putting in place some kind of shuttle service from C&C to and from downtown PV, and from there you would take a taxi. He will see if he can arrange some kind of golf discount with the courses, but it won’t be free golf (which in original membership contract supplement was going to be free only for 5 years, only for registered owners, only for one week per year (your registered week), not guests or renters or other family using the C&C,  and did not include a cart, so not much loss of privilege there). There will likely be not yacht club or private plane discounts, or certainly not on the scale that was originally promised in the initial purchase package. Likely no chef for just tips and other perks if anything else was promised to any of you. 

There is still expected to be a fitness facility / wellness centre and also an on-site restaurant.

Some of the biggest concerns that stand out that need to be clarified will be from those that had planned to rent your registered week and/or m-weeks – will you be able to book the m-week and then rent it or put it on interval exchange like you were promised? Will you at least be able to rent or exchange your registered week (I would think that at least the latter is true).  The other is that our contract calls for perpetual use of your registered week and m-weeks. Will that be in the new contract? It was an important selling feature, but will the building last much more than your lifetime anyway.

Are we going to get a new contract proposed? We need clarification as to what we have, even if no new contract is needed, clarifying the extra privileges outside of the core accommodation. We will need a new contract regarding the use of the Saver Express web site. When are we going to see those proposed contracts? The best scenario is that the primary contract for registered and m-week use stays as is, adding an amendment. I don’t want to lose the contract obligations DNG has, as we could otherwise lose the whole package if we signed new replacement contracts only with Saver Express if Saver Express then went belly up, DNG having far more resources. The provider is DNG (since December 2009 or January 2010), and that has not changed. The provider previously was Castles and Condos SA which was indirectly owned by DNG anyway (just legal and other maneuvering changing owners – see next post). If so, we should have all registered and m-week use as promised. The other contracts were between M-Dreams and II and M-Dreams and PPM and M-Dreams and II and M-Dreams and the golf club, etc, so I don’t expect we will see those honoured.

Regarding the Saver Express web site.  On the web site you can book condos or hotels, air fare, etc, each of the booking options being a link to another companies search engine, those companies tending to deal only with other travel companies. I have browsed briefly the two condos links (I think one is to condos direct, part of Interval International, and the other to some segment of RCI, but I stand to be corrected).  I have also browsed the air tickets search engine (there are much better search engines, Kayak.com for instance, but maybe not better prices). More playing on this site from other members is needed to get a better opinion of what we may have. In the first condo portal, there just was not a lot of selection, especially if you are a 2BR purchaser. In the 2nd condo portal, I did not like the fact that one cannot restrict one’s search to a specific week only on the 2nd condos portal, nor could one be specific only to the size of suite and/or number of people that could be accommodated in a single unit, nor could one eliminate the ‘mandatory all-inclusives’, which are a big unknown because you don’t know the all-inclusive extra daily fee. But if one is flexible on when one can go on vacation and where one wants to go in the world, the portals did offer a large range of selection. I am curious to see what other members think, and what you think of the prices if you then searched instead just directly on the internet for similar accommodation in similar facilities (according to Keith, you won’t find it, or it will be very hard to find, thus the value of the web site and membership).

Sorry again for the long post. I look forward to your feedback, either directly through email that I will compile and share, or via TUG posts for all to see right away.

Next post re Fraser Smith and Daniel Mamann and the other side of the picture in about an hour.

PapaBearAB  - Joe F. – 403-510-5667 joefaubert at shaw.ca (replace " at " with "@"


----------



## PapaBearAB

*the other post - long indeed - the other side of the story*

Fraser Smith / Daniel Mamann version of failure at C&C (& Enchantment a bit at the end)

Fraser Smith called me on Wed morning and spoke to me for over 30 minutes. The call was not from a blocked #. The phone call traces back to Las Vegas Nevada, and from the knowledge presented in the phone call, I do believe the caller was Fraser Smith. He said he does not read forums & blogs and has not followed TUG or Trip Advisor Posts, but says that Daniel Mamann asked him to call me and tell what happened and counter the lies saying that Daniel committed fraud or theft. Fraser Smith also said that Daniel is out of the country due to threats on his life, but it is not clear whether that means out of Mexico, or out of the USA, or both. Some believe Daniel is in the USA. 

I have not done due diligence or had time to investigate what was said. I have not collaborated my notes with anyone, even with Fraser Smith after his call to me, so my writing here is certainly subject to error and correction, and I will post suggested corrections and arguments and rebuttals as needed. Better, perhaps each side can give us a written account of their factual side of the situation. 

From what I have been told by Fraser Smith, it does appear from what Fraser Smith has said that this just a complex business failure at C&C between two contracted parties very much in dispute with each other in how to run the sales and marketing of the project and the financial backing and the other expenses necessary to carry on the project, and that there was no theft or fraud. 

An investor at C&C believes otherwise, so we have two differing accounts of the situation, the first scenario of which I presented perhaps a couple weeks ago now, though very vague, but alleging at least some of the money taken in from time share purchasers did not stay in the project and used in the manner expected, causing Donald Busby or DNG to remove Daniel Mamann and his M-Dreams company from the project. 

I do not say either story from Fraser Smith or the DNG side is more or less factual than the other. I will just present this M-Dreams side and maybe note where it differs from the alternative I have heard. There is much alleged fact in this side of the story which tends to make it somewhat believable, given we are also not hearing much from Donald Busby or others at DNG, but maybe after this post we will hear much more from DNG and Donald Busby. 
Hopefully all will understand that I am just posting what I have been asked to post as a result of members persistently requesting further information from all parties, and that I cannot at least at this time vouch for the accuracy of what I have been told by either side. 

Hopefully my wife and I and my family and other C&C Residence Club members will still get the chance in the next year and every year after to enjoy what was to be and still is expected to be a very wonderful timeshare facility at Castles and Condos, despite all the difficulties encountered thus far, and that I thank Donald Busby, despite some things said even within this text that indeed may be true and may not be true, for continuing to move the project forward and providing us with at least some contact, even if it is through Resorts Advantage, Keith Thomson, and some of his staff members (Mae & Sylvia).

Fraser Smith was a large investor in M-Dreams, the company set up to market and sell the timeshare program at Castles & Condos and also at Enchantment and the other M-Hotel connected projects, at least one of those extras planned by DNG, I believe he said that one was the Cascadas project.

Fraser Smith says he is an expert in timeshare property funding and construction (and sales?, I can’t remember) in the Los Vegas areas (perhaps he said Los Angeles area). Obviously then he felt this project was viable or he would not have invested in the sales company. Daniel Mamann is the sales and marketing expert, including in the area of timeshare sales. Fraser Smith and I did not talk in the phone call about how they both came to know each other and become involved together. Mostly I just let Fraser Smith do the talking. I present these notes I took during the call mostly in the order the call went, but not all in order.

In addition to being an investor in the marketing and sales company M-Dreams (alias also M-Hotels), Fraser Smith was asked to come into the picture again and get closely involved in Mar 2009 (maybe earlier in Feb 2009) to review the books and the financial situation and become involved eventually in also proposing an alternate contract to that that existed between Donald Busby and M-Dreams to try and keep the project viable at a time when it was under considerable financial stress, for reasons I shall soon get to. There were even financial problems as early as Oct/Nov 2008 according to Fraser Smith.

He says Donald Busby first approached Daniel Mamann about putting together a project to sell timeshares at C&C. The property was perhaps going to originally perhaps be just privately sold condos, but morphed into the timeshare project it is (but about 5 of the units are certainly just condos, that information not from Fraser Smith but Joe’s comment from another source). The C&C property and building was owned by a company called Castles and Condos S.A., but connected to Donald Busby, though, like lots of projects in Mexico, for one reason or another owned officially by other person(s) from Mexico (this alleged, name of owner “Pepi”). It was the Castles and Condos company that was actually paying to have the building constructed. The original lawyer for DNG and for Castles and Condos SA was Norma Rodriguez. Norma Rodriguez removed herself as lawyer for those companies at some point and is or was the lawyer prior to that for other similar small companies with tangled relationships to DNG. She was perhaps not even the lawyer for the initial agreement between M-Dreams and Donald Busby, another lawyer doing the M-Dreams Donald Busby contracts (lawyer named perhaps Marcio or Maricio cannot read my own writing in my own notes – had to write fast to keep up with Fraser’s talking). The property then changed hands in Dec 2008 to DNG via Donald Busby or Nick Demare or both, allegedly to keep a building lean of $750,000 or more off of the project by construction company Secovia or the labour union for unpaid wages or for both reasons, and/or due to taxation and permit problems, again only allegedly, and allegedly ownership change done illegally or improperly and not valid perhaps, and transfer allegedly being investigated (and that could be problem for us members perhaps if construction does not restart or get finished due to that legal battle – so proof that is not perhaps a problem will be resumed construction, though no guarantee - Joe’s note again).

M-Dreams was contracted to do the sales & marketing. Those efforts began July/Aug 2008. M-Dreams investors put in an investment of well over a million dollars into the project (1.3 to 1.4 million). It ended up also handling the cash for the sales transactions. The draft contract was in English. The official contract was also written and must be in Spanish, which apparently is a problem, as Donald Busby does not read Spanish (but he would have his legal representatives, would he not? – Joe’s comment). Apparently the Spanish contract reads different than the English draft. The Spanish contract is allegedly a joint venture / profit sharing agreement, and Fraser Smith says Donald Busby was not honouring all his obligations in the contract. The Spanish contract may be available. Anyway, according to Fraser Smith M-Dreams got stuck spending more money than they had counted on for items they felt Donald Busby was responsible for, but did because it was otherwise not happening, and since they were already invested in the project, they did spend, and it continued. M-Dreams fixed the leaky roof in fall 2008, paid for the finishing of the show suite, and for all the furnishings and appliances, the office equipment, the computers, etc. They covered all the start-up costs. They of course covered all the marketing costs including the web site, the advertising, the referral fees and tour gifts to those that came to view the timeshare and listen to the sale pitch. They covered all the staff costs. Fraser Smith says that normally the marketing and sales cost of a timeshare project is 45-50% of the costs of the entire resort project, and that M-Dreams was even spending much more than that because they were stuck in the project to recoup costs and make it a successful venture, and needed to spend more than they planned to do so as their part of the expenses. There was a performance clause in the contract also, and M-Dreams felt as mid-2009 was approaching they were about to meet the requirements of the performance clause and thus also have the rights to a larger investment in the next M-Hotels development component that was Donald Busby’s (that being Cascada if I remember right – the property which Donald Busby had said he owned but actually according to Fraser Smith only had a right to purchase).

Fraser Smith came back into the picture again as previously mentioned in Feb/March 2009. There were serious money problems at that time and Daniel Mamann asked for his help to try and save the project. M-Dreams was running out of money. Financing of a timeshare project, though sales and marketting costs are 45-50% of project costs, are funded only by about 25% from down-payments by timeshare units, the rest of the funds to come from guarantees from backers of financial notes on the amount of funds being promised by the timeshare buyers in remaining monthly payments. Apparently there was difficulty getting backers for the financing for the funding because Donald Busby allegedly was not getting that part of the deal done. Payroll in such a project for the sales and marketing staff is also funded initially by payroll companies that provide the funds on loan, to be paid back from financing, financing to be paid back longer term by the timeshare members making their monthly payments (though from what I’ve seen of the 34 member responders to the posts so far, the large majority are paid-in-full, or did so within 60 days, in part due to pay-in-full incentives because the project was short money). There were, as many seem to know now but we did not when we purchased, also extra costs associated with water and sewer costs that M-Dreams had to cover that it should not need to (and there are still water and sewer access problems still not resolved perhaps). 
Fraser Smith also brought 3 financing companies to the table to carry the paper backing the timeshare purchaser’s money owed, but no deal could be put together, allegedly again due to reluctance from Donald Busby. Donald Busby also made contact with Resorts Advantage to start handling the customer service and reservations. But the expenses for this came out of M-Dreams funds (who were however also handling the cash payments by purchasers). Donald Busby also approved the extra discounts to encourage more purchasers to pay in full.

Fraser Smith was involved in Mar/April and later in trying to draft up a new contract that would have M-Dreams only do the sales and marketing they wanted and put the timeshare purchase cash payment handling and other non-marketing and non-sales expenses back into Donald Busby’s responsibility. The two sides could never come to an agreement on a new contract. Donald Busby also was not happy with the cash situation, he allegedly believing that he was not seeing enough of the cash coming back to his company(ies), and too much being spent on sales and marketing. Donald Busby allegedly also feels M-Dreams may have been hoarding some of the cash from the sales, and was taking too much of the sales revenue. Donald Busby and Robert Anderson went through the books and felt Daniel Mamann was taking too much money.  But yet M-Dreams was in dire financial situation also, not able to keep up with debts including to payroll company, and as a result Fraser Smith speculated maybe Donald Busby’s son-in-law got abducted and beat up to try to encourage Donald Busby to keep M-Dreams going and viable and involved in the project so they could turn a profit and eventually repay their debts.

(do any of you want to do business in Mexico?)

In the end, a new contract could not be signed (Fraser Smith also alleges Donald Busby by this time was also looking for new sales and marketing company and even talking already to Keith Thomson).  Fraser Smith feels Donald Busby did not want a new contract, and also wanted to shut everything down before M-Dreams met the performance targets and would have a bigger stake in the next project. Fraser Smith alleges that he or M-Dreams proposed a soft shutdown of current operations, but Donald Busby disagreed and shut down the electricity and soon after property access by M-Dreams. M-Dreams maintains statistics on the sales effort will show that M-Dreams was meeting industry standards in terms of sales made for effort done.

Daniel Mamann was actually arrested and put in jail on some charges whatever they were (no one yet has said what charges – Joe’s note), and got himself out of jail soon after and left the country and “now you know the rest of the story” from one side’s perspective. Fraser Smith lost all of his investment (though I don't know how much that was of the 1 million plus in M-Dreams start-up money). He does not seem to be bitter with Daniel Mamann, so obviously Fraser Smith does not think Daniel Mamann stole his money. 

As for the Enchantment, M-Dreams financial difficulties coupled with the bad economy, some staff problems, and an owner of that property who’s son (Carlos Carbonas) was manager of the development progress and whom both (father and son) had issues to work through caused that project to fail temporarily also. The owning family of the property and development is a wealthy housing developer in Mexico, and Fraser Smith feels that project will eventually restart.  

Now that was a lot to write from notes poorly taken while talking on my cell phone to Fraser Smith while my wife was driving the car on our way back from vacation (we had to stop and change drivers so I could have Fraser Smith call me back so I would not be driving and talking and could take notes). Someone who alleges he is Daniel (but he did not say Mamann but implied he was) has sent me two emails now encouraging me to post what I heard from Fraser Smith so that Daniel Mamann’s name and bad reputation being promoted in the blog can be cleared up
.
I have made the post. You be the judge. But we really need more information from the DNG side also, who so far have been silent, but perhaps will respond to this post.

Joe F. 403-510-5667 joefaubert at shaw.ca (replace “ at “ with “@” for email address)


----------



## PapaBearAB

*I don't need to be the middle man*

It would be much simpler for owners and investors from both sides would tell their side of the story themselves, with a summary of provable facts if that can be added, rather than using me and others as middlemen, but perhaps that is because of ongoing legal actions and they can't compromise their legal efforts or take the chance on being additionally sued for defamation or other reason, so maybe they want me to stick my neck out for them and wait for the axe to fall! That is all my posts for today. I really need to get back to my work and family life.

Joe


----------



## pittle

*Thanks Joe!!!*

You have done more than your share.   

I have appreciated your taking the lead on this.  I know that you have invested a LOT of time.  Thank you!

Your posts have certainly given us some things to think about.  I have been reading and analyzing my contract & all the addendum's that came with it.  As you would expect, everything is positive for the PROVIDER and not the MEMBER.  The MEMBER is subject to all penalties and the PROVIDER is not - there always seems to be a clause that gives them the option to make changes - in layman's terms - eliminate promises and amenities.  

Thanks again for your hard work!  You have really been a trooper and found out a lot of information.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*test was done of direct contact emails of members*

there was a direct email today to 31 C&C members that have contacted me privately representing 33 contracts - one member bought a 2nd contract, and another in Phoenix has a friend in the same city that is also a C&C member that has not contacted me directly yet

I am included in that 33 contracts

there is a 34th member who has posted but has not contacted me directly yet (tugID DennisDarrell) , and two other TUG posters who said they are members, maybe they are, maybe not (mmirata and captaincaveman1045) - please contact me by email with your email address, or call me and provide a phone number, thank you

in some cases there was more than one email address for a contract - in that case only one of the two email addresses on file received this test email

if you did not receive the test email from me but would like to help us grow our numbers of known members and have more influence hopefully regarding our contracts and discussions with DNG and Keith Thomson or with legal action if eventually needed, please get in touch with me (see contact info at end of message)

I also will soon be doing a summary of size of suites and number of registered and m-weeks and how many people only have alternating year weeks, so if you trust me let me know that information and if you have not provided me with that information yet, please do so I can have as much data in the summary as possible

our numbers are growing - if you are an unknown member to me, or know of anyone else who is a C&C member, please contact me at joefaubert at shaw.ca (replace ' at ' with '@'), or call me at 403-510-5667

Joe Faubert


----------



## Skins

*Contacts with DNG, et al/ Upcoming Reservations for anyone?*

Joe,

Thank you for all your hard work.

As to being the "middleman", you may be the "only man".  I have written several emails to Busby, Silvia Herrerra, Mae Garcia and more as given to me by the communications I have received from C&C and have not received a single response.

I also posted a note about "comparable accommodations" as we have reservations paid for in November (which M didn't seem to have any problems taking) and have asked if anyone else is in the same situation.  At first Villa Quinta del Mar was given as our alternative, but that is no longer the case.  I'm still awaiting an alternative location or I'll soon have to start making other arrangements.

I was told by Resorts Advantage that there are owners who have reservations for Sept & October.  Anybody out there in this situation?

Bob


----------



## indigo502

*Thanks JOE!!!*

Oh my goodness, Joe- you have spent countless hours not only making calls, etc, but also recounting them on this forum for all of us.  I am so grateful to have you on our team and you've certainly taken the leading role in helping find any information.  I would also like to thank your wife and family for supporting you through all the time you've spent on here with the other owners and I really hope that what Keith says is true.

I spoke to him for about an hour this past Wednesday evening after he made numerous attempts to contact me, which I think is a positive sign.  I won't go into detail about the conversation as you've pretty much touched on everything above.  

Next steps are awaiting further information for Keith who has assured me that the project will be completed and will be beautiful (he said electricity is back on- he walked through C&C himself, although couldn't comment on the water situation when I asked him b/c I suppose he hadn't needed to use it).  In any event, he has a copy of all of my contracts (condo, yacht, golf) and is going to look into whether or not those things will be honoured, etc.

I haven't spent much time on his website yet (Saver Express), but I plan to navigate through it in the next few days and will comment with my thoughts once I have.

This is certainly an unexpected and interesting development of things since your return with all this new info from various players involved, but I think you said it best- the owners just want what we paid for (or VERY close to) and life goes on.  I'm sure we've all learned a valuable lesson here- I know for myself I will NEVER get wrapped up in something like this again.

It does sound like it might work out in the end, although it seems pretty far off from today and I'll only believe it when I see it.  Thank you, Joe, again, for your tireless pursual of information- you've been an invaluable resource and a comfort, I'm sure, to all of us on this blog and to C&C owners who may come across it in the future.  You've even kept The Enchantment owners informed with everything you have, which shows what a decent person you are who just wants this to work out for everyone.

I hope you don't read this until Monday, meaning you're away from the computer and enjoying a nice cold beer with your feet up somewhere!

Thanks
Indigo502


----------



## Skins

*Contact with Keith Thompson / Saverexpress*

After emailing Keith Thompson of SaverExpress late Friday evening, I am glad to report that Keith made contact with me first thing the next business day (Monday 8/17).  Keith is also the ONLY person that has returned any correspondence from us in regards to the 'new' contacts now that "M" is out.

He reassured me that C&C will be built, and hopefully completed by Summer of 2010.  He also addressed our issue of the paid for reservations that we made through C&C back in March (prior to the issues of C&C being well known) for our 2 week reservation in November '09.  Keith promised to get back to me ASAP or by weeks end.

Keith could be a smooth operator, but my instincts say he is an honest and forthright person and will keep his word.  Our contact today made me feel much more confident in our C&C relationship.

Will post later the results in regards to our upcoming reservations.

Bob Forsythe


----------



## arkangel

*negative news from Grand Xcapes*

The over-riding "push" that had us buy at C&C was the promise that Grand Xcapes would buy our other timeshare.  In fact, we have a piece of paper which says it's a "binding agreement", signed and dated, that this would occur within 6 months.  Well, it's 6 months and Grand Xcapes says they have no such agreement with us.........  Is anyone else in this same boat?  We're gasping for air enough as it is with the C&C deal!  We just shake our heads at the fact that we are educated, grandparent-aged, supposedly mature, level headed adults.  How could we be so naive????  Thank you, Joe, so much for all your work here.  And how thankful we are for this blog!!!


----------



## pittle

*If Grand Xcapes does not have any paperwork - the timeshare is still yours!*



arkangel said:


> The over-riding "push" that had us buy at C&C was the promise that Grand Xcapes would buy our other timeshare.  In fact, we have a piece of paper which says it's a "binding agreement", signed and dated, that this would occur within 6 months.  Well, it's 6 months and Grand Xcapes says they have no such agreement with us.........  Is anyone else in this same boat?  We're gasping for air enough as it is with the C&C deal!  We just shake our heads at the fact that we are educated, grandparent-aged, supposedly mature, level headed adults.  How could we be so naive????  Thank you, Joe, so much for all your work here.  And how thankful we are for this blog!!!



I do not know anything about Grand Xcapes, a different group was going to dispose of our Buganvilias timeshare weeks, but there is only 7 years left on the contract, so they said no thanks.  C&C did not make us pay any more - actually the closing gal sent me an email and said just to keep them - C&C had no use for those weeks. 

Many timeshare sales groups say they will sell your week through some company and take a "big" dollar amount off your purchase price. That is just  one of the sales tactics  - like rentals for big bucks! (these do not happen either)  Lots of the timeshare places then just tell you to keep them - you do not have ownership papers when you go on vacation, so they do not want the hassle of getting rid of your weeks.  Most do not want to fool with them because they will only fetch a couple of hundred dollars on the resale market.  They give them to a liquidator - in our case, they liquidator did not want them.  Now we still have maintenance fees to pay for 7 more years for 3 weeks timeshare.  That was the only reason we were going to trade ours in - less annual cash outlay.

I hate to tell you this, but you could have bought your unit for the same price without a trade-in.  I have seen it happen too many times.  It is amazing how many more discounts the manager can come up with when you are ready to leave without buying.  They love it when you have another timeshare - they give you close to what you paid for it off (more if you bought resale like we did).  

Bottom line, if Grand Xcapes does not have any paperwork, the timeshare is still yours.

PS - we are grandparents who already own a BUNCH of timeshares and still bought from them!  You are not alone.


----------



## oncebitten

*Grand Xcapes*

C&C's angle with Grand Xcapes was a bit different from other companies.  I wish they would have simply dropped the price, instead they told us that GX would absolutely pay us x amount for our existing ts wether they resold  it or not.  The thing was we would buy the C&C weeks for y amount and simply wait for the cheque from GX to pay off the credit card, replenish the bank account or whatever.  I went back and asked them - "you're telling me that GX will be mailing us a cheque even if our ts doesn't sell and under no circumstance will we not receive a cheque for x amount in July/09."  They replied "you will absolutely receive the cheque - there is no way you will not receive a cheque for x dollars..."
The way they had it worked out with the ts resale and the M weeks rentals, we were coming out 2k to the good on a Biannual 2br.  It did seem too good to be true...


----------



## soccergirl

*answer for arkangel*

 I too was told we were getting a check in July 09 for 4 weeks returned to GX.  I went round and round with Max and then went to Christine Dubois.  I copied her response to me.  You won't like it one bit.



We do in fact have a situation that none of us here at Grand Xcapes were aware of with regards to promises of specific dates that payments would be made to clients for weeks consigned to the rental program.  It appears that in several instances, and this we have learned through conversations with other owners just recently that are also expecting rental checks this month, that the sales staff at the Castles and Condo’s resort were putting their people at sales tables and informing the clients that they worked for Grand Xcapes and not the resort.  Then they would present their rental guarantee dates to the prospective owners.  After acceptance, they would contact us to prepare the Letter of Intent without divulging the guaranteed dates that had been presented to the new owner.  We were somewhat concerned over the rentals to occur in 2009 as the resort purchase contracts that we have been faxed copies of all have a first use date of 2010.  However, resorts are known to offer extra use weeks from the current year inventory as sales perks so this did not raise alarms with us.  As we never take control of any of our client’s inventory we do not concern ourselves with details about where the weeks come from as the owners are the ones required to make the reservations for us when we have secured a renter.  So it ends up being between the owner and the resort as to what week, i.e. 2009 or 2010, Registered or “M”,  is being used for a particular rental.  So with all of this in mind I am comfortable saying that not only were the new owners misled but so were we here at Grand Xcapes.



As per our contract Terms and Conditions #8 states: “Client(s) realize that no one can guarantee that their property will be sold or rented in any specific amount of time”.  Also #9: “Client(s) acknowledge that in the unlikely event that their vacation property is not sold or rented that they will retain normal usage rights”.  And #11: “This agreement constitutes the complete and final agreement between Grand Xcapes and supersedes all prior proposals, agreements, communication or other representations”.



We at Grand Xcapes will continue to promote your weeks at Castles and Condo’s for as long as you wish and still feel that rental income will be there for all of our clients as soon as the resort is completed and we will certainly expedite the process to the best of our abilities for you and others that have been placed into this same situation.



Sincerely,

Christine Dubois


----------



## soccergirl

*Ditto on what Indigo 502 said*

Joe,

A million thanks for all of your time and efforts on getting us reliable information.  You have been the shinning light in this dim situation.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*full refund to a C&C member who paid by credit card*

without revealing any personal details of this C&C residence club purchaser, I would like to report that this C&C membership purchaser has received a full refund from a credit card company for money spent thus far (their down payment)

of course this is only good news if you purchased the unit completely on your credit card, or at least the downpayment and then not much in monthly payments so far from another means of paying - in our case we paid my deposit on my credit card, but the balance by wire transfer from my bank from a line of credit, and for us its keep the membership and continue to fight for the best deal for everyone

anyway, here is a good news story from the other purchaser ... 

"We were able to dispute our purchase with Castles and Condos through our credit card company. We had paid in full on an Interval International credit card that they arranged for us when we did the purchase. It had a no principle due for 6 months clause and we were getting near to having to make a full payment on the balance when all of the information came to light about the problems there. When we disputed the purchase the key seemed to be that we had in writing that the units were supposed to be available in June 2009. The credit card had a 60 day window to dispute the charges and they allowed us to do it from this June 2009 date. Therefore we disputed at the end of July and we just recently got a credit on our balance and a refund on the payments we had already made.

I want to thank you for all your work in trying to get to the bottom of this.    While I'm sad not to be able to get to use a property that looked like it was going to be outstanding, I'm very relieved to be out of this mess. Best wishes to everyone else who is still working to be made whole in this situation." 

For others of you who paid by credit card, if you want out, maybe in some cases you have a chance. Since I am stuck with the membership, I am really hoping to be able to use C&C on a regular basis. At this time it really does still promise to be a wonderful resort, just delayed in getting completed.

Joe F. (PapaBearAB)


----------



## tweety25

*Daniel Mamann*

Hola Joe. As an ex employee of Daniel Mamann, I just need to say that he is a (rude comments removed). He was supposed to pay his partner Don Busbee 50% of the all sales. He did not leave the country (Mexico) because his life was threatened, he left because he owes over $1 million US to banks, providers, pay company and employees. I just find out from his old boss that Daniel is a (rude comments removed) who sold timeshare for th last 6 or 7 years. He had no experience in running a company. His name is also not Daniel Mamann, his real name is Sebastian Morad. He is really an American who got in trouble in the the USA and went to jail and his mommy got him to Mexico and got documents to show he was canadian and got him a passport. (rude comments removed) Do not believe anything Danny says since he wants everyone to think he is innocent. He left 25 employees without jobs and their pay. He owes employees about $80,000 dollars in salaries, commisions and severence pay (as required by Mexican law). 

Frazer is Danny partner in crime since he knew Danny was taking money for himself to build his house in the marina and one on the golf course. He cannot tell me Danny did not take steal money from the company. He left Mexico the day after he was arrested for fear that he would go to jail for a long time for Fraud. If Daniel wants to clear his name tell him to come down to Mexico to pay us what he owes us and to stop hiding (rude comments removed). He was last seen in the Los Angeles area. His office staff told me his mom lives in a city called Tarzana and that is where he is probably hiding. (rude comments removed)


----------



## taffy19

What an awful mess and the property looked so very beautiful as I saw the web site.  The building is almost built so let's hope that it will be completed and everyone gets their timeshare week or weeks and can enjoy it.  I would worry less about this resort than about the Belaire Golf Resort and Spa in Puerto Vallarta.  That may take ten years to complete at the rate they go.    Unbelievable what I all read about new timeshares and existing systems too as there is so much change and all for the better of the developers mainly.  :annoyed:


----------



## seminole

Skins said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work.
> 
> As to being the "middleman", you may be the "only man".  I have written several emails to Busby, Silvia Herrerra, Mae Garcia and more as given to me by the communications I have received from C&C and have not received a single response.
> 
> I also posted a note about "comparable accommodations" as we have reservations paid for in November (which M didn't seem to have any problems taking) and have asked if anyone else is in the same situation.  At first Villa Quinta del Mar was given as our alternative, but that is no longer the case.  I'm still awaiting an alternative location or I'll soon have to start making other arrangements.
> 
> I was told by Resorts Advantage that there are owners who have reservations for Sept & October.  Anybody out there in this situation?
> 
> Bob


Bob,

I was scheduled to use a 2br unit at C&C the first week of November.  When the alternate site did not work out and I asked for a refund they "no" that the deposit I made would be applied to the 2010 year.

So much for good relations.


----------



## Skins

seminole said:


> Bob,
> 
> I was scheduled to use a 2br unit at C&C the first week of November.  When the alternate site did not work out and I asked for a refund they "no" that the deposit I made would be applied to the 2010 year.
> 
> So much for good relations.



Hi,

Yeah, at first I was pretty happy with the Villa Quinta del Mar option (even with no kitchen) but now I'm getting desperate because time is drawing near. We also have paid for our airfare (so we've go to go or lose $$) even if they carried over the maintenance fee.

At the suggestion of Joe F., I emailed Keith Thompson of SaverExpress and he called me the next business day. He promised to work on the situation and get back to me by weeks end (8/21) or so. I get the feeling that he is sincere and will try and make things work.  

I will post the results here when I get a response.  Have you canceled your vacation?

Bob
(skins211 'at' hotmail.com)

PS Our contract basically states that they are to provide 'comparable accommodations' or they must reimburse us for all our travel expenses -- however, I doubt that would be enforceable since nothing else is.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*some extra info first from Daniel, other posts to follow*

First I WOULD ASK A MODERATOR TO CALL ME OR EMAIL ME, AS I DO NOT KNOW AT THIS POINT HOW TO CONTACT A MODERATOR. IF ANYONE ELSE DOES KNOW HOW TO CONTACT THE MODERATOR, please let me know through private TUGS message or private email how to do this.

I have been meaning to make several posts on several topics, but having been on vacation, then on course for last 5 days, and needing to get real work done (not enough yet), and I have not made the calls I wanted to make first before posting my next comments, in particular a phone call to Keith Thomas, which I will make today, and follow-up now on a phone call I just received described in next paragraph. So I ask members to be a bit more patient with me. I hope to also talk to a contact on the Donald Busby side of the business regarding my previous posted text about my call with Fraser Smith, and only a short response so far from that person, I will next be asking that person for additional clarification on something said, especially in lieu of the light of the news in the next paragraph. I have not ever received any direct contact from Donald Busby nor Nick Demare, though I wish they would contact me, and will try to pursue that, my only information from that side coming from others and not directly from them. Hopefully that will change, but I am not holding my breath, and in the meantime I use the contacts I have.

I have as I prepared to go on-line and make this post received a long phone call today from a blocked number but from the person I believe is indeed Danial Mamann, as he answered my email about hearing more from him in order to verify it is really him, and he has promised he will answer further emails from me by phone call if I request a call via the email, and he knew so much about the situation as he discussed the situation with me, and was so obviously unscripted, that I believe the call was legitimate.  He admits to being good at sales and marketting strategy but not at running a business, and having had many years in sales, notes he was solicited to become a part of this project. His comments reflected what was said by Fraser Smith in how things evolved to July 2009. I will comment further at another time, after I clarify, if I can, some remarks he made and that others have alleged. The negative posts are obviously affecting Daniel's ability to move on and start over, and he also says he was beat up and he has receive death threats, and that he is saying he has lost everything he put into it, which was all he had financially (and Fraser Smith also a bigger loser than him as Daniel's partner - I add my note that perhaps Donald Busby has lost money due to this C&C business breakdown also). He does say there is an accounting firm in Mexico (I will try to get more information) that has all the books that will show that Daniel did not steal any money nor was the author or executor of any fraud. He says there is no reason to try to find his whereabouts as there is nothing he can provide to remedy the situation or provide money back to those that would want it, so please quit trying to track him down if you are doing so. He knew enough about other elements of the project and how they evolved at C&C and indeed at Enchantment too that I did not doubt this was indeed Daniel, including things like the cost of the driver service and that it was affordable for a residence provider, and spoke to me briefly about the Enchantment also, though only when I brought it up (he believes Enchatment members will still get their registered weeks there, with reservations occuring in about 8 months). He is concerned that he has become the scape-goat, admitting there will be bitterness from employees and from timeshare residence club members and from others, but that the failure was due to business problems and not to fraud. He was brought in for questionning. There are no criminal charges against him - if anyone wants to say otherwise, please provide evidence of this. He was very concerned about keeping his personal whereabouts private. He believes his family members should not be brought into this as they are not part of the situation. What is there to gain by doing so?

He also said that at C&C there are 9 units only from the original 16 residence units at C&C that were being sold as part of the timeshare component (this as part of the discussion about how much driver service would be needed and how much it would cost), and I was given an explanation of the main differnce between registered weeks and M-weeks and how they were marketted and what we really have in that component. I will first discuss with Keith Thomson also before saying more on that element. 

Daniel does admit that in the sales process by sales agents in the timeshare industry at many timeshares including C&C that there was some sales tactics regarding expectation of renting units and connections with XScapes and other timeshare renting companies that is that is beyond what is likely to occur (no formal agreement with XScapes or others says D.M., and that sales agents may have said more verbally than they should have or implied more than is actually said in the contracts, he not having control of that, and not having ever been on the sales floor at C&C, having a sales director and manager there, but I said they were his employees and he should have had more control also, he said they as agents needed to make sales and it was hard in the given economy to make sales and that as a company they don't want to lose people that were able to sell and keep project alive so also you don't get rid of employees making sales unless you really need to even if they raise buyers expectations). He said also to be patient as many timeshares get sold while construction is going on, and many take much much longer to work out than what has happened at C&C, and people such as those that purchased at Belaire are indeed seeing waiting times much longer that us at C&C.

I've said to much already. I need to find out more facts. I will be email'ing Daniel and emailing and calling others as I have time. Please be patient. Please let's keep our comments positive where possible, let's be as factual as possible, let's try to confirm what is said, and let's give Donald Busby and his remaining and new associates a chance to pull our contract promises together again for us as much as reasonably possible to do (I think some driver service is really necessary, for example).

Joe Faubert


----------



## pittle

Thanks for the information Joe.  You have been a trooper.  

This is interesting information - with only 9 units for timeshare, that means 468 weeks total.  Most resorts usually keep at least 1 week for renovation and maybe one unit to have available for emergencies, so that would lower the 468 to more like 400-425. With about 300 owners already, not much left to sell or any m-weeks for us to use.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*new person assigned full-time by developer for C&C*

I have heard, to be confirmed, that 

a) a women named Amanda in Puerto Vallarta has been hired by the developer of C&C for customer service for already existing C&C residence club membres, including reservations (or maybe just reservations? - time will soon tell) - I assume hired therefore by DNG or by Donald Busby or Nick Demare directly, reporting to ? -  she will be taking over from Sylvia, Mae and Keith regarding doing reservations for C&C members (maybe also future C&C member reservations too?), and that a letter is being worked on to that effect at this time and we can expect that letter on Monday or Tuesday from DNG, and that Amanda will look after booking registered weeks and m-weeks at C&C (the latter subject to availability is what it says in your contracts - let's see what the letter says or Amanda says about M-weeks next week - I will certainly be calling her early in the week as soon as I have a phone number)

b) that it is still proposed that Keith Thomson and Saver Express will look after new sales of timeshares at C&C effective Sep 15 (is there really that many weeks to sell? - if too many weeks are sold, what happens to m-weeks - see next post)

c) that Keith Thomson will still be proposing unlimited use of Saver Express for C&C members as of Sep 15, and so C&C members would get an account at Saver Express at that time if requested - but question - would you have to exchange / bow-out of your C&C m-weeks to get that? - just a thought I did not ask yet - I will wait for clarification next week from DNG and from Keith

so let's see what happens next week - time is approaching for me to try and get my 2009 m-week through Saver Express or DNG if I can still get what I was promised, and if I don't have to give up future m-weeks at C&C completely


----------



## PapaBearAB

*regarding number of units at C&C for timeshare*

it was DM who told me the number of units at C&C available for timeshares is allegedly 9 of the 16 units (and I can believe it is about that from what I have been told by another also) - that number needs to be confirmed or corrected from info hopefully to be provided by DNG

what would also be useful to know would be what types of units those approx. 9 units are, as that also gives some indication as to availability for each member compared to number of units of their type or smaller are available

also important for all members to remember is that many more memberships than I thought would be, from private responses to me so far, are for only alternating year use - registered and/or m-weeks only used every 2nd year - so the accuracy or projection of such a number based on members we have heard from will also be useful to determine whether developer should or should not be selling any more timeshare weeks at C&C and still be fair to existing members

so perhaps DNG or Keith Thomson can tell us
# of units of each time being time-shared at DNG
# of registered weeks already sold of each type of unit for timeshare use in even years
# of registered weeks already sold of each type of unit for timeshare use in odd years
# of m-weeks already sold of each type of unit for timeshare use in even years
# of m-weeks already sold of each type of unit for timeshare use in odd years

from what I can tell, there are very few holiday period (anytime period) users, and there are also very few just-low-season users - mostly winter-season users, which is anytime except weeks that include Christmas, (or New Years too?), Easter, and American Thanksgiving

if DNG does not provide this data, or Keith, since Keith should have to know this data to decide how much more he can sell, then we will have to project this data from the 38 C&C members that have already contacted me and from other information we can learn as more read these posts

so if you have not contacted me yet to provide the information regarding the your size of your C&C timeshare unit and whether alternating year or everyday year use, and what season, then please do so, email to joefaubert at shaw.ca (replace ' at ' with '@') - thanks

please don't each member post that info in the tug forum, as we don't need 38 new posts with what type of unit people have - but I will post a summary very soon on what info we have gathered in this respect

but please feel free to post other comments or provide other information that would be useful to members knowing as much as possible about info regarding 
a) what benefits from our contracts you hear we still expect to have
b) that will help people get refunds if they don't want there memberships and could get a full or partial refund
c) those who had planned to rent weeks or exchange weeks and where that get's you if you find a way to do it or are told you cannot
d) information on whether you successfully got a booking for 2009 or 2010 for a registered week or an m-week for the first bookings we hear about until it appears confirmed registrations at least are happening, and then whether you really had a place to stay for the price you thought you would pay when you did get there and stayed there

thanks to all for your continued input and support - keep providing info here and privately - hopefully we will also soon have a member's only web site with user names and passwords for sharing critical information and thoughts and plans more privately but still as a group, if so needed


----------



## pittle

Just remember - _everyone of us_ will want to go during the months of  December - April and it will not be possible.  Any M-weeks will most likely be during the summer season that was less expensive and that is the hot rainy season.


----------



## Skins

PapaBearAB said:


> I have heard, to be confirmed, that
> 
> a) a women named Amanda in Puerto Vallarta has been hired by the developer of C&C for customer service for already existing C&C residence club membres, including reservations (or maybe just reservations? - time will soon tell) - I assume hired therefore by DNG or by Donald Busby or Nick Demare directly, reporting to ? -  she will be taking over from Sylvia, Mae and Keith regarding doing reservations for C&C members (maybe also future C&C member reservations too?), and that a letter is being worked on to that effect at this time and we can expect that letter on Monday or Tuesday from DNG, and that Amanda will look after booking registered weeks and m-weeks at C&C (the latter subject to availability is what it says in your contracts - let's see what the letter says or Amanda says about M-weeks next week - I will certainly be calling her early in the week as soon as I have a phone number)
> 
> b) that it is still proposed that Keith Thomson and Saver Express will look after new sales of timeshares at C&C effective Sep 15 (is there really that many weeks to sell? - if too many weeks are sold, what happens to m-weeks - see next post)
> 
> c) that Keith Thomson will still be proposing unlimited use of Saver Express for C&C members as of Sep 15, and so C&C members would get an account at Saver Express at that time if requested - but question - would you have to exchange / bow-out of your C&C m-weeks to get that? - just a thought I did not ask yet - I will wait for clarification next week from DNG and from Keith
> 
> so let's see what happens next week - time is approaching for me to try and get my 2009 m-week through Saver Express or DNG if I can still get what I was promised, and if I don't have to give up future m-weeks at C&C completely



I have posted earlier in regards to my communications with Keith Thomson. He was previously the only person that has contacted me personally on any emails that I have sent, so there is a ray of hope.

He passed on our situation with the paid for reservations and 2 weeks in a 2 bedroom unit in November to Amanda LaRosee of DNG.  She is apparently the head of member services for DNG.  Keith relayed our predicament to Amanda and stated she would take personal charge of our plight.  I responded to his hand off with this email:

_*Keith,

Thanks.  A couple of questions though:

1)  For Amanda, member services from what company -- SaverExpress, Resorts Advantage, C &C ?
2)  Contact info for Amanda?

Also, since we have paid for airfare and cannot cancel that, I have made contingent arrangements for our trip in November, but I must cancel those if we are to get other (acceptable) accommodations through you.  The window to cancel those contingencies is rather far out from our arrival date in Puerto Vallarta (Nov. 8), so I do need to know soon what alternatives from SaverExpress that we have.  Sorry to get insistent, but obviously with all these questions in the C&C issues and our upcoming travel, I don't want to throw more good money after bad.

Thank you for your prompt attention in this matter.

Bob Forsythe/Brenda Gormley* _

Amanda emailed me the following day with this note.  She assures us her personal attention in this matter and that our concerns will be addressed soon.  I have emailed her and reiterated that we need to know by the end of September (preferably sooner) what arrangements have been made so that we can cancel our alternative plan or refund us our payment in full for the 2 weeks.

_*Mr. Forsythe

Thank you for contacting Mr. Thompson at SAVER EXPRESS. I am the head of Member Services for DNG Capital Corp. I am here to address any of your questions and concerns. DNG Capital Corp is getting ready to formally introduce SAVER EXPRESS to the members early next week. The developer is very excited to present this opportunity to everyone.

I can certainly understand the position you are in and rest assured the new developer and Mr. Thompson continue to work on your request as they are both dedicated to providing you with he quality vacations that you expect with the highest level of service. 

Do not hesitate to contact me with any further questions. I will be in touch the moment I have more information.

Sincerely,

Amanda LaRosee
Member Services
DNG Capital Corp*_

Whatever results I get, I will post the outcome here as soon as I have them.

Bob

PS These reservations were made back in February, long before the new reservations policy. Lynda MacPherson and company had no problems in taking our reservations and payment.


----------



## olschool

*member since Aug, 2008*



PapaBearAB said:


> The only other point I make before running out for the evening is the sentence
> 
> "if you wish to make a reservation you can do so at any time and if Castles and Condos is not complete when you wish to visit they we will provide comparable accomodation at no or limited additional cost"
> 
> so those of you that already have reservations (not waiting list for reservations) that were approved by C&C (and not perhaps those with reservations approved by M Dreams, but hopefully both will be honoured), contact Resorts Advantage and then let us know by posting here what they say about your reservation
> 
> and for those that don't yet have reservations, I doubt Resorts Advantage will be taking them yet, but let me know if they are - 90 days to restart construction and then 10 months to completion is 13 months, which puts us in August 2010 - so it will be interesting when Resorts Advantage will start to actually book reservations therefore for fall 2010 and winter 2011, and what they will do with those that might want to use a 2009 m week they were gauranteed (likely will be told again that you can only carry it forward) - I certainly will be trying to book as soon as I can for next fall, so I will let you know how that turns out
> 
> if you find out sooner, let me know
> 
> FOR THOSE ALSO KEEPING PRIVATE CONTACT WITH ME, LET ME KNOW WHETHER YOU GOT THE LETTER, SO I CAN CORRELATE THAT WITH WHAT WE KNOW ABOUT WHETHER YOU ARE PAID IN FULL AND WHETHER YOU HAVE A CONTRACT WITH M DREAMS OR OTHER COMPANY - I will then report back as to whether any correlation was found (unless Mr. Demare cares to let us know right away anyway who got the letter and who did not)
> 
> thanks
> 
> Joe Faubert



We bought early on if they started selling in July of 08, we bought in Aug, 2008. Contract reads- M Dreams Construction S.A. de C.V. and we've paid in full.  We have received correspondance letters/emails so far letting us know of changes. 
We were there at the end of June to check on progress & it was a ghost town compared to when we were there for our presentation. With different players, too, none of the staff we seen the first time. The unit they showed us back in 2008, was completed, but that was all they would show us.
Hoping this construction all gets back on track, because it is a beautiful spot!


----------



## olschool

*big promises*



arkangel said:


> The over-riding "push" that had us buy at C&C was the promise that Grand Xcapes would buy our other timeshare.  In fact, we have a piece of paper which says it's a "binding agreement", signed and dated, that this would occur within 6 months.  Well, it's 6 months and Grand Xcapes says they have no such agreement with us.........  Is anyone else in this same boat?  We're gasping for air enough as it is with the C&C deal!  We just shake our heads at the fact that we are educated, grandparent-aged, supposedly mature, level headed adults.  How could we be so naive????  Thank you, Joe, so much for all your work here.  And how thankful we are for this blog!!!



We were promised guaranteed rental on 2 registered weeks. They told us to do this through CPW (Corporate Paradis Weeks, Inc) which was just a sales pitch, just wonder how they could do it with a clear conscious!  We, too, are old enough to know this was probably to good to be true. Hoping & praying that we have the promised resort to use our registered weeks at!


----------



## olschool

*post on facebook*



indigo502 said:


> It just occured to me that Joe mentioned he hasn't seen any membership numbers below the "100" mark, but my membership is ICC0028, so I guess I was one of the first purchasers.  I've just sent off an email and a copy of my contract and letter from Tracy confirming I'm paid in full.  I'll await confirmation from Silvia.  I've also put a C&C post on Twitter and will re-post each day in hopes of finding more owners.



Our membership number is close, we must have been there about the same time  
I put a post on Facebook for Castles & Condos hoping to let other owners know about this BBS, power in numbers!


----------



## olschool

*change facebook*



olschool said:


> Our membership number is [removed], we must have been there about the same time
> I put a post on Facebook for Castles & Condos hoping to let other owners know about this BBS, power in numbers!



I deleted that page on facebook, I read you couldn't have 2 going on, I'll try to figure out how to get it out there, hopefully.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*Amanda, Saver Express, other stuff for C&C members*

The count of C&C contract holders I am in communication with is now 40! Some members are just finding these TUG posts for the first time only now. That implies that many more will yet hopefully find these TUG posts, and we will thus get to be a bigger group yet.

I caution members to be careful of how much personal and contract identification data one provides in posts on-line in this forum, as it is a public forum. Two of the C&C members I am in contact with are planning to create a web-site with a user-id and password protected private section for C&C members only. We will have to determine which applicants for membership on this web site are truly members and not imposters. Thus things like contract # and contact information and unit size etc might be criteria to help us do that. If it is already public knowledge, then that information is not reliable.

Now for the good news. It is becoming more and more likley that DNG will be honoring the core element of the C&C residence club membership, that being use of the Castles and Condos resort by the membership during a registered week, and also m-weeks if available. What else we get is what will take time to find out. Some minor proof that DNG is serious about honoring the contracts is that we know that some C&C members who already had reservations for 2009 already were put up in alternative accomodations in PV this year, and that DNG continues to work towards being in contact with all members and listening to their concerns and hoping to put C&C accomodation in place for registered weeks and continue to sell more timeshare weeks at C&C (DNG says through Amanda LaRosee that there is plenty of space available still, though in my opinion this is yet to be proven, but this is what Amanda says "Let me assure you that there is more than a sufficient amount of inventory available. The resort is far from full.").

Amanda LaRosee has sent emails to some of you already. If you have asked a question recently through Keith Thomson of Saver Express, through Resorts Advantage, or through castlesandcondospv at gmail.com to Sylvia or Mae, your questions has probably now been routed to Amanda. Amanda has been very recently hired by DNG to be the "new head of member services for DNG Capial Corp" and will handle the C&C customer relations for DNG. I am not sure whether Sylvia and Mae at DNG are assigned to her, or will go back to doing other work for DNG, but my guess is probably the latter (from Amanda, "Mae and Silvia are still here - they have other responsibilities and are not able to keep up with member correspondence"). In another email to me, Amanda also gave her role as "your new Member Service Representative", not mentioning being head of Member Services, so likely this is a one person member services department, but time will tell, perhaps Sylvia helping out when Amanda is away or needs extra support?

We expect DNG to issue a formal email to all C&C residence club members this week, likely first half of the week, regarding Amanda and regarding Saver Express also, either in separate releases or in a single email. There is a good chance other C&C members will beat me to the punch of announcing this letter has gone out and will have posted it's contents. 

When that letter is posted has having been issued, if you are a C&C member and do not receive that email within 24 hours, I strongly recommend you contact Amanda as soon as possible. She is likely answering any email to castelsandcondospv at gmail.com, or will be providing her specific gmail address to each of us.

Amanda has noted "Resorts Advantage will remain as your Reservations and Accounting Contact", but I believe for reservations this will only apply once the C&C resort is ready for timeshare use. Use of M-weeks not at C&C will be done via Saver Express, likely through their web site via accounts C&C members may be provided with (re quote from Amanda "when you are enrolled you will be able to " (book a reservation at another resort is implied from context). Use of M-weeks at C&C is likely to be very limited, probably mostly during low season, since your contracts say "subject to availability", an escape clause really.

One comment I find confusing from Amanda is "DNG Capital Corp and Mr. Thomson are continuously working on a solution for reservations which is why Resort Advantage is not taking reservations at this time and those requesting were being directed to Mr. Thomson so he could explain this". Yet Amanda also states that reservations will be done by Resorts Advantage. So I expect that, as I noted above, reservations will be done through Resorts Advantage if you want to stay at C&C, and m-weeks not used at C&C will be booked through Saver Express. Since Keith Thomson of Saver Express has indicated to me that likely each C&C member will get "unlimited use" of Saver Express (and thus for unlimited weeks I would assume) then it really does not matter how many m-weeks you have for use if you use them outside of C&C, and in fact will be independent of whether you use an m-week at C&C - I doubt that will reduce the number of weeks you have to use through Saver Express, since there is no guarantee as to the maximimum price you will pay for a week booked through Saver Express (but an m-week at C&C has a maximum price - your registered week price).

I believe there are concerns for some members that were planning to mostly rent their registered weeks or even pay for and rent also m-weeks, or were planning on booking and exchanging registered weeks or m-weeks. I suspect if you wanted to rent an m-week at C&C, that you could try and book an m-week there, likely low season, and could then rent it out privately, as your contract does allow it. Will you be able to book a registered week or M-week at C&C and then exchange it? How? Perhaps through an Interval Exchange membership, but I don't think we will see that as part of the package offered to us, and that C&C will not be a member resort of Interval Exchange? But I am only speculating, and I hope I am wrong. I will expect Amanda will need to clarify this, but that it will not come out from the first email blast to members that DNG will do.

We will be asked to sign new contracts. From Amanda, "New contracts will indeed need to be signed by all members and DNG Capital Corp is busy with this process as we speek." When we see the new contracts we will know then how much we are losing in expected other non-core privileges outside of the use of a registered week and m-weeks, and each will have to decide whether to sign the new contract or argue for a better deal with DNG or through legal recourse. Or perhaps DNG would offer refunds, but I doubt it, but time will tell.

Regarding extra privileges like golf and driver service and II membership and yacht club and "platinum preferred membership", Amanda had this reply to me: "If M Dreams/Hotels paid enrollment fees to an outside company for additional services such as golf, yacht, and/or exchange affiliation then members would be entitled to those services." ... "The 'M' weeks will be available to use subject to availability. I am not sure what services will be provided to members staying at the resort at this time. I will update you as I find out."  

I speculate almost with certainty that most likely M Dreams did not pay yet any enrollment fees to an outside company for additional services in the case of almost all contracts, and so likely it will just be up to DNG and Saver Express as to "what services will be provided to members staying at the resort", and I mention Saver Express because they will be selling any new memberships (there will be new memberships, as that is why Saver Express is involved).

However, I do note that the golf privileges are referred to in the core contract in at least my case, in the "addendum", as are free use of any gym or spa facilities there (but will there be any facilities? - Keith thinks so), and tennis courts if any (but there are none).

The other concern I would have for the new contracts is whether they will have wording that keeps them perpetual. The contract in its internal rules and regulations pages states the contract is in perpetuity. One of the big selling points of the contract is that one could pass them on to one's children and the new contract holders would have the same booking privileges. But the contract also states that "internal rules and regulations" can be amended from time to time by the residence provider where necessary.

That's all for now. I will continue to pose specific questions to Amanda and others from time to time as I have done so already that resulted in some of the answers mentioned above. 

In my opinion, the developer DNG was aware of the privileges being offered by the company contracted to do its sales, or should have been through due dilligence, as it (DNG) was in communication (via Donald Busby and his representatives) with the sales company (via Fraser Smith and Daniel Mamann), and that this could be proven. It could also likley be proven that the provider, though now DNG Capital Corp, and previously Castles and Condos SA de PV, were essentially controlled by the same person and existed for the same purpose and thus have the same obligations. Thus in my opinion DNG Capital Corp should be obligated to provide its members with the privileges the sales company offered, as I am certain that DNG was aware of what privileges were being offered (ie II membership, Platinum Preferred Membership, etc). Whether we get that, time will tell.

Joe Faubert


----------



## PapaBearAB

*DNG letter to C&C members, 24 Aug 2009*

ok, so I happened to be on-line when the email came, so maybe I am first to post the letter from DNG - though it does not say very much at all, so hopefully many more details will be flushed out before 15 Sep 2009 when Saver Express takes over sales and marketting, which does not affect existing members too much except perhaps being able to do bookings at other resorts through Saver Express, maybe even regardless of how many m-weeks you have, but nothing said about that in this email content

here it is ...  if you did not get this email today, contact Amanda LaRosee at DNG, email amanda.larosee at gmail.com (replace ' at ' with '@') - I provide that email instead of the castlesandcondospv email because Amanda sent out the announcement using her named gmail account, not the generic C&C one ..

(logo left out, the first line of the letterhead under the logo being a little ironic at this time - "the best investment you can ever make" - let's hope that turns out still to be true)



Castles and Condos, a Development by DNG Mexico

August 24, 2009

Dear Member:

In the interests of keeping you informed and updated with recent changes we wish to bring to your attention the following additional information.
Further to our letter dated July 25, 2009 regarding the change of developer from Condos and Castles to DNG CAPITAL CORP. S.A. DE C.V.; at this time we are pleased to announce the appointment of SAVER EXPRESS as the new sales and marketing team as of September 15, 2009. SAVER EXPRESS is highly regarded in the private resort industry and we have every confidence that they will provide an excellent standard of service to our current and future members.

At this time I would like to take the opportunity to introduce myself, Amanda LaRosee, as your new director of Member Services. I bring significant experience in the private resort sector and I am committed to provide the highest standard of service to all members. Should you have any concerns or comments please do not hesitate to contact me and I would be most pleased to offer assistance.

Sincerely,

Amanda LaRosee
Member Services
DNG Capital Corp.
Amanda.larosee@gmail.com
castlesandcondospv@gmail.com
Tel: (322) 2216464 Ext. 130

Contact details for Reservations and Collections at Resorts Advantage:
Reservations: Castles&Condos@Resorts-Advantage.com
Payments: Castles&CondosCollections@Resorts-Advantage.com


----------



## KHilljr

*Also an owner at Castles and Condos*

Hello, We also purchased 2 weeks at C&C back in Aug of 08.  Along with our time, we were told that we would have XX weeks to use in either HSI or II.  We have still never been able to get an answer / membership number to II.  Pl

Anyone that is keeping track of other owners - please contact me.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*some stats on types of units, impact on m-weeks, rentals, exchanges*

of the 40 C&C residence club members I am or have been in contact with,
(2 others were Enchantment owners)
1 for sure has received their money back from their credit card company,
and another got a refund right after they purchased

another uncounted owner I have not confirmed is a timeshare owner, so ignoring that one for now (CaptainCaveman1945)

so I am doing stats based on 38 current owners

PAID-IN-FULLS
just over half of you have indicated you are paid-in-full already, and only a handfull have said they are monthly, and the rest not indicated yet, so likely at least 2/3 of the respondents have paid in full, but this number perhaps cannot be projected across all contact count estimates proportionally, because those paid in full are perhaps more likely to search the internet for more information on the status of the resort 

UNIT TYPES:
of those that have indicated their type of season
there is only one summer-only user (1 Studio) 
and only 1 1BR is an anytime user,
and only 1 Studio is an anytime user,
remainder all winter users, 
but 10 of the 38 have not indicated the season of use yet

2 have not replied back to confirm type of suite yet

  1 is a 3-bedroom purchaser
  5 are 2-bedroom purchasers, but 1 alternating years only
26 are 1-bedroom purchasers, but 9 alternating years only,
     but 2 of the every-year users have 2 registered weeks, not 1
     so that is only equivalent of about 23 registered weeks
  4 are studio purchasers


REGISTERED AND M-WEEK ESTIMATES

so there are about 33 registered yearly weeks from 38 purchasers, if there were 300 purchasers, there would be, projected, 260 registered weeks, or about 5 units worth tied up for the year IF THERE ARE 300 PURCHASERS, and that includes summer time, when there is really no demand, so one could consider likely at least 2/3 to 3/4 of the registered weeks in winter season already spoken for (and the rest likely to be sold by Saver Express) - AND THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE M-WEEKS

there are also about 52 m-weeks for the 38 purchasers when accounting for alternating years and whether people had 0,1,2 or 3 m-weeks, so projected over 300 members, if there are that many, that is 410 m-weeks, so that is 8 more units tied up just in m-weeks if everyone used their m-weeks and used them at the resort

SO IF THERE ARE 300 PURCHASERS (there likley is somewhat less), then you can be sure m-weeks will be a scarce resorce, so one can see the need for DNG to have purchasers using m-weeks elsewhere and thus, since their are no other m-resorts available now, the importance of the Saver Express deal with DNG is readily apparent

BUT MAYBE THERE ARE ONLY 200 VALID COMPLETED CONTRACTS OUT THERE ?

but we do not know how many purchasers there really are, and how many are platinum and how many silver, and how many of each type of suite and for how many weeks, so it is all a guessing game, with the biggest factor also being that Saver Express will still be selling more suites, so my guess is there will be very few m-weeks available, and no m-weeks available during winter season

I hope to get an answer from the developer as to how many timeshare units there are physically for each type of unit size, and to confirm there are only 9 timeshare units, but even if we don't get any more data, don't count on using many m-weeks at C&C, so in my opinion go for the Saver Express deal when it is offered, if the terms of the deal and the new contracts with DNG that will come out sooner or later seam reasonable

certainly you should not count on renting or exchanging any of the m-weeks that you have acquired in your contract - there just won't be any to rent or exchange in the time-periods people will want to use C&C - you likely will be able to book and then rent or exchange your registered week once C&C completed, but that's all

just an educated guess

Joe Faubert


----------



## pittle

PapaBearAB said:


> certainly you should not count on renting or exchanging any of the m-weeks that you have acquired in your contract - there just won't be any to rent or exchange in the time-periods people will want to use C&C - you likely will be able to book and then rent or exchange your registered week once C&C completed, but that's all
> 
> just an educated guess



I figured that out right after all of you started posting about m-weeks - I just did not want to be the bearer of more bad news. 

I have owned timeshares for 19 years, and several have bonus weeks with some name or another, so I knew how they worked.  The salesmen always tell you that you can use the extra week to rent or exchange, but that seldom happens.  At the MP, if you own only register one week, you cannot exchange your bonus week, so I did not figure that was possible at C&C either.  I also knew that being such a small resort, if everyone had just one bonus week, once they sold 1/2 the units, it would be hard to get use of your bonus week (m-week) unless you went to one of their other resorts.  Now we know there will not be other resorts, so we are basically out of luck.

We just need to hope that we get our register week!


----------



## toogoodtobetrue

deleting duplicate message


----------



## toogoodtobetrue

*Feeling Burned*

Hello All,

I have read through many of the messages on this thread and feel I have to join in.

My wife and I bought into C & C in December '08 and we got all of the same sales appeals and exagerated claims that have been touched on by others. We fell for it and wish we hadn't.

I contracted with a rental agency out of Scottsdale, AZ earlier this year to help rent our 1 or 2 weeks. The agency was recommended to us by our C & C sale agent, Art Denning. I contacted them after reading all of these messages. They replied that they are heading to PV today and will be back early next week. They are going to check things out and get back to me. I'll let you know what they report.

Yesterday, I also contacted via email the partner names on the letter all the buyers received a couple months back to basically ask about how this all impacts our contract and had the same questions as many of you. I heard back fairly promptly from Rob Anderson who said he is not affiliated with the C & C project. Boy, now isn't that good news from someone who is listed on a letter we all recently received and already he appears to be bugging out.

Like you, I'm tyring to get to the heart of this and simply hope at this point that the condo project will be completed and that we will have at least some of the things promised at the time of sale. This may have to go to some sort of legal action but I'm hoping not.

We just wanted to have some fun.

Toogoodtobetrue


----------



## toogoodtobetrue

*To Pappa Bear*

You can count us a fully paid owner of a 1 bedroom for 2 weeks.

I'd be curious to know if anyone has recently tried to get their money back.

Toogoodtobetrue
Wisconsin


----------



## Skins

toogoodtobetrue said:


> You can count us a fully paid owner of a 1 bedroom for 2 weeks.
> 
> I'd be curious to know if anyone has recently tried to get their money back.
> 
> Toogoodtobetrue
> Wisconsin



We purchased in Nov '08 and made our down payment by credit card. We paid the balance off by credit card about a month later to secure a full payment "discount".

Contacted the credit card company about a month ago which could have resolved the issue if the purchase(s) had been made within the last 90 days. So we could be out some big bucks if the C&C development doesn't come to fruition.

Bob Forsythe


----------



## toogoodtobetrue

*Thanks Bob*

Appreciate hearing back from you.  We transferred our 6 month interest free credit card to a home equity which we are now paying.  Yes, we could be out some big bucks indeed.  Hope the project goes through.
toogoodtobetrue


----------



## seminole

Bob, 

We did tell them that the alternate site was unacceptable because two individual kitchens is not the same as a two br condo with kitchen.  I requested a refund.

Their response was that they had no paperwork concerning the reservation or the payment (but they were willing to make accomodations??? anyway.  Also, because of misrepresentations, the M & M people (through Lydia) promised to waive my annual payment for 2009.  Amanda was unaware of this also.

I sent Amanda all my confirmation material as well as an email confirming that M & M had agreed to pay my 2009 maintenance (which should be applied to 2010 since the place is not available for use now).


Earlier this week I got another email, this time from Amanda LaRossee, still trying to get me to accept the alternate site.  She said she was checking into the 2009 dues.

Tomorrow I intend to call Amanda and find out where I stand on all this.

I'll keep TUG informed


----------



## toogoodtobetrue

*Amanda*

Hello,

Thanks for your message.  Who is Amanda L. with and how can she be contacted?

toogoodtobetrue


----------



## pittle

*Amanda LaRosse*

Amanda LaRosee
Member Services
DNG Capital Corp.
Amanda.larosee@gmail.com
castlesandcondospv@gmail.com
Tel: (322) 2216464 Ext. 130

See post #158 and the letter she sent to many owners.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*discount yacht rental club news*

For those of you that actually paid a separate billing or line item for membership in a yacht club discount rental program, which I believe is the minority of the C&C members, most of us just getting it as a freebee tossed into the sales package, which means you got nothing, but for those that paid for that membership (I think that was an option in the early memberships), there is a good chance your money was passed on to the yacht club discount rental outfit, if the following is any indication of how others may fare in this issue, this next paragraph from an Enchantment member that did go out on a yacht when he bought his M-Hotels Enchantment unit, and who is now going out on a boat through the club again:

"I was wondering - were C&C people offered yacht memberships also? I know some people posting on the forums were concerned whether or not these memberships would be honored. Just thought it would be of interest that we contacted dream yachtclub and made reservations for a sailing trip when we go to PV in December. Our contract with the yachtclub was separate
from the Enchantment contract, so if anyone has one, it should be good in any of the locations they serve (Cabo, PV, Cancun, and Acupulco) regardless of the development status of the timeshare projects."

that's all on the yacht package that I can tell you


----------



## PapaBearAB

*very encouraging news from call and after visit to C&C*

I spoke with Amanda LaRossee on Friday, and even better, a C&C residence club member met her in person on Saturday and went with her to view the Castles and Condos building.

But first a brief note on my conversation with Amanda. 

She noted that construction had already begun again, and that the developer (DNG) will likely not take all 10 months to complete the project construction, aiming for a significantly shorter time period, noting that in general a building that is under construction does not bring in any revenue, so it is in DNG's best interest to complete the building as soon as it can.

Amanda noted she would take pictures and provide updates about every two weeks by email to members via the email distribution list she has been building, updating, and using, and that she hoped to take pictures this past weekend (29/30 August 2009)

She also noted that those that have booked reservations at time of purchase and had those reservations at one time confirmed and paid for are again being offerred alternative accomodation, so if this category is you the reader, then Amanda will be contacting you, as will then Resorts Advantage also, but she also pleaded for those that have only requested a reservation but never had it confirmed, and those hoping to request a reservation, need to hold off for awhile until many other higher priorities are first addresed such as contacting all members, addressing contracts and contract changes, resuming construction and getting it moving, etc.

Finally, I have kept this under wraps until at least the first meeting occurred so as not to get false hopes up, but the meeting did occur, so I add this information now and hope to follow it up with more information later this week when the C&C member who visited C&C and Amanda this week has a chance to write a report regarding the visit and any answers that might have been given to the prepared questions brought along.

We have had a C&C member visit PV this past weekend (29 & 30 August 2009) and the person has had a very recently arranged meeting with Amanda LaRosee and has gone to the C&C site also with her (construction definately appeared to have resumed, but no construction was happening on that day, as the weather was extremely windy that day), and the member has taken pictures, and definately a meeting did take place on Saturday for certain, but also the member was expected to go back to the site Sunday (30 Aug) and meet with someone else in DNG or perhaps Keith Thomson or perhaps both who had better knowledge of C&C and could better answer questions (Amanda was not even sure who would represent DNG at this second meeting), the intent being to get more answers to specific questions the member and I have put forward, some questions of which may not be answered and at this time, but hoping at least some of them would be. I will post more about this as soon as I know more about the Sunday meeting, but suffice to say for now that the member has some construction knowledge and was certain from what the person saw that construction at C&C had resumed.

I wish to thank this member on behalf of all of us C&C members for this dedicated person having made a special trip to Puerto Vallarta from another part of Mexico while at the other location on business, having driven in a car to PV, using the weekend that could have been used for personal relaxation or work or a sooner trip home, and I don't think there are many of us that would be willing to drive cross-country in Mexico given the potential for serious problems and personal risk. Thus sincere thanks, and thanks for the good news, related below, and hopefully the Sunday meeting at C&C not yet reported on went well and was informative.

I also add this. A C&C residence club member is soon to launch a private web site for C&C members only, where we can be more connected with information we may not want to be as public about, or want to present more detail on that would be done publically, and that will be announced in the next week or two. Another member was also going to do the same, and hopefully they are talking to each other and we end up with only one web site, and I have passed their information on to each other with their permissions. I will be contacting the members I know of about this web site when it is time to start it up and allow members to register. We also need to first determine how we will insure each member is legitimate. 

That's all for now. Report on C&C visit to follow as soon as time permits. Some information may only be provided by private email to those members we know of, so if you are a member but still lurking, contact me at joefaubert at shaw.ca (replace ' at ' with '@')


----------



## Skins

*Comparable Accommodations*



seminole said:


> Bob,
> 
> We did tell them that the alternate site was unacceptable because two individual kitchens is not the same as a two br condo with kitchen.  I requested a refund.
> 
> Their response was that they had no paperwork concerning the reservation or the payment (but they were willing to make accomodations??? anyway.  Also, because of misrepresentations, the M & M people (through Lydia) promised to waive my annual payment for 2009.  Amanda was unaware of this also.
> 
> I sent Amanda all my confirmation material as well as an email confirming that M & M had agreed to pay my 2009 maintenance (which should be applied to 2010 since the place is not available for use now).
> 
> 
> Earlier this week I got another email, this time from Amanda LaRossee, still trying to get me to accept the alternate site.  She said she was checking into the 2009 dues.
> 
> Tomorrow I intend to call Amanda and find out where I stand on all this.
> 
> I'll keep TUG informed



I was upbeat a while back because they offered us "comparable accommodations" at Villa Quinta del Mar. It was basically in the same location as C&C with the same type of view. It didn't appear that any units had a kitchen or that the rooms were of similar size as C&C.

The kicker was when we had to purchase the mandatory all inclusive package that would cost $75 per day per person.  For our 2 week stay, it would add $2100 on top of the maintenance fees we've already paid for our reservations. We have a couple of problems with that idea because:
1) we purchased a C&C unit with a full kitchen - there's a reason for that.
2) we made our reservations in for Nov 8 - 22 to coincide with the XV Annual Gourmet Food Festival in Puerto Vallarta. Our intentions are to attend several of their food & wine pairings and other events (we did some of this last year and it was great!), so staying at an all-inclusive place makes no sense.
3) we already own an all inclusive timeshare in Vallarta and if we wanted all inclusive for this period we could have gone there
4) Forget that we don't want to fork out more big bucks for something we don't want at this time, our oldest daughter and her husband will be going with us and they can't afford the extra $$, well for that matter, we can't either.

*Seminole*:  When you asked for a refund and DNG requested a receipt - When we first thought that Villa Quinta del Mar would be acceptable (prior to the mandatory all inclusive), they also asked us for a receipt or confirmation number which I provided. Also, as to the rooms with kitchens you were offered, what resort was that?  

I was at first reluctant to post any info on our negotiations for the "comparable accommodations" until I had a final resolution but I thought it could benefit anyone else out there in a similar situation.

Also, we, too, were told that the 2009 fees would be waived if we didn't use our weeks. If we used them, we had to pay the maintenance fee.

Will post more as we progress......

Bob

** Follow up to comparable accommodations:  Just got off the phone with Amanda a short time ago and it looks like Villa Quinta del Mar is the only resort for the comparable accommodations. I was originally wondering what they could find that would be conquerable to C&C. The all-inclusive element is NOT an option, although she will check further because of our reasons stated above. It looks like any refunds are out since DNG did not receive any of those monies, but she stated they would carry over the amount to the subsequent years until it is used up.  An item in our contract states that if C&C cannot find comparable accommodations, they would reimburse us for ALL our travel expenses.  I really doubt if that will come through as they can't even reimburse us for the paid in full C&C reservation. We have fully paid airfare for 4 and would lose a fair sum if I hadn't made alternative arrangements with one of our timeshare properties (Grand Mayan).  Hope everyone can make their vacations happen!


PS  Thanks for the encouraging news, PapaBear!


----------



## pittle

PapaBearAB said:


> For those of you that actually paid a separate billing or line item for membership in a yacht club discount rental program, which I believe is the minority of the C&C members, most of us just getting it as a freebee tossed into the sales package, which means you got nothing, but for those that paid for that membership (I think that was an option in the early memberships), there is a good chance your money was passed on to the yacht club discount rental outfit, if the following is any indication of how others may fare in this issue, this next paragraph from an Enchantment member that did go out on a yacht when he bought his M-Hotels Enchantment unit, and who is now going out on a boat through the club again:
> 
> "I was wondering - were C&C people offered yacht memberships also? I know some people posting on the forums were concerned whether or not these memberships would be honored. Just thought it would be of interest that we contacted dream yachtclub and made reservations for a sailing trip when we go to PV in December. Our contract with the yachtclub was separate
> from the Enchantment contract, so if anyone has one, it should be good in any of the locations they serve (Cabo, PV, Cancun, and Acupulco) regardless of the development status of the timeshare projects."
> 
> that's all on the yacht package that I can tell you



We also got the Dreams Yacht Club Membership and a comlimentary sunset sail in PV back in November - we did not pay extra for the yacht club membership.  In late December, we got an email from the Dreams Yacht Club with a bill for our annual mf ($276) with them.  We paid these in January and are planning to book a boating trip in November when we are in Cabo.  I have been in contact with them via email as recently as last week.


----------



## lovemexicovillas

We are an owner at CandC.  Deal just with Sylvia.  Busby owns the property.  We went on the yacht and had alternative accommodations when we went down.  The Mann group was a scam and ripped off Busby, but the owner Busby is making it right.  Questions...I will see if I can help. We were down there a couple of months ago.   bonniegprice@yahoo.com


----------



## lovemexicovillas

The Villa Del Mar does not have a kitchen for you to cook in, but the staff and food is 5 star.  Perfect view.


----------



## Skins

lovemexicovillas said:


> The Villa Del Mar does not have a kitchen for you to cook in, but the staff and food is 5 star.  Perfect view.



Didn't know about the kitchen aspect. The resort looks great and it would certainly do for our plans there for the Gourmet Food Festival. VQ del Mar would be acceptable but the all inclusive is NOT OPTIONAL and is $75 a day per person adding $4200 to our costs for our 2 week vacation.  But why is there a kitchen in the room when the all inclusive element is mandatory?

I've heard the food is great and would love to partake but only for a limited number of days.

Also, who is Sylvia that you mentioned in your earlier post?  If that person is the same Silvia (Herrera) that was listed as a contact along with Mae Garcia, Daniel Busby, et al in our communications from C&C, I have emailed all of them and have not heard a peep from any of them.  The only people to have contacted me that is affiliated with the resort is Keith Thomson and Amanda LaRosse.  What contact info do you have for her?

Bob


----------



## seminole

Bob (message # 173)

I too got a similar reply from Amanda regarding the refund.  I had paid for the rental through Master Card.  I contacted them and am in process is disputing the charge (which was made in March).  They told me that even though the transaction was outside the 120 day period for filing a dispute, since the product (the rental) had be promised for November and could not be provided, I could still dispute the charge.  The big question mark relates to whether or not this will do any good.  Since the payment was to M Hotels, they may not be possible to recover money for me (if they are bankrupt or without assets).  Time will tell.

Although I might have some sympathy for DNG, it C & C IS their responsibility now and if they want to curry the favor of owners, they are not making a very good start.


----------



## Skins

seminole said:


> Bob (message # 173)
> 
> I too got a similar reply from Amanda regarding the refund.  I had paid for the rental through Master Card.  I contacted them and am in process is disputing the charge (which was made in March).  They told me that even though the transaction was outside the 120 day period for filing a dispute, since the product (the rental) had be promised for November and could not be provided, I could still dispute the charge.  The big question mark relates to whether or not this will do any good.  Since the payment was to M Hotels, they may not be possible to recover money for me (if they are bankrupt or without assets).  Time will tell.
> 
> Although I might have some sympathy for DNG, it C & C IS their responsibility now and if they want to curry the favor of owners, they are not making a very good start.



Seminole,

We did get an update from Amanda that she negotiated with VQdelM and offered us a downsized meal plan at $50 a day pp (breakfast & lunch w/all drinks).  Although pretty reasonable, we went over to the kid's house for dinner last night (oldest daughter & soon to be husband) and discussed our alternatives. I've checked the rates for VQdelM on the web and though it would be a deal even when factored in the meal plan (VQdelMar runs about $300 per night per room at that time of year PLUS the meal plan $$), we decided to use one of our other timeshares (Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta - got lucky and made reservations for the exact same dates of travel we planned) for several reasons. We're going down there for the XV Annual Gourmet Food Festival and partake in the food related activities so the meal plan would almost be a waste.

Are you still planning on going down there for your November reservations?

Bob

PS  I, too, have some sympathy for DNG and understand their situation, but when they assume the project, they also assume the liabilities.  But I'd much rather DNG complete the project than getting our money back for our reservations.  The maintenance fee payment is minimal in comparison to our fully paid "ownership".


----------



## kscar

*Email from Amanda*

Hello Fellow Castles and Condo members. We have received an email from Amanda Larosee today. This is the content of that email:

_Hola from sunny Puerto Vallarta Mr. and Mrs. Carlson,

My name is Amanda LaRosee, I am your new head of Member Services at DNG Capital Corp. I am trying to reach you regarding your account status on your Castles and Condos contract. I am working to update our records and I am showing that your account has a balance owing. It is very important to have your account current at this time to recieve the new program coming in the next few weeks. Please contact me by phone or email at your earliest convenience to discuss your account. If you do call me here, please let me know you are calling long distance and I will call you back. I look forward to hearing back from you. 

You may also contact Resort Advantage directly toll free 1-866-944-2213 ext 2473 (Adrian Toca)

Please also confirm that you have been receiving updates from DNG Capital Corp on July 25, 2009 and August 24, 2009. 
-- 
Sincerely,
Amanda LaRosee
Member Services
DNG Capital Corp.
amanda.larosee@gmail.com
011-52-322-221-6464 ext 130 _

We are a paid in full member since May 26th, 2009. I immediately called Adrian Toca to confirm that he had received our paid in full certificate (a copy). He did confirm. He also offered to send that info to Amanda via email and cc me. He has already done that. In my conversation with Adrian, I was able to confirm that things are progressing, but slowly. He passed on answering some specific questions, deferring to Amanda. I have emailed those questions to Amanda. We'll see if she answers those questions. I asked about the updated pictures that Amanda (?) promised Joe she would send to all members. Adrian said he had a website that had some pictures. He gave me the site that Pittle's pictures are posted on at google (picasaweb)!! I told him I had already seen them (great pics BTW). But, they are from 2008. He told me to ask Amanda about those, so I did in my email to her. Adrian did mention that he feels things will be finished inside of the 10 months. He also assured me that Resorts Advantage would not do business with scam artists. Take that information for what it's worth. Obviously, at this point, we would like to see some progress (IMHO).

Anyway, don't panic when and if you get an email from Amanda. Just reply back with your information.

Kurt and Sue


----------



## kscar

*A Bit More Info to Share*

I would also like to share this tidbit: Adrian stated that DNG bought this property. I should have asked him who they bought it from, since we were under the impression they owned it from the start. I didn't. He also stated that DNG bought the vacation club? along with assuming over a million dollars in debt. I did not pursue any of this because to me it doesn't really matter. I just offer it here as some more information others may wish to pursue.

My wife and I just want what we purchased, the right to use a month at Castles and Condos.

Kurt and Sue


----------



## TimeShare Junky

kscar said:


> I would also like to share this tidbit: Adrian stated that DNG bought this property. I should have asked him who they bought it from, since we were under the impression they owned it from the start. I didn't. He also stated that DNG bought the vacation club? along with assuming over a million dollars in debt. I did not pursue any of this because to me it doesn't really matter. I just offer it here as some more information others may wish to pursue.
> 
> My wife and I just want what we purchased, the right to use a month at Castles and Condos.
> 
> Kurt and Sue



I almost bought here after the sales people cursed Belaire. But I only lost
one week at Belaire, I can imagine how much you lost.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*lets be positive; also new update soon; web site info soon too;*

Hello C&C members,

lets be positive; also new update soon; web site info soon too (brief mention at bottom of this post);

I want to invite every C&C member to stay as positive as possible. Unlike at the Enchantment (so far at least), those responsible for building Castles & Condos and deciding to make a large part of it timeshare units continue to keep in touch with us despite their financial losses to date and continue to work on finishing the construction and also getting us timeshare members as much for our membership money as is financially viable.

I am confident at this time that the C&C resort will be finished in 2010, most likely in the first half and as soon as possible, and we will all, if we so choose, get the chance to stay there on a regular basis from year to year thereafter (or binannually if that is your membership), and hopefully including the year 2010. An update on that is all coming soon, including, I believe, answers to many questions posed by myself and others. There is some delay in that the C&C member who did visit PV last weekend and met with Amanda and with another resort rep the next day became almost gravely ill for almost all of this week and has not had time to get pictures to me or pass on answers to many questions asked. We wish him the fullest recovery and thank him for taking the time to make a side trip from elsewhere in Mexico to get the visit in. Pictures will not be really good because of the heavy rains and winds that came with the recent hurricane that missed PV but still brought ugly weather conditions there. More pictures however have been arranged.

I agree with recent posters that primarily, despite all other problems that might have to do with our contracts and/or reservations, that most members want more than anything else that otherwise is minor to see DNG complete the project and get us into it. 

I agree that "there is no comparable accomodation", and indeed in my opinion, despite the beautifull resort with 5-star rating that it is, even "Villa Quinta Del Mar" (VQDM) is not comparable to C&C, but for those with already committed and booked reservations due to whatever contract item or ammendment at signing resulted in that, it is better to have VQDM than not having anywhere to go in the meantime until C&C is complete, as other options are going to cost the developer much more (as I think DNG or Donald Busby also owns the VQDM), and I would rather see most of the financial focus and other efforts be on getting the C&C building completed and the contracts modified to ones that will work for all. Though the daily non-optional all-inclusive meal and drink fee is very expensive at VQDM, most of you are not committed by bookings to go to PV yet if you don't want to, so the whole issue is not important to most members. For those that have already been or will soon have to go there, myself included who has a reservation in October that cannot be moved because of a very important commitment I made to be there with some planned guests a long time ago, I will stomach the charges this one time. 4 people for 7 days is $2100, plus my weekly fee, but I am still looking forward to the trip, and I am looking forward to staying at VQDM, and hopefully will even have the opportunity to meet Amanda and others at DNG, and maybe even Kieth Thomson, and look forward to seeing C&C construction in progress and report back to all of you.

What company structure the completion of the resort is done through is not in the end important if it does not have serious impact on any possible contract that could still emerge for us as palatable at least, so as to the mechanics and reasons for the change in provider company shell, it does not matter, because too many bariers and problems will result in no resort available to us at all and expensive and likely futile efforts to salvage any large amount of what each C&C member has already each spent. 

One can say what one wants about whether DNG's has legal obligation to honor the original contracts (I believe they do, but can't, so it does not matter), as what is important is not the legal obligation but whether they can afford to do it in any way at all, and the business plan needed to do it will be what we will have to live with, and thus will live with, and likely in the long run we will happily live with if we get to use C&C regularly from year to year.
So for most members having seen first Castles and Condos or later DNG but in both cases with the same sales company arrangement that failed, and then DNG about to enter a sales relationship with Saver Express that will hopefully and most likely succeed, I urge you to thus help this to happen by being as cooperative as you can, yet providing important input and feedback as best we can to look after getting what is reasonable where it is affordable to the providers for our contracts, whether rewritten or not.

There is in my opinion, and I could be wrong, not having the fortune to be travelling around the world from timeshare to timeshare, but from what I have seen through internet searches, very little in the same class of resort as the C&C in PV or anywhere else, and certainly not in the same cost band as well, and I am sure almost all of you, like me, look forward to being able to use the resort for the long term, and I am confident that will occur, and only the details remain to be worked out, and we must trust that the construction, which has begun again, will be hurried along as much as possible because an empty timeshare building produces no revenue whatever for the developer.

Thus I encourage you all to give Amanda LaRosee and DNG our full cooperation and respect, and Keith Thomson too, and allow them to pull this all together as best they can for us (and for them - yes, they are also in the business to make a profit, not just to look after us, but happy customers lead to future sales and future developments, and unhappy customers lead to bad reputations and failure and no future developments and not even the development we hope to enjoy, so certainly they are working to do what best they can to keep us as satisfied as they can despite the circumstances that led to all of this, no matter how it happened - the history really does not matter too much. Let's not be the sand that glogs the gears and brings everything to a standstill, but rather the grease that keeps it all moving.

There is some concern that continued negative posts will make it more difficult to make the project a viable resort. So let's stay positive, since we do have many reasons to stay positive at this time. For those with issues, I am sure those issues can first be discussed outside this forum in a positive manner with Amanda and DNG and Keith. And if there are still problems, let's try to resolve them or work on them in private emails first among members or through the upcoming members-only web site. Then if you still need to post, then post, as that is how some of this progress was made already.

No, I did not get paid or coerced or bribed or in any other way encouraged to say all this. I just believe we need at this time to be less confrontational and work together to make this work out for all, because I am optimistic that it will all coming together. Yes, there will be problems perhaps for those that counted on rentals or exchanges of your m-weeks or were promised purchases of your other timeshares. They are not insignificant problems, and I believe at least some of those issues can be addressed in time in a cooperative manner as best as the developer and sales agent can do, though in some cases perhaps there is little that can be done. But for most of us, we will come out of this with something that will work.

I will report more as information becomes available shortly, and I am sure Amanda will do her best to keep us up-to-date also. Be patient with her. There are as many as 300 contracts for her to organize and examine (though maybe less), and as many as 300 members to talk to. She is working lots of extra hours to do that. As is Keith Thomson. He and DNG will together make this work.

Watch for an invitation to join the C&C members-only member-run web site also, which I have not had anything to do with, but will be another way we can work together for the benefit of all of us members. Those that are not TUG members or TUG posters but have replied to me privately in email will get an invitation to join. Thank you to the two TUG members doing this for taking the time to set it up and to those and perhaps maybe others also who will administer the site and the membership for the site. Your input through the web site will certainly be welcome.

Joe 
(joefaubert at shaw.ca - replace ' at ' with '@' for email)


----------



## kscar

*Follow Up to Email from Amanda*

I had a further email from Amanda yesterday. She stated that she would be sending pictures of the resort along, but is trying to figure out the best way to do so. I am going to ask Amanda to send them to me and I will post them on the picasaweb, same as Pittle has done with her pictures of the resort.

I am also confident that C&C will be completed. My concern is that I will not have all of the weeks I was promised. I don't want the golf membership, the yacht membership, the Platinum membership or the Interval membership. Just give me the 4 weeks!! That's all I'm going to say about that.

When I hear from Amanda, I will post again.

Kurt & Sue


----------



## PapaBearAB

*Pictures of the resort; weeks at C&C*

In my opinion, the best way for Amanda to have everyone see the pictures done by her will be to have a small web site set up and just send all members the link.

Alternatively, the member-run web site for C&C is off the ground and soon will be available to all members of C&C, and we will be posting Amanda's pictures there as well as others taken by a member who just visited, plus some from another source as well. 

Likely some pictures will be posted in a public area, and other pictures in the members-only area.

I will ask the C&C members web-site authors to contact Amanda regarding this.


----------



## D&D

*Thanks to PapaBear*

I want to publicly thank PapaBear for the time that he has taken to keep all of us C&C members informed of the progress that's being made to honor our memberships.

It's been positive for me to be able to share information with other owners, and to keep hoping that our abysmal situation will result in a long-term situation that is fair to all.  I'm encouraged but not yet sure of our final outcome.

And, for the record, my husband and I very much hope that DNG will honor our golf membership as that is one of the reasons we bought at C&C.  The courses we have played in PV are fabulous and we want to continue to play them at discounted greens fees in the future.


----------



## Skins

I'm attaching the above link to a picture of the view from C&C, probably one of the major factors that we all purchased there to remind us to keep our hopes up and that someday we'll all be enjoying this view sitting around together and enjoying some good times.

Bob

** This post was originally part of post #187, but because of being 'timed out', the majority of the post was lost, so I reposted a synopsis of it below.


----------



## Skins

PapaBearAB said:


> Hello C&C members,
> 
> lets be positive; also new update soon; web site info soon too (brief mention at bottom of this post);
> 
> ...
> 
> I agree that "there is no comparable accomodation", and indeed in my opinion, despite the beautifull resort with 5-star rating that it is, even "Villa Quinta Del Mar" (VQDM) is not comparable to C&C, but for those with already committed and booked reservations due to whatever contract item or ammendment at signing resulted in that, it is better to have VQDM than not having anywhere to go in the meantime until C&C is complete, as other options are going to cost the developer much more (as I think DNG or Donald Busby also owns the VQDM), and I would rather see most of the financial focus and other efforts be on getting the C&C building completed and the contracts modified to ones that will work for all. Though the daily non-optional all-inclusive meal and drink fee is very expensive at VQDM, most of you are not committed by bookings to go to PV yet if you don't want to, so the whole issue is not important to most members. For those that have already been or will soon have to go there, myself included who has a reservation in October that cannot be moved because of a very important commitment I made to be there with some planned guests a long time ago, I will stomach the charges this one time. 4 people for 7 days is $2100, plus my weekly fee, but I am still looking forward to the trip, and I am looking forward to staying at VQDM, and hopefully will even have the opportunity to meet Amanda and others at DNG, and maybe even Kieth Thomson, and look forward to seeing C&C construction in progress and report back to all of you.
> 
> 
> Joe
> (joefaubert at shaw.ca - replace ' at ' with '@' for email)




FINAL RESULTS OF 'COMPARABLE ACCOMMODATIONS'

After writing for about 30 minutes and trying to post, I had been timed out and lost all my work, so, here's a shorter version:

Amanda worked diligently in trying to accommodate us and though we would have loved to have stayed at Villa Quinta del Mar, the mandatory all inclusive plan was not a good fit to our needs. There were several reasons, but primary among them was that we timed our stay there in Vallarta for the 15th Annual Gourmet Food Festival and plan on partaking in many of the activities and food & wine pairing dinners.

I was fortunate to make reservations at the Grand Mayan (another of our timeshares) for the exact same 2 week period. The location of the Grand Mayan is not as convenient for this function (Nuevo Vallarta - about 25 minutes from downtown and the Malecon), but at least we have a great place to stay.

Since DNG did not receive our payment for the 2 week 2 bedroom unit at C&C, they were not able to refund the money, but Amanda provided us with a note that the payment would be applied to subsequent years for our maintenance fees.  

I'm fairly confident that DNG will come through with their commitment to us.

Bob


----------



## kscar

*Enchantment*

Sounds like the Enchantment folks may finally have some good news. One member reports an email. Hope it's legit. This is a link to the Trip Advisor thread. Perhaps the protests of Daniel Mamann are BS. DNG and the Cardenas family seem to imply that money was taken.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...Cabo_San_Lucas_Los_Cabos_Baja_California.html


----------



## pittle

*Did you get a letter from Amanda today?*

I got 2 emails from Amanda today.  One was a letter and the other had several pictures attached. Just checking to see if the rest of you got them.  If you all did, there is no reason to fill up more space on this thread.


----------



## D&D

*Amanda's Letter*

Yes, we received the letter and the pictures. 

The pictures look very similar to the models we saw during our presentation in February, 2009.  The pictures don't provide much of an update on the construction throughout the property.

I'm trying to be positive, but the letter was a disappointment as we purchased because of the golf membership and the availability of a car.   We wouldn't have chosen to be so isolated if a car wasn't available to take us where we want to go.

I will continue to stick with our C&C owners group, and hope for the best.


----------



## pittle

I sure wish I had snagged the photos off the website back in May when they were still there.  It showed the pool finished and you could see rails on some of the balconies.

We are not as concerned with the golf as we do not play, but our kids do.  That was the only reason we added them to our contract.  I am disappointed about the car to town - that was a real perk in my opinion.  

As I have stated before, we knew how the extra weeks worked and knew that the astronomical rents that the salespeople threw out would not happen.  We were not interested and did not get anything about a rental company.  We knew that if the bonus weeks would be harder to get - especially in the winter when everyone would want to go, so rentals most likely would not happen.  The MP and GM for instance tell you up front that you cannot request using your bonus weeks in Feb or Mar or hoilday weeks.  You can only request those times 45 days out, so not much chance of getting one, and then the time is too late to deposit with an exchange company and maybe a rental company.

I do feel fairly confident that they will finish the resort.  Maybe we will meet at the pool one day!  I can imagine that there will be a lot of owner celebrations when it is completed - probably weekly for the first year! :whoopie:


----------



## Skins

pittle said:


> I sure wish I had snagged the photos off the website back in May when they were still there.  It showed the pool finished and you could see rails on some of the balconies.
> .....
> 
> I do feel fairly confident that they will finish the resort.  Maybe we will meet at the pool one day!  I can imagine that there will be a lot of owner celebrations when it is completed - probably weekly for the first year! :whoopie:




http://mexicorentals.home.comcast.net/~mexicorentals/CandC/construction.pdf

I didn't save any of the PDF files after this one (February '09) since the pictures didn't change much.  But for those of you wishing to see this one, click on the link above.  It has some nice shots of some units and the pools.

As to the golf, limo/car service, cell phone, yacht club, private beach, etc., we didn't purchase because of those reasons, but they certainly were an incentive and a added bonus.  The indications I get is that DNG will try and secure some of those options for us. In any case, it would be fantastic when the building itself is completed and all of us can celebrate pool side on the roof top with BBQ's and hoist a toast!

Bob

PS  If you can view the pictures in the PDF file, but can't save them, I'll be setting up a web page picture browser for the old shots that I have when we purchased. I'll also post the pictures from the PDF file.  They're small in size, but you'll be able to download any of them.  Plus when we travel to PV in November, we'll make sure we stop over for a visit at C&C and I'll post all those shots when we get back in late November.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*miscellaneous updates from member contacts*

I have contact now with 42 known current or previous members now, 40 current, 2 prior, as 2 did receive their money back recently through a credit card company (Interval card at Bank of America in both cases, a credit card some purchasers were set up with when they purchased at C&C) - I noticed two other TUG posters that have not responded to my emails yet, but they would be reachable via TUG if need be

for those of you that are curious who is buying, from our sample of well over 10% of the purchasers now, you are from all over USA and Canada, just under 75% of you living in the USA, and just over 25% of you living in Canada - there is no concentration of buyers from any one group of states or provinces, some of you being from as close to Mexico as Texas and Arizona and California, and some of you from as far away as Michigan, Ohio, Wisconsin, and Virginia, and in Canada from Ontario, Saskatchewan, Alberta, and British Columbia

I added 2 more member contacts just this weekend, one of whom just found out about the situation with the resort in the last few days, so I am sure that more will continue to find this forum over time

I have asked Amanda to email members different additional pictures, ones showing construction in progress, showing us areas we have not seen yet even though incomplete (they just restarted construction, so I am sure there is not a lot of additional progress yet), as most of us already have seen the views from the top floor balcony and seen the show suite when we purchased, except the show suite may not have been completely furnished for those that first purchased in late 2008

the two members creating the member web site hope to have it available soon (I suspect this week sometime) - they are just checking out security to make sure the pages are indeed private that they want to be private, and to confirm with testing that those that wish to join must first be approved by the site admin members, and deciding what information to require to confirm that you are a purchaser of a unit - those of you that have contacted me will also be contacted by me privately with more information when the site is ready - I would have you contacted directly by the site administrators, except that I have promised all of you I would keep your contact and contract information private, including your email addresses

I thank others that also have offered to help with the web site, but it is moving forward and progress is already being made and should be available soon - I am sure there will also be a post on this forum from the site administrators too when they are ready

I continue to look forward to seeing the resort development completed and staying at this beautiful resort when it is ready, and thank Amanda and DNG for keeping contact with us so we are not left in the dark about the status of the project, and look forward to reviewing the new contracts, and look forward to hearing from Keith Thomson when he is ready to offer us access to so many other resort locations around the world (which some of you already have through other companies, but some of us do not)

I also look forward to my trip to Puerto Vallarta in October 2009 and expect to meet with Amanda then and see the resort again and report back mostly through the upcoming members web site, which is where the report will be placed from the member who went to the resort a week or so ago

another member will be there in November and then also will report back, so we should be able to keep you all up-to-date with progress pictures as other members also visit PV from month to month and as completion construction continues, and I am sure we will have regular updates and information from Amanda at DNG also

PapabearAB Joe F.


----------



## olschool

*thanks for support*

We were there this June, even though they were still giving presentations, the place didn't have any construction workers in sight. They told us we couldn't view any of the other units, because of insurance liability. So obviously that was about the point of the split. 
All seem to want the same thing here, to see ACTUAL progress. Pictures of building in progress, in other words, work being done. With such great distance from the paradise in which we all bought into, this would be a way for some assurances to all owners. We all just want the condos to be finished for our use when we visit PV. As they are just what we want, beautiful surroundings with great views of PV.
It will great to see actual progress at least through others visiting later this year. We hope to meet up at C&C in the near future with all of you for some BBQing (we will have one down by pool area, right?) and a margarita toast to being proud owners of one awesome resort! 
Kudos to those that are in the forefront keeping us all on the same page  
Mingo & Jean


----------



## Skins

*C&C Pictures*

At least some of you have requested pictures of the C&C development. Until the new website is up and running, follow the link below. The pictures are a combination of recent shots by Amanda, pictures I took back during our presentation of 11/08 and pictures from one of the 'construction.pdf' files from 2/09 (small in size).

http://mexicorentals.home.comcast.net/~mexicorentals/CandC/album/default.html

Bob


----------



## pittle

Thanks Bob.  You must have been there about the same time we were - they had furniture, but no mattresses and linens on the beds yet.  I saw bedspreads and throw pillows in a closet.  We were in PV November 15 -December 5.  We stayed at the Buganvilias the weeks before and after Thanksgiving and were at the GM NV the week of Thanksgiving with our family.


----------



## CC6031

My husband and I would like to join the list of others thanking Joe for all his diligent work and time spent digging through everything and keeping us in the loop.
   On 8-11 or 8-12 I had a call from Keith Thompson concerning an e-mail I had sent along with an attachment outlining things promised and other information concerning Castle and Condo as it pertained to our contract. We spoke for quite a while and at the end he said there was no way the new owners/builders of Castles and Condos could possibly supply all that was promised to us. He suggested that we try to get our money back from the credit card company. I told him I would let him know the outcome.
  The next day,8-13, I contacted my credit card company and began the process of showing the we were defrauded when we made our down payment on 4 weeks in a 2 bedroom unit at Castle and Condos. I have been contacted by the credit card company and they are still investigating. Hopefully it will work out  that we get our money back.
   On 8-26 I had a message on my answering machine at home from Amanda La Rosee and I returned her call the following day.She said we had a payment due in Aug. and began to tell me where and how I could pay it. I told her that we had absolutely no intention of paying any more money to Castles and Condos. I read her a list of all items promised and she said that it could not be met by the new owners. I told her that I had spoken with Keith and about his advice that I file for a full refund because we were the victims of fraud. I explained that I had done this and was currently waiting to hear from my credit card company. I told her that if I couldn't get my money back from them, then I would be back in contact with her to see what we could work out for the monies we had already paid.
   I felt that both Keith and Amanda were being up front and forthright in our conversations and are working hard to handle an enormously complex situation. Hopefully we, and any others who paid with credit cards, will get our money back and those who are paid or are paying will get agreements  that satisfy their needs .


----------



## olschool

CC6031 said:


> My husband and I would like to join the list of others thanking Joe for all his diligent work and time spent digging through everything and keeping us in the loop.
> On 8-11 or 8-12 I had a call from Keith Thompson concerning an e-mail I had sent along with an attachment outlining things promised and other information concerning Castle and Condo as it pertained to our contract. We spoke for quite a while and at the end he said there was no way the new owners/builders of Castles and Condos could possibly supply all that was promised to us. He suggested that we try to get our money back from the credit card company. I told him I would let him know the outcome.
> The next day,8-13, I contacted my credit card company and began the process of showing the we were defrauded when we made our down payment on 4 weeks in a 2 bedroom unit at Castle and Condos. I have been contacted by the credit card company and they are still investigating. Hopefully it will work out  that we get our money back.
> On 8-26 I had a message on my answering machine at home from Amanda La Rosee and I returned her call the following day.She said we had a payment due in Aug. and began to tell me where and how I could pay it. I told her that we had absolutely no intention of paying any more money to Castles and Condos. I read her a list of all items promised and she said that it could not be met by the new owners. I told her that I had spoken with Keith and about his advice that I file for a full refund because we were the victims of fraud. I explained that I had done this and was currently waiting to hear from my credit card company. I told her that if I couldn't get my money back from them, then I would be back in contact with her to see what we could work out for the monies we had already paid.
> I felt that both Keith and Amanda were being up front and forthright in our conversations and are working hard to handle an enormously complex situation. Hopefully we, and any others who paid with credit cards, will get our money back and those who are paid or are paying will get agreements  that satisfy their needs .



We were wondering when you bought into C&C?
Mingo & Jean


----------



## PapaBearAB

*if you used an Interval Bank of America card to purchase at C&C*

If you used an Interval Bank of America card to purchase at C&C, you should know that now 3 C&C members that purchased in that manner have received a full refund from the credit card company, and so if you are so inclined to want a refund, you should still pursue that avenue. Those that used other cards, well, I have not heard any success stories except one at Enchantment with a Citi Bank card), so we look forward to bumping into you perhaps at C&C when us who are still members start getting to stay there, and I do look forward to and am optimistic about staying there some time in 2010. Even had I paid the full price with a credit card (in part I instead used a line of credit wire transfer for the payment balance), I think I still would be hanging on to my membership, as I still think the price we paid is a good deal for the quality of resort that C&C promises to be, even with some of the bonus perks gone or changed.


----------



## LizNtim

Hi,

My name is Tim Murphy.  My wife, Liz and I purchased @ Castles and Condos in March of 2009.  This forum has been immensly useful to us.  The information provided by PapaBear ( Joe ) is helping us sort through a very difficult time.  The Promises made to us at the time of our purchase, i.e. rentals was a major factor in our decision to buy.  

We received the September 7, 2009 letter from Amanda LaRosee and I am pleased that DNG intends to honour the "Core" essence.

I look forward to meeting you in PV at our new resort.
Regards Tim


----------



## pittle

*Watch for an email from PapaBearAB*

Hello C&C "lurkers" (that is the facebook name for folks who look and do not post).  

If you bought at C&C and have not contacted *PapaBearAB*, please send him or me, *pittle* a PM on TUG.  Whomever you contact will respond.


----------



## rickey92

*trying for a refund*

we bought oct.2008 if they used contract numbers in order we would one of the first 80 to buy at c&c we are trying to get a refund with our ii visa if anybody that has succeeded in getting a refund please let us know what we need to do. the new owners say we will need sign a new contract has anybody else seen the new contract. we bought two weeks ,yahat club, golf,hsi, ii memberships paid in ful with card.


----------



## indigo502

*Refund*



rickey92 said:


> we bought oct.2008 if they used contract numbers in order we would one of the first 80 to buy at c&c we are trying to get a refund with our ii visa if anybody that has succeeded in getting a refund please let us know what we need to do. the new owners say we will need sign a new contract has anybody else seen the new contract. we bought two weeks ,yahat club, golf,hsi, ii memberships paid in ful with card.


________________________________________________________________
I'm in the same boat as you- I was one of the first purchasers last year (exact package as yours, it sounds like).  I'm in Canada and have tried three times to get a refund from Citi MasterCard and they will not help.  I put the down payment on the card and paid the remainder via a wire transfer.  I haven't seen the revised contract yet, the last email I've seen from Amanda was the one with some pics.  I think Joe (PapaBear) will be sending the owners on his contact list an email with a link the a private c&c website that a member or two on here are creating.  I haven't seen it yet, but suspect it will be ready soon.


----------



## olschool

*owners website*

If you haven't received an email for the owners website, then you should contact PapaBearAB with your info. His email address is joefaubert at shaw.ca
just replace the 'at' with '@' for the address and no spaces. The website is up and running with several members already  
Thanks to Bob & Pittle  
Jean


----------



## CC6031

*Refund from Visa*

Back in August I began working with the fraud division of my Visa credit card as recommended by Keith Thompson. I am happy to report that as of last Friday, Visa has credited my account for all monies paid to Castles and Condos.
Please call your credit card company and see what is required by them when you have paid using their credit card and feel you were the victim of fraud.I have sent an e-mail to Amanda  at Mondavi Resorts ,formerly Castle and Condos,and informed her that we are no longer members and wish to be removed from their member list.


----------



## Gustavo

*Smart move CC6031*

I think that unfortunately, that's probably a smart move on your part.  I've been back at my house since about the beginning of September and absolutely nothing has been happening there.  These reports of construction starting up are based on I don't know what.  They do have electricity now and there is 24 hour guards. At a dinner party the other night, I was told that Busby's son is only allowed limited access to the property during the day and the father is still not in Mexico.  And that the Mexican partners, or investors are strictly limiting his access.  It looks messy and its hard to see how this thing is going to be able to be finished without a massive injection of capital, and where is that going to come from without cramming down the current equity owners?  And there still isn't any sewer or water hook up.  I know... I see the trucks pumping everything out every couple of days.


----------



## Jammin1

*Castles & Condos*

Finally contacted my credit card company B of A Interval International and they have investigated and refunded all monies paid to C & C back to me I was one of the early birds #063 but done and out of the headache. Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## nikkibabe777

*#ICC0029 Sept 2008*

I am also a fully paid member of C&C.  I purchased a 1BR during the summer season with no bonus weeks.  I've had some medical issues, so I haven't been keeping up on what was going on at C&C.  I received the letter and email last summer but I haven't received anything since.  During my trip this past Labor Day, I met a woman at La Palapa that claimed to be a former sales rep for C&C.  She assured me that construction had started again and that we would probably need new contracts (possibly additional capital), but that we would lose some of the perks that were promised when we purchased.  She provided 2 email addresses (I sent emails to her from my blackberry as I chatted with her and one bounced back immediately).  She promised to get in touch with me so that we could hang out sometime during my trip and go see the property, but I never heard from her (after having one email bounce, I was suspicious anyway).  I have used the yacht club membership during my visit last Memorial Day 2009.  I tried to book a reservation believing that my 2009 dues were paid, but they were not.  I paid about $250 for the 2009 membership dues and then additional amount for gas.  I rented the motorized sailboat for about 3-4 hours for a private tour of the bay (we snorkeled).  Drinks and snacks were provided.  I received notification from Dreamyactclub again for this years dues, which I will pay tomorrow.  I also had my II membership for the first year included.


----------



## judy23

WE went by there today and it has a new name in front. It is now the Mondavi and they are doing timeshare presentations. We may go to one and check it out


----------



## minniemouse

*What are others doing in response to the demand for MORE money up front?*

I am anxious to read what other former Castles and Condos owners are doing and/or saying about being asked to pay this new "Mondavi" development group more money for an "annual membership fee" prior to the end of February . . . and certainly prior to any accommodations being available to us in the building in which we all originally invested.  

No new paperwork has come our way.  Mondavi's agents don't even pretend to make "promises" that can be checked out to ascertain whether they can or will be honored, matter of fact, and instead claim they cannot send anything written to anyone outside of Mexico--so no paperwork and no plans or specifications on the new units.  

Okay, so we sent a friend, who just happened to be a retired FBI agent, on site to retrieve whatever he could get.  Amanda and Keith were at the new "Mondavi," but they sure wouldn't provide ANYTHING in print.  This new group says it has no responsibility to honor promises that were made by Busby and/or Mamann, so why should we believe Mondavi or its agents can be held responsible for anything we are promised today?

Isn't sending in more money, especially with nothing even "quasi-official" on paper, just throwing it down a black hole?  How do others in our situation plan to respond?

As point of reference, last February (2009) my husband and I "purchased" a 1/12th interest in one of the two penthouse units on the 6th floor that included private roof terraces on the 7th floor accessible only to us (The penthouses are no longer being built as promised and instead are supposedly being replaced with public features, including a restaurant and spa).  Unfortunately, we paid ALL CASH in return for a small discount.  That proved to be the stupidest move we'll ever make, as now there is no credit card company to rescue us from our own idiocy.  

I sure don't want to pour more money down a rat hole and very much resent the current developer's threat/promise to "drop our membership" unless more blood money is paid up front prior to the end of next month.

Can any TUG contributor put me in touch with other owners facing this same dilemma?  I would love to know how to reach the owners' private website for former C&C victims of the Mamann/Busby scam!!


----------



## nyla

*Castles and Condos in Puerto Vallarta, MX*

This is all a scam.  My husband and I purchased one week  at Castles and Condos in Nov 2008 because the salesmen were very believable.  We were promised so much including the guarentee that they would rent our unit for the first two years.  Well it is over a year later and we've realized EVERYTHING was a lie and it was a scam.  They still haven't finished the units, there has been NO rental income, the yearly dues with the new company that took over from M hotels after the company ran off with all of the money are $750 year.  My husband and I are out $19,000 dollars and would like to warn people that you will not get rental money from these ownerships.  All the other perks that were promised golf, yachts, private beach, free driver to take you around, ability to use any of the Royal Resorts etc. is false information. We have registered with many places such as timeshare.com for $500 and we still have not been able to rent or sell our unit so we've found that not only is the ownership a BAD decision but also registering with all the different companies that are supposed to rent for you. What ever you do, DO NOT buy in mexico.  Learn from our big mistake.  Lastly, we have learned that all we needed to do to get into the big resorts and a discount is register with either HSI (holiday systems international) or Interval International.  For $69 year to get access to all the units that owners are unable to use and you don't even need to be an owner.


----------



## KarenLK

Saying DO NOT BUY IN MEXICO is quite harsh. 

There are many people on this board who have made great purchases and are quite happy with what we have. Do a search, when you are a member, on the Royal Resorts in Cancun. You will not see any complaints there. 

Also, you will learn here that giving upfront money to either sell or rent out your unit is a great big mistake.


----------



## judy23

the street venders are saying the sales office is closed due to sewer problems. I hope they get their act together.


----------



## SunshineSevens

*Nosy Neighbor...*

Sorry for being a 'nosy neighbor', as I am not an owner at this property, or have any allegiance to anyone in particular. I live in the area, well own nearby, and I am down from the Northeast enjoying the weather for a few months with family. I do own a timeshare, and have so for about 17 years, in the Orlando area. Haven't been to the property in 6 years, since we bought here in PV, and it is rented out by the resort in Orlando when we don't use it, so no loss on that end. 

Except for worrying about the weather damaging the property in Florida, which we are insured for, we have a deed...which is the part of Mexican timeshare I don't understand...why would an American, or a Canadian or anyone really buy anything without a deed or at the very least a guarantee of occupancy? I sure wouldn't. Our family has two fixed weeks in Orlando, and if we don't go or rent it out...it sits empty! We OWN a 2/50 share of that condo (50 weeks were sold in each apartment...)

One of my neighbors came by the other day for a sundowner, and she and her husband are involved, and are still involved in shutting the 'M' property down all together! Apparantly it does not have correct permits to build nor function as a hotel, it is illegal still to this day.

The Conchas Chinas Residents Association - CCRA is in the process of pursuing this and if I was an owner at this property I would contact them to see if your issues can be addressed as well. Maybe a representative of your ownership should call them and then disseminate the information out to the membership.

Anyone who is thinking of giving this "M" outfit a dime had better think carefully about their decision. I don't know much about all that is written here in particular, but it isn't hard to find out a few things by asking around the area.

What I do know is that one of the members of the CCRA is a local lawyer and they are investigating the whole operation, including the latest sales activity, as apparently there are already issues your new sales contractor Keith Thompson.

Is it just me, but where I am from, if a business hires a sub-contractor (sales company...) to work on behalf of the business, doesn't the business have liability for the actions of the sub-contractor? I have no idea how Mexican law operates in regards to this, but I think this is the question someone needs to ask.

There are no 'sewer problems', I walked by and asked the security guard at the "M" property, there are people staying onsite apparently, who own outright. I then walked to the 'Miramar' right next door, and was told by a salesperson there that the salesroom at "M" had shut down repeatedly as they weren't selling and ran out of money for marketing. 

I was told and read online that Miramar is a shady game as well...connected to the Bel Air project in the Marina area - search it here for more information - that has had so many problems and the salesperson at Miramar told me that Keith Thompson used to be a timeshare salesman there at Bel Air, and that he and Amanda have a long history at Mayan Palaces all over Mexico.

One last thing, if someone buys from this new sales outfit run by Keith Thomson, or upgrades their membership with him, and then his company does, or has gone under, are you out as an owner again? Who is your new contract with, and what if that company changes hands or names or re-structures the ownership or ???

Worth thinking about and this is just what I have come up with sitting here after asking a few questions. 

I hope for all of you this turns out well. 

Don't let this "M" outfit and their latest 'front man' rip you off again. 

And please don't let this experience affect your view of Mexico. After my husband passed away this year, the PV community has been amazing in supporting me and our family. We love PV, and the heart and soul of the community...some of the most wonderful and incredibly generous and decent people I have ever met, the local Mexicans!


----------



## KWH

*[Deleted - duplicate]*

[Duplicate post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM

KWH - did you see the info. in post #214?


----------



## KWH

*Reply to Denise M*

Yes I saw it but looking for more info and specifics.  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM

KWH said:


> Yes I saw it but looking for more info and specifics.  Thanks.



You can click on the poster's blue user name and contact them directly.  They only have one post here, so they may or may not be back.


----------



## radarmom

*M Hotel (Castles & Condo's*

My husband and I bought a penthouse unit, week 8,  for $50,000  cash on Nov. 6th 2008; We were in PVR in April of 2009 and stopped in to see if it was finished. It was in the same stage of completion as before but a lot less sales activity going on.  We started to get nervous, but was assured that in spite of some delays, the project would be completed by November of that year. In November 2009 we spent 2 weeks in PVR at our regular time share (Lindo Mar) in Conchas Chinas and again went up to the project. This time it was locked up and had security guards. 

We went to Donald Busbys home and finagled our way inside and confronted the little squeak!! He fidgeted and explained that Daniel Mammon had ripped him off and a bunch of other BS.  We called him a crook for taking our money, in spite  of his hand shake when we first bought the unit assuring us he had the money to finish the project by himself. We were asked to leave.

We just returned from a week in PVR. We met with Adrian Tocca and Amanda LaRosee at the so called Mondavi Spa & Wellness center. There was no sales activity going on, there were workman on the 7th floor building the restaurant and swimming pool for everyones use. (which should have been the penthouse's private lanai). There will be no penthouse! Only a narrow one bedroom unit with three lock off studios comprise the so called 4 bedroom extravaganza they are now offering us. In Short, Adrian and Amanda lie through their teeth. "WE" will not sign a new contract; as doing so would be sending good money after bad. They gave us a copy of the new contract Issued by, M & DB Paradise S. A. de C.V.  Although they claim that Donald Busby has nothing to do with this development and cannot be held accountable, what do you think DB in the fore mentioned company stands for? I wonder.

We would be willing to work any way possible to bring these crooks to justice.


----------



## bwb'sdumbrents

*more of the same*

FYI

I called Amanda at 1-866-978-8147 (also Adrian's number) several times over the past several days and left numerous messages. I called again yesterday (06/01) and spoke with an Iris who informed me that Amanda no longer worked there.

Not that I trusted Amanda much anyway, it just seems that we have a pattern here... The salespeople tell you what you want to hear until their conscience can bear no more then they're gone!!!  As for Danny and Donny - it seems that they stuck it to each other, Danny skips town - now Donny's trying to stick it to us.

Don't be fooled, Donny has EVERYTHING to do with this development.  I'll never forget the way he toured the property during the open house in where my wife and I purchased weeks, his arrogance was repulsive.  As it was when we stayed at their "sister resort".

This whole thing stinks to the high heavens.  ALL of them are crooks.


----------



## Patrick&Rebecca

*Just adding myself to the list*

My husband and I purchsed in October 2008.  After reading the previous posts, I actually feel pretty lucky that we only invested $14,000.  

I basically just wanted to join in the conversation here so we can be in the loop as things progress.


----------



## pittle

I sent you an email about an owner'f forum.


----------



## Gustavo

*A neighbor's observation*

Some of you may remember that I've been following this for over a year and informed you of the lack of water and sewer connections etc. since I live in very close proximity.  My household help know what is going on from the help working on the site and I continue to have a pretty acurate view of the situation.  Busby is very much involved in the new, reconstituted Mondavi 'Resort' and to think otherwise is self-decption.  From my window, I'm looking at him sitting on a ledge, lowering an electrical hose to somebody below and ordering people around right now as I write this.  

This building is totally outside of any regulations, building codes and has no construction permit for what they are doing.  The Conchas Chinas Homeowners Association would love to take this guy down.  The issue is that to do so, a financial bond would have to be posted to take Busby to court and shut the project down (the construction is frequently shut down by the city because there are no permits and, contrary to what I have seen written in this thread, there still is no sewer - but it starts back up after a few days or weeks).  The Association doesn't have the funds required to post the bond.  If any of you are inclined to raise the funds for the bond, I think the Association would be motivated to lead the charge.

Alternatively, if criminal charges were to be filed against Busby and/or Mondavi etc. no bond needs to be posted.  Furthermore, Busby would land in jail VERY QUICKLY if you have an attorney who knows what he is doing, and all of this before any trial.  Pursuing a criminal charge is the most effective way to get something done in Mexico because NOBODY wants to be in a Mexican jail.  The Association can only pursue civil charges because he's only violated building codes which is covered under civil law.  All of you have been defrauded and can pursue criminal charges for fraud which is covered under criminal law.  Once he's sitting in jail, you would be in a position to get the building back as he will want to find a settlement to have charges withdrawn and get out of jail.  He will not want this to go to court.

Pursuing a line of attack similiar to what I have outlined above are really the only way that any of you will get anybody to listen to you.  No matter what anybody associated with this project will tell you, talking to any of them will never lead to any result.  They are only motivated to make new sales for new cash and will tell you whatever they think you need to hear to go away for a few more months.  Sadly, this is not a 'new' story, but a rerun that I have seen again and again here in Puerto Vallarta.  Sorry to always be a bearer of inconvenient truths, but I think you would rather know the truth and what the only real options available are.


----------



## pittle

Gustavo - I have a friend who went to check on this resort just a few weeks ago and took quite a few pictures of the progress being made.  She has shown these to me and there were a lot of workers on site and several units are near completion.  

My husband and I are not interested in contributing to the Homeowner Association lawsuit and do not think that many others who have purchased into the membership of this resort will either.

Since originally responding to this yesterday, I have been in contact with my friend that took the photos.  She in turn, contacted the resort and has*  been assured that Mondavi has all the permits that it needs and "The city (PV) here has a regulations department that comes every week to make sure that you are building according to the plans provided to the city. If we did not have permits, we would not have workers building and we would have a big old CALUSURADO (CLOSED) sign in the doorway which would not allow anyone into the building until the permits were issued. Secondly, I was there 2 weeks ago when Seapal (Water Dept) sent their crew to connect the sewer line to city sewer and connect the city water to the building. We no longer are trucking water and sewer.  We have assurance with the city planning dept that as long as we build according to plan the Conchas Chinas Homeowners Association cannot deny our acceptance into the association." 

Frank Fernandez said to "Tell him that my number is 322-101-1158 and I will gladly meet him there anytime between 9 am and 5 pm Monday thru Friday.  "* 

So, please do not continue to slander the Mondavi Resort.  From your posts, I can tell that you are not happy to have this small 16 unit resort in your neighborhood, but I would think you would prefer that it gets completed rather than to have an incomplete eyesore there.  

I have been in contact with quite a few Mondavi owners who are looking forward to completion of the building.


----------



## OreRain365

Pittle,

It is June 12, 2011 and I wonder what has changed since your July post of 2010.  My wife and I were duped by the sales staff that Mondavi disavows any association with.  It seems to me that Donald Busby and Silvia Hernandez have been involved in somewhat similar questionable dealings before.  We were lied to and stalled and now told that we need to pay another $17,000.00.  As I untangle this web of lies the one thing that is consistent is the players.  These guys are good.  It seems there are many kinds of crooks in Mexico and not all of them are drug dealers.

Michael:annoyed:


----------



## pittle

Michael - We actually stayed at the Mondavi for 2 weeks in late October 2010 and have reservations for November 2011.  The resort is small, but very nice.  Look at the pictures under my signature.  We did not have to pay more when we changed our contract from Castles & Condos to Mondavi.  It was very painless.  They were very gracious when we were there.


----------



## PapaBearAB

*re update requested on construction and contracts*

I refer to post 201 (top of page 9 of this thread) - if you purchased a timeshare at C&C and want to be kept informed, which you can also do by working positively with the resort owners & developers, send a personal message to Pittle or PapaBearAB, as we are only communicating privately regarding the progress at this resort, communicating via email and via a members-only website forum, and though construction is slow it does continue and considerable progress has now been made and indeed some have already stayed at the resort, many more soon to do so, and I know many C&C members have resigned new Mondavi contracts (and believe it is not just many but very many), and that includes myself, and have enjoyed stays at VQDM alternative resort accomodation on one or more occassions and look forward to staying at Mondavi soon (some of us indeed in 2011)and have bookings there and have a good relationship with the resort owners and developers and we ignore any negative banter that sometimes continues to occur in this tug thread 
PapaBearAB


----------



## olschool

OreRain365 said:


> Pittle,
> 
> It is June 12, 2011 and I wonder what has changed since your July post of 2010.  My wife and I were duped by the sales staff that Mondavi disavows any association with.  It seems to me that Donald Busby and Silvia Hernandez have been involved in somewhat similar questionable dealings before.  We were lied to and stalled and now told that we need to pay another $17,000.00.  As I untangle this web of lies the one thing that is consistent is the players.  These guys are good.  It seems there are many kinds of crooks in Mexico and not all of them are drug dealers.
> 
> Michael:annoyed:



Michael, who told you that they need another $17,000, for what? You can sign the new contract w/o giving them a dime, as we did last year. We will be staying at Mondavi later this year, it is progressing, slow as it is is. 
Contact Pittle for the private members forum & get all the updates as owners of Mondavi visit PV & share the info & pics they obtain while there.
Jean


----------

